# [Slovakia] Urban Exploration



## Linkman

Chcem touto cestou rozbehnúť tému na tému urban exploration, čo je vlastne skúmanie opustených budov, podzemných nadzemných objektov a tak.

Ako príklad by som uviedol urbex (urban exploration) videá nasledovných objektov, ktoré som zmajstroval.

Opustená nemocnica v Trenčianských Tepliciach
http://www.kukaj.sk/videa/4364/The-hospital-nemocnica--Trencianske-Teplice

Opustená škola a škôlka v Trenčíne
http://www.kukaj.sk/videa/4151/Skola-a-sklka-School-and-nursery

Opustené Sanatórium TBC a iných respiračných chorôb na Borovej Hore vo Zvolene
http://www.kukaj.sk/videa/3304/Opustene-sanatorium-na-Borovej-Hore-vo-Zvolene

Opustený kaštiel v Záblatí v Trenčíne
http://www.kukaj.sk/videa/1753/Opusteny-kastiel-v-Zablati-urban-exploration

Opustený kúpeľný dom Lipa - Trenčianske Teplice (moje prvé urbex video)
http://www.kukaj.sk/videa/1507/Urba...a-chatrajuceho-kupelneho-domu-v-Tr-Tepliciach

:uh:


----------



## eminencia

*Dobrý nápad*

I posted some reports with photos in world uer.ca forum. Today they became even more valued, because these places doesn´t exist anymore (at least in their original appearance) Both reports have their own photo gallery in flickr.com.

Ja som postol tiež nejaké príspevky v angličtine na uer.ca Od týchto výprav uplynuli už takmer tri roky a tieto miesta dnes už neexistujú, teda aspoň nie v pôvodnej podobe, takže sa jedná už o historický materiál. Každá reportáž má vlastnú fotogalériu na flickri.

Baths Centrál/Kúpele Centrál

http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?fid=1&threadid=31496

Bratislava´s old harbour warehouse/ Sklad č.7 v bratislavsko prístave.

http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?fid=1&threadid=32736

Okrem toho pripravujem reporty z ďalších dvoch bratislavských lokalít v blízkej budúcnosti, ak by mal niekto záujem sa zúčastniť nejakej výpravy alebo mal nápad na výpravu, nech dá vedieť PM.

I am going to make another reports in near future, if you would like to attend, just send me PM.


----------



## Kvietok

Linkman said:


> urban exploration - skúmanie opustených budov, podzemných nadzemných objektov.


Naozaj zaujimava tema a dobre videa! Ja do nej prispejem aspon dvoma zaujimavimi linkami.
Hudson River Psychiatric Center, alebo Kings Park State Hospital NY. Viac na www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com Najviac ma uchvacuju opustene nemocnice a rozne "mental institutions" s ciastocne zanechanym inventarom ako chladiace boxy na tela, operacne stoly, postele .... niekedy to vyzera akoby to tam fungovalo este vcera, no pri pohlade na stale vysiaci kalendar z roku 82 ti to pride akoby tam zastal cas... ako z hororu. Co viem, tak v Kosiciach toho opusteneho moc zaujimaveho nemame. Za zmienku by mozno stala stara kryta plavaren, areal velkych mlynov a mozno bana bankov s vsetkymi administrativnymi budovami.


----------



## tuomas666

Cernobylska oblast, pozna kazdy, reportaz je tu:
http://elena.nforce.cz/chapter1.html
mesto Pripyat je plne opustenych budov aj s inventarom (panelaky, skolka, obchod...), smutny pribeh...
http://pripyat.com/en/


----------



## potkanX

no parada linkman, hodil si to na super server, za patnast minut mi to natiahlo celych 27 sekund zo 17tich minut, fajn, ked necham bezat stranku este dva dni, snad sa dostanem aj na koniec titulkov


----------



## trashmaster01

dobra tema..

pridavam kratke video z raketovej zakladne na devinskej kobyle.
sory za kvalitu, skoro nic tam nie je vidno 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W50K-P7tnK4
na zaberoch je riadiaca miestnost (alebo ako sa to volalo)v podzemi, z takou tou velkou sklenenou svietiacou mapou z oznacenymi lietadlami (predpoklad), modry podklad na ktorom boli drahy a znacky bol uz rozbity na zemi...nedalo mi nezobrat si dva artefakty, kym to cele nezanikne...
















na zakladni je uplne hore na takej lucke rozhladna do ktorej sa lezie takouto tubou:








nie som si isty, ale pravdepodobne je to najvyysie miesto v bratislave, je odtial pekne vidno aj vieden.

na zakladni som bol len dvakrat a vzdy potme, takze som skoro nic nenafotilhno:
ked som tam chcel ist nedavno, tak uz to bolo nanovo zabecpecene, aj ked vyzeralo to tak ze "iba akoze zabezpecenie" radsej som tam uz neliezol.

blbe reci na videu si nevsimajte, tomu mozu rozumet len odbornici:lol:

poloha zakladne: (to napravo je dubravka)


----------



## Aan

trashmaster, ten vyhlad odtial by nebol?


----------



## trashmaster01

zial, neodfotil som to, nebol som tam primarne koli foteniu, chcel som sa tam vratit z vybavou,so stativom a tak, ale uz mi to nebolo umoznene, velmi som potom lutoval...


----------



## rmcsp55

Asi nejestvuje mesto, kde nie sú opustené objekty. Bohužiaľ, neobchádza to ani budovy s historicku hodnotou. Uvádzam príklady z Košíc:
mýtnica:

Sklady Thokolyho kasární:

Samotný areál Thokolyho kasární:


----------



## eminencia

rmcsp55 said:


> Asi nejestvuje mesto, kde nie sú opustené objekty. Bohužiaľ, neobchádza to ani budovy s historicku hodnotou.


Cenné nie sú historické len historické budovy cenné sú kvalitné budovy a strata tejto jednej ma obzvlášť mrzí.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ co a kde je to?


----------



## seem

tuomas666 said:


> Cernobylska oblast, pozna kazdy, reportaz je tu:
> http://elena.nforce.cz/chapter1.html
> mesto Pripyat je plne opustenych budov aj s inventarom (panelaky, skolka, obchod...), smutny pribeh...
> http://pripyat.com/en/


Imho, kto niekedy hral Call of duty 4, toto mesto tam je stvaŕnené a ja som tam spoznal niektoré budovy vrátane plavárne, najvyšej budovy, kolesa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pripyat,_Ukraine


----------



## marish

seem said:


> Imho, kto niekedy hral Call of duty 4, toto mesto tam je stvaŕnené a ja som tam spoznal niektoré budovy vrátane plavárne, najvyšej budovy, kolesa.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pripyat,_Ukraine


v COD je to az nerealisticky realisticke. pani od leveldizajnu si zasluzia poklonu. :cheers:


----------



## E499.3056

trashmaster, najlepsie je, ze o byvalych kasarnach nevie aspon 98% Bratislavcanov, takze vsetko je v dobrom utajeni. to o tom vyhlade moze byt pravda, podla mna to kedysi bol akysi bod z ktoreho mohli sovieti za svojich casov bez problemov strielat rakety kratkeho doletu na vieden  v lete sa tam planujem pozret.


----------



## Linkman

potkanX said:


> no parada linkman, hodil si to na super server, za patnast minut mi to natiahlo celych 27 sekund zo 17tich minut, fajn, ked necham bezat stranku este dva dni, snad sa dostanem aj na koniec titulkov


mne to nacita rychlo tj do dvoch minut


----------



## eminencia

Kvietok said:


> ^^ co a kde je to?


Ak sa pýtaš na fotku čo som tu postol tak to sú dnes už zbúrané Kúpele Centrál pri trnavskom mýte v BA, výhodná poloha, atraktívny účel, a my tam budeme mať zas ďalšie kancelárie, ktoré život mesta nijako neobohatia.

Pozri linky čo som postol v úplne prvom prípevku máš reprezentatívnu vzorku fotiek ktoré dúfam zachytávajú charakter budovy.


----------



## eminencia

*Raketová základňa na Devínskej Kobyle*



E499.3056 said:


> trashmaster, najlepsie je, ze o byvalych kasarnach nevie aspon 98% Bratislavcanov, takze vsetko je v dobrom utajeni. to o tom vyhlade moze byt pravda, podla mna to kedysi bol akysi bod z ktoreho mohli sovieti za svojich casov bez problemov strielat rakety kratkeho doletu na vieden  v lete sa tam planujem pozret.


Viedeň je odtiaľ vidno bezpečne, vrchol kopca (514m) je najvyšším bodom v dosť širokom okolí. Čo všetko tam bolo umiestnené sa podľa mňa už nikdy nedozvieme. Ja som tam už bol ale nepodarilo sa mi nikdy preniknúť príliš pod povrch. Ani podľa tvaru miestností v ktorých som bol, neviem určiť načo tak asi slúžili. :guns1:


----------



## kaxno

*Opustene stavby ...*

Myslim ze v BA by dobra lokalita na UE mohol byt aj komplex rozostavanej nemocnice v Razsochach. V Trencine by vhodne mohli byt (aj ked nie az tak opustene) arealy byvalej Ozety.


----------



## eminencia

kaxno said:


> Myslim ze v BA by dobra lokalita na UE mohol byt aj komplex rozostavanej nemocnice v Razsochach. V Trencine by vhodne mohli byt (aj ked nie az tak opustene) arealy byvalej Ozety.


Čím menej opustený areál, tým zaujímavejšie veci tam nájdeš. Otázkou je, či chceš riskovať že ťa môžu chytiť.


----------



## marish

eminencia said:


> Viedeň je odtiaľ vidno bezpečne, vrchol kopca (514m) je najvyšším bodom v dosť širokom okolí. Čo všetko tam bolo umiestnené sa podľa mňa už nikdy nedozvieme. Ja som tam už bol ale nepodarilo sa mi nikdy preniknúť príliš pod povrch. Ani podľa tvaru miestností v ktorých som bol, neviem určiť načo tak asi slúžili. :guns1:





> Kovová rozhlednička je obal z rakety. Vím to dobře, protože jsem ji stavěl. Sloužila k pozorování nepřátelských letadel
> 
> Sloužil jsem tam v roce 1989 - VÚ 5949/7 (7. plro) - a byly to jedny z nejhezčích kasáren pro vojáky. V té době tam byly ve vestibulu kouřová skla, mramorová podlaha atd. Řikalo se, že to mělo být původně rekreační středisko pro lampasáky. Jinak na cvičení se jezdívalo do SSSR každé dva roky.
> 
> Rakety SS-20 s jadrovými hlavicemi na území Slovenska nikdy nebyli. Devínská Kobyla byla vyzbrojná protilietadlovými raketami S-125 Neva. Ostatné boli napr. ve Stupavě, Lozorne, Senci, Dunajské Lužné, Kuchyni, Mostu pri Bratislave atd. Tady jsou i nejaké mapy. Co tam bylo, je zase tady.
> 
> Škoda, že to tak chátrá, mohlo tu být krásné múzeum studenej vojny. Maďari urobili z podobného objektu muzeum protiletadlové obrany. V CZ je taky tak trochu muzeum, v podstatě toho stejného objektu, v Ořechově u Brna. Myslím, že tam mají i raketu.
> Jaroslav


zdroj: http://www.panorama.sk/go/clanky/775.asp?lang=sk&sv=2


----------



## hraby

jordibravo said:


> ta Magnezitka, kde presne je? a da sa tam volne dostat? budem tam cez leto, siel by som sa na to pozret, vyzera to zaujimavo


tu si nepomylis, najdes podla vysokych tehlovych kominov pod sidliskom nedaleko rieky hornad  ale na pozemku by som maximalne opatrny!


----------



## rmcsp55

eminencia said:


> Mne by si to aj uviesť mohol, pretože ja dosť bezpečne viem že ešte aj pamiatky ktoré nie sú zapísané v tomto zozname požívajú značnú ochranu.


Táto debata *sem nepatrí*. Ale ok. Zapnem telku a nepočúvam nič iné, len ako v BA za radom dávajú dole hist. priemyselné stavby (sem tam dajú aj NR mlyn, ale tv zaujíma hlavne BA).
A keď ich neničia buldozéry, tak zub času (teda zase človek).


----------



## Linkman

Kúpalisko Zelená Žaba
Swimming pool Green Frog

Trenčianské Teplice































a toto z nej chcú spraviť







mg:


----------



## potkanX

kua, kde su setci ty ochranari keri vrestali ked siel dole blby gumon?
neni su za tymto meciarove decka podarene?


----------



## pt82

*urban exploration - asebest - flickr.com*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asebest/sets/

veľa fotiek, aj z devinskej kobyly napríklad... :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

Linkman said:


> Kúpalisko Zelená Žaba
> Swimming pool Green Frog
> 
> Trenčianské Teplice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a toto z nej chcú spraviť
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mg:


TO NIE! :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## rmcsp55

Tá žaba je veľmi známa. Už dávnejšie som videl v telke jej smutný osud (hlavne ten bazénik).
Amrafel, ty si asi skôr za rekonštrukciu v pôvodnom štýle, že?


----------



## Linkman

Bratislava - Hospital Hlboká 2





































more
http://an.itchybit.org/wordpress/?p=211


----------



## Amrafel

^^presne tak. skvost, ktorý by mal byť národnou kultúrnou pamiatkou


----------



## misko

zelena zaba by bezdebaty mala byt narodna kulturna pamiatka!!! mnohi ju povazuju za najlepsie fuchsove dielo. fantasticky osadena v terene. a vzdy tam panovala zvlastna atmosfera, velmi komorna, prijemna...

zelena zaba a kupelny dom machnac - presny obraz vztahu verejnosti k architekture na slovensku.


----------



## Linkman

Kotva na Zemplínskej Šírave

















More:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kaxno

Na Sirave je toho opusteneho viac, je tam jeden hotel (trojuholnikvoa stavba, neviem ako sa vola) ktory by sa naramne hodil ako kulisa do nejakeho post-apokalyptickeho filmu. Vypada tak ze su este aj pohare na stoloch na terase.


----------



## Linkman

mohol by si mi dat nejaku fotku a lokaciu?


----------



## kaxno

*poloha*

http://www.panoramio.com//photo/17489797

tu je fotka, budova je v lavom hornom rohu, za vezickou (ta je tiez riadne schatrala).

lokalita je podla Google Earth tu: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.794723,21.977184&spn=0.005223,0.013947&t=h&z=17


----------



## marish

tie koordinaty ukazuju niekam do trencina.


----------



## potkanX

vsetky koordinanty ukazuju do trencina


----------



## kaxno

Sorrac, to bola asi domovska lokalita  Uz som to napravil.


----------



## vnately

*Pribinova Zone*

Túto budovu vedľa Tower 115 asi poznáte...










Boli ste aj vnútri?


----------



## vnately

*Pribinova Zone II*

A hneď vedľa je táto:









Vo vnútri vyzerá asi takto:


----------



## vnately

Linkman said:


> Bratislava - Hospital Hlboká 2
> more
> http://an.itchybit.org/wordpress/?p=211


Toto je super!


----------



## Amrafel

neuveriteľné, že v takej lukratívnej štvrti sa nachádzajú takéto spustnuté domy hno:


----------



## františek buxanto

paradne priestory, keby to tak islo odkupit "za korunu"  

btw vy, co urbanoexplorujete, sa nebojite, ze tam nachytate dake choroby? samy bordel, urcite aj hlodavce, macky atd. mozno bezdomovci...


----------



## .spigor.

Neviete co sa ma robit s tou nemocnicou na Zochovej alebo je to na predaj?


----------



## wuane

Na Zochovej som sa narodil...zvlastne pozerat sa teraz na to ako to vyzera.


----------



## .spigor.

Bývalý liečebný ústav v Horných Lefantovciach pri Nitre. Pred tromi rokmi ho zatvorili. Asi pred mesiacom som sa stretol so správcom a ten mi povedal, že bývalí majitelia z Maďarska ho darovali obci s tým, že tam bude liečebný ústav naďalej. Do roka by ho chceli zrekonštruovať a urobiť z toho znova liečebný ústav a aj blázninec. Je tam obrovský park a niekoľko ďaľších pavilónov okrem samotného kaštieľa.


----------



## zuzana

ta nemocnica zochova este vyzera dobre, ked sme pred siestimi rokmi robili "urban exploration" nemocnice na Partizanskej, to bolo ine peklo. Par rockov neskor odtial vyviezli 8 kamionov odpadu.


----------



## vnately

františek buxanto said:


> btw vy, co urbanoexplorujete, sa nebojite, ze tam nachytate dake choroby? samy bordel, urcite aj hlodavce, macky atd. mozno bezdomovci...


urcite treba byt na niektorych miestach velmi opatrni. 
ale ak sa v tom priamo nevalas, nechytas vsetko do ruk alebo sa tam nezranis (klinec apod), nemal by si chytit nic nebezpecne... imho


----------



## eminencia

vnately said:


> urcite treba byt na niektorych miestach velmi opatrni.
> ale ak sa v tom priamo nevalas, nechytas vsetko do ruk alebo sa tam nezranis (klinec apod), nemal by si chytit nic nebezpecne... imho


Ono veľmi záleží od priestoru do akého sa púšťaš, ja nerobím podzemie takže s potkanmi sa moc nevídam a robím väčšinou objekty ktoré sú strážené a tak tam nie sú ani bezďáci, čiže tam vlaste celkom čisto a útulne.


----------



## Phill

eminencia said:


> Ono veľmi záleží od priestoru do akého sa púšťaš, ja *nerobím podzemie* takže s potkanmi sa moc nevídam a *robím *väčšinou *objekty *ktoré sú *strážené* a tak tam nie sú ani bezďáci, čiže tam vlaste celkom čisto a útulne.


akoby si o bankách rozprával 

ja robím zväčša objekty s množstvom zelene  nepohrdnem ani európskými farbami s podivnými konštrukciami na nich :cheers:

btw. nemá niekto záujem ísť so mnou na hradby? (zároveň aj Esterházyho palác)  nechcem ísť sám


----------



## hidden

^^ Dá sa tam nejako rozumne dostať?


----------



## eminencia

Phill said:


> akoby si o bankách rozprával
> 
> btw. nemá niekto záujem ísť so mnou na hradby? (zároveň aj Esterházyho palác)  nechcem ísť sám


Skočím s tebou, myslím že to má zmysel.


----------



## Phill

hidden said:


> ^^ Dá sa tam nejako rozumne dostať?


Už dlhšie som si to tam okukoval. Myslím, že zo strany Podhradia, ako je tá lávka ponad Staromestskú sa dá vpohode dostať dnu (aj späť ...samozrejme treba preliezť). Od Dómu nie je šanca (príliš vysoký plot) a z Kapitulskej sa tam síce dostať dá, ale naspäť už asi nie...



eminencia said:


> Skočím s tebou, myslím že to má zmysel.


OK, mohli by sme navrhnúť nejaký termín. Možno sa k nam niekto (možno Hidden) ešte pridá. 

btw. možete vziať aj foták, ten môj je kaput a myslím, že ho už ani nebudem opravovať (4 dni potom ako mu skončila záruka sa pokazil  wieder )


----------



## Phill

ad hradby: Vyhovuje pondelok 10.8. ?


----------



## Majnolajno44

Phill said:


> Už dlhšie som si to tam okukoval. Myslím, že zo strany Podhradia, ako je tá lávka ponad Staromestskú sa dá vpohode dostať dnu (aj späť ...samozrejme treba preliezť). Od Dómu nie je šanca (príliš vysoký plot) a z Kapitulskej sa tam síce dostať dá, ale naspäť už asi nie...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> od Domu sa da preliezt, dve mreze na tej brane su roztiahnute (na tej lavej strane), takze ak si utleho vzrastu tak sa prepchas + da sa aj zvrchu, ako su mreze pripevnene o mur tak tam si das nohu a prelezies
> 
> ponad Staromestsku sa da. lahsie ale tade vyliezt von ako sa dostavat dnu
> 
> btw na konci hradieb je kamera takze bacha na vec
> 
> po leseni sa da dostat aj hore na tu vezu odkial je super vyhlad


----------



## dustik

10.8 vyhovuje, ja som len tak skusal so Seemom, a myslim, ze z Domu by som sa prepchal aj cez tie tensie mreze :lol: ale nebudem to skusak lebo sa mozno zaseknem :nuts:


----------



## hidden

Ahojte exploreristi ;-)

Bohužiaľ sa nebudem môcť zúčastniť expedície na Hradby, ale rozhodne sa teším na vaše foto


----------



## eminencia

Phill said:


> ad hradby: Vyhovuje pondelok 10.8. ?


Ospravedlňujem sa za neaktivitu, bol som odcestovaný a odcestovaný budem aj od 14 do 16 teho, inak som pripravený takmer kedykoľvek.


----------



## zhulo

nazdar, som tu nový


----------



## Linkman

.spigor. - Bolo by možné dohodnúť obhliadku ?


----------



## peto

Cavte

Nevie niekdo ako je to na tejto vejenskej zakladni ci to je to opustene a tak http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.048891,17.128644&z=16&t=h&hl=en a este na tejto http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.13025,17.272538&z=16&t=h&hl=en Lebo isiel by som sa tam pozriet ale ci sa to oplati aby tam nebol nejaky s KGB alebo co


----------



## hidden

.spigor. & Linkman - keby sa organizovala tá prehliadka, tak dajte vedieť, išiel by som aj ja.


----------



## zhulo

.spigor. & Linkman - aj ja by som išiel


----------



## .spigor.

Linkman said:


> .spigor. - Bolo by možné dohodnúť obhliadku ?


No ja zijem v Londyne a v lete som bol na SK a s kamoskou sme isli sa pozriet do Lefantoviec a nahodou sme sa tam stretli so spravcom, ktory tam chodi to kontrolovat. Neviem ci je mozne si dohodnut obhliadku a ist do kastiela. Areal je volne pristupny.


----------



## Linkman

peto said:


> Cavte
> 
> Nevie niekdo ako je to na tejto vejenskej zakladni ci to je to opustene a tak http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.048891,17.128644&z=16&t=h&hl=en a este na tejto http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.13025,17.272538&z=16&t=h&hl=en Lebo isiel by som sa tam pozriet ale ci sa to oplati aby tam nebol nejaky s KGB alebo co


obidve su opustene palebne pozicie ex-186. protiletadlovej raketovej brigady, vyzbroj S-125 Neva (SA-3 Goa)
objekt v rusovciach patri ministerstvu vnutra ako nejake ucelove stredisko, objekt v moste pri bratislave je stale pouzivany ASR, strazia to vojaci a obcas tam prichadzaju cvicit jednotky z Vinicneho alebo Nitry


----------



## tallself

*ZTS Dubnica nad Vahom*

http://urbex.freespaceportal.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=10


----------



## Linkman

ano viem ze je tam bunker za ZTSkou


----------



## jawelin

hey ludia, kto ide na aku exploration? pridala by som sa.. tu som nova ale uz mam par veci za sebou, aj par zaujimavosti v belgicku  skoda ze tu su tie opustene budovy vacsinou popisane alebo s odpadkami.. Ozaj, ako sa sem pridavaju fotky? By som prihodila cosi. Aj jednu budovu ktoru som nasla nahodou ked som isla peso z Limbachu (na Limbasskej ceste, ak by mal niekto zaujem). Dovnutra je lahke sa dostat, aj ked som sa sama neodvazila, nemala som ani svetlo


----------



## Phill

včera - Esterházyho palác


































































sorry za zlú kvalitu (mal som slabú baterku a bol už večer)


----------



## Amrafel

takže si sa tam predsa len vybral...dobré zábery


----------



## .spigor.

^^Obrovska skoda toho palaca. Pokial to nie je rentabilne pre developerov tak aspon mesto by sa mohlo postarat o rekonstrukciu tejto pamiatky.


----------



## marish

neodchadzali ste vcera niekto z palaca po moste cez staromestsku nieco malo po 22:00?


----------



## Linkman

11-13.8. budem v BA dame nejake exploration sešn?


----------



## jawelin

*zamok v belgicku*

Posielam par fotiek mojej oblubenej budovy kde som bola (mozno ju niektori poznate z netu). Stravili sme tam 5 hodin, ale stale je tam co pozerat. Niektore miestnosti uz nie su dostupne kedze sa poschodia prepadavaju 

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5869/obrzok398.jpg
http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/3338/obrzok412.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3431/obrzok446.jpg
http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/346/obrzok451.jpg
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4205/obrzok572.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4678/obrzok474.jpg
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/7287/obrzok564.jpg
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/4448/obrzok571s.jpg


----------



## jawelin

A ak by som sa mohla pridat na tu sešn v BA aj ja, tak som za


----------



## zhulo

aj ja by som išiel


----------



## RastaG

Na tu sešn by som aj ja šiel ak mate volne miesto  poznam velmo vela dobrych budov niektore este zapecatene a vonaju starobylou opustenou novotou a niektore co som aj sam otvaral skoda ze do jednej na kozej sa mi nastahovali cigani  to bol fajny barak

to jawelin: ci vole to vypada paradne kde to je prosim ta??


----------



## jawelin

Ten zamok je na juhu Belgicka, uprostred lesa, z cesty ho ani nie je vidno. Pre viac info vygoogli "chateau Miranda"  V tom dome na Kozej som bola s kamosom, ale bol tam smrad (ziju tam bezdaci) a odpad, na poschodi sa objavil cigan a ze "Co tu robite?" Tak sme sa radsej ponahlali prec..heh


----------



## Linkman

Pošlite mi pmkou číslo na mobil. Napíšem Vám a zajdeme dakde


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## Aan

fuha squatting v BA fici? ani som netusil


----------



## Majnolajno44

Myslim ze u nas medzi bezdomovcom a squatterom este moc rozdiel neni.


----------



## Phill

*hradby - včera*






















































































































^^ tieto foto porobil Alexander. Ja som sa vskutku bál ísť až úplne hore... možno, keď tam pôjdeme ešte raz tak pôjdem aj ja vyššie. na druhýkrát som vždy odvážnejší. hope so


----------



## PaulRivers

pekne fotky. hradby stihli pekne zarast za tu chvilu, co su uzavrete.

a Eszterhazyho palac ... radsej ani nekomentujem


----------



## Phill

*Esterházyho palác - včera ...zajtra už nemusí byť....*














































spadnutá časť paláca


















kúpelka









Kapitulská


















jedáleň s pracovňou









najhodnotnejšia časť


----------



## Phill

ešte som zabudol na najkrajší obrázok dňa

Grékyňa zo Srbska, aneb podľa časopisu ,,dlhonohá gazela" :lol:

http://galeria.vystavba.info/d/17200-1/P1010275_01.JPG

:naughty:


----------



## Aan

Majnolajno44 said:


> Myslim ze u nas medzi bezdomovcom a squatterom este moc rozdiel neni.


aha, podla toho modernejsieho batohu, cestovneho kufra a zavesenych vci som usudzoval na niekoho mladeho ale hej mozu to byt aj bezdaci

niekam by som behol aj ja mrknut v BA


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## Phill

^^ to sú kurvy vyjebané. Celé mesto táto chamraď slovač zničí..:bash::bash: Petrek sa ukázal... a kde sú pamiatkári, kde? Teraz keď ich najviac treba!

o nič sa tu nevedia postarať... všetky historické budovy tu chátrajú a rozpadávajú sa...
misto opravovania ich ničia, presne ako komunisti KSSlovensko



> 23. BELVEDERE CHCÚ ZBÚRAŤ
> 
> (12.05.2009; Televízna stanica Markíza; Televízne noviny dnes; 19.00; 2 min.; IGAZ Rado)
> 
> Moderátor:
> 
> "Belvedere je bývalý hostinec pod Bratislavským hradom. Hoci leží v pamiatkovej zóne a na veľmi lukratívnom mieste, úradníci ho chcú zbúrať. Dôvodom je, že Belvedere zničili bezdomovci."
> 
> R. IGAZ, redaktor:
> 
> "Toto je Belvedere, posledný svedok starého bratislavského podhradia. Nielen architektov správa o plánoch zbúrať túto stavbu zaskočila."
> 
> B. SCHRONK, riaditeľ projektu obnovy Bratislavského podhradia:
> 
> "Je to objekt z konca 19. storočia, ktorý postavil údajne vlakvedúci VAŇATKO s manželkou v podobe jednopodlažného domu. Myslím si, že tam patrí."
> 
> R. IGAZ:
> 
> "Dostať sa dnes do Belvederu nie je jednoduché. Je uzavretý zámkou. Ako sme sa však sami presvedčili, zámka nie je problém pre každého. V Belvederi už roky prespávajú bezdomovci a ničia ho."
> 
> Bezdomovec:
> 
> "Ja som už bol za to v base."
> 
> R. IGAZ:
> 
> "Za toto ste boli v base už, že ste tu bývali?"
> 
> Bezdomovec:
> 
> "Áno."
> 
> R. IGAZ:
> 
> "Zástupcovia Národnej rady zodpovední za ochranu objektu aj tentoraz privolali políciu. Tá bezdomovca vykázala. Tak, ako už veľa ráz predtým. O Belvedere sa v minulosti zaujímali viacerí kupci. *Vlastník Národná rada ho však nepredal. Dnes ho chce zbúrať, pamiatkári nie sú proti."
> *
> E. VALOVIČOVÁ, vedúca tlačového oddelenia NR SR:
> 
> "Podľa posudkov, ktoré vydali odborníci a takisto aj statici, je odporúčané vzhľadom na dezolátnu narušenú statiku tohto objektu, poškodenie murív asanovať tento objekt až po základové múry."
> 
> P. JURKOVIČ, riaditeľ Krajského pamiatkového úradu v Bratislave:
> 
> "Kultúrnou pamiatkou sa stáva nehnuteľnosť alebo aj hnuteľná vec, ktorá má svoje hodnoty. Tento objekt zrejme nebol až tak architektonicky významný na to, aby sa dostal do zoznamu národných kultúrnych pamiatok."
> 
> R. IGAZ:
> 
> "Povolenia na asanáciu Belvederu je vydané na dva roky. Je však možné, že ho nakoniec nezbúrajú. Ak budú peniaze, jednu z posledných budov starého podhradia by mohli obnoviť."


http://www.bratislava.sk/vismo/dokumenty2.asp?id_org=700000&id=11020981&p1=51337#mesg23


----------



## Amrafel

Filip sa nezdá :lol: ale ináč súhlasím s tebou, jedna z posledných budov starého podhradia, navyše s ohromným výhľadom a nechali sme ju spustnúť hno:


----------



## zhulo

čooo? To už rozoberajú?? Sakra ja som tam bol pred 2 mesiacmi s kamošom sme stáli tam pred bránkou a rozhodovali sme sa že čo pôjdeme a nakoniec že pôjdeme neskôr kuknúť((


----------



## Qwert

Asi môžme otvoriť thread, kde budeme tipovať, akú zaujímavú stavbu zbúrajú najbližšie.hno:


----------



## peto

Linkman said:


> obidve su opustene palebne pozicie ex-186. protiletadlovej raketovej brigady, vyzbroj S-125 Neva (SA-3 Goa)
> objekt v rusovciach patri ministerstvu vnutra ako nejake ucelove stredisko, objekt v moste pri bratislave je stale pouzivany ASR, strazia to vojaci a obcas tam prichadzaju cvicit jednotky z Vinicneho alebo Nitry



Diky Linkman :colgate:
Este tam v rusovcach som bol pozriet nedavno a vypada to tam prazne ale hnet za plotom je take trafo alebo co to je proste mensia budova a na nej je alarm vypada dost novo a tak ze ci nahodou nevies ci sa oplati tam ist alebo ci tam obcas niekdo nezavyta nejaky papalas. :?


----------



## kapibara

Linkman said:


> Pošlite mi pmkou číslo na mobil. Napíšem Vám a zajdeme dakde





jawelin said:


> .





RastaG said:


> .





zhulo said:


> .





hidden said:


> .





.spigor. said:


> .





Aan said:


> .





peto said:


> ?


Ak ste niekde boli, tak urcite poslite fotky z vasho exploration.
A keby ste isli v oktobri, tak by som isla aj ja.


----------



## jawelin

No to by aj mna zaujimalo ci sa niekde islo. Nejak sa mi nedari k nikomu pridat na exploration  Tak ak niekto bude chciet ist v BA ci okoli, dajte vediet. Isla by som cim skor, kym je este dobre pocasie, lebo ked bude zima, vsade uz budu nastahovani bezdaci


----------



## RastaG

jawelin said:


> No to by aj mna zaujimalo ci sa niekde islo. Nejak sa mi nedari k nikomu pridat na exploration  Tak ak niekto bude chciet ist v BA ci okoli, dajte vediet. Isla by som cim skor, kym je este dobre pocasie, lebo ked bude zima, vsade uz budu nastahovani bezdaci


Mas uplnu pravdu inac ludia poznam dve spolu susediace na 90% opustene pravdepodobne obytne domy v blizkosti hlavnej stanice vchod z ulice takmer nemozny bez noznic na retaze ale to uz je hardcore zozadu som nasiel pomerne dobry pristup problemom vsak je ze je to skor pre parkouristov ako beznych explorerov bo treba vyliezt na garaze a odtial bohviekam dalej do dvora jednej z budov ak ma niekto zaujem nech napise na ICQ: 321 091 367 planovana akcia je dakedy buduci tyzden. v pripade zaujmu aj skor


----------



## Linkman

Nebol som nikde explorovať nakoniec :-/
snad vyjde nabuduce


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## Qwert

Smutné, že v centre Trnavy sa nachádzajú ruiny a la Sarajevo v 90-tych rokochhno:. Zaujímalo by ma, kto to vlastní (aspoň že to chce predať...).


----------



## PosoniumAster

Phill said:


> ^^ to sú kurvy vyjebané. Celé mesto táto chamraď slovač zničí..:bash::bash: Petrek sa ukázal... a kde sú pamiatkári, kde? Teraz keď ich najviac treba!
> 
> o nič sa tu nevedia postarať... všetky historické budovy tu chátrajú a rozpadávajú sa...
> misto opravovania ich ničia, presne ako komunisti KSSlovensko
> 
> 
> http://www.bratislava.sk/vismo/dokumenty2.asp?id_org=700000&id=11020981&p1=51337#mesg23


Phill, vies mna to uz ani nevzrusuje... Denno-denne si vsimam ze zmizla nejaka ta historicka pamiatka. Asi som rezignoval, je to tu zkratka na dve veci s tou historiou bratislavskou. Nedavno som bol na vikend v Prahe a uvedomil som si ze sme tu asi rok za opicami s pamiatkovou ochranou. Pamiatkari su banda teliat, ktore nic nerobia ked uz slovac je negramotna a nevie co je hodnotne. Dnes, zhodou okolnosti je tu na SSC banner Vancouvru- asi takto bede BA za par rokou vizerat: sem tam nejaky ten slusny Rozadol a 3 towres ale inak sama gloria, perla ruzinova, jegeho alej.... uplne vsade. Na nejaku vilu z 20. rokov si nikto ani nespomenie. :toilet:


----------



## vlaDyka

Qwert said:


> Smutné, že v centre Trnavy sa nachádzajú ruiny a la Sarajevo v 90-tych rokochhno:. Zaujímalo by ma, kto to vlastní (aspoň že to chce predať...).





alexander.27 said:


> 27.7.09, ul. Jána Hollého, Trnava


Toto je jeden z niekolkych vykricnikov v starom centre trnavskom. Tento barak na cierno obyvala dlhe roky skupina az komunita romskych "squatters" a az na "staticke naliehanie" boli jedneho dna delozovani. Odvtedy to mesto ponuka tusim za kurunu s tym, ze ako KP to musi novy vlastnik dat dokopy. A zrejme to uz takto nevydrzi.....


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## pt82

^^ čo tam je toľko tých papierov, spisov? :cheers:


----------



## vnately

^^
^^
pekne fotos, alexander.27.

Takýto a takýto bol stav v polovici apríla. 
Všimol som si, že v skladisku už nie je ten stĺpec debničiek s výstražnou nálepkou. Asi sú rozhádzané pod kartónmi a doskami, alebo ich niekto odniesol.


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## vnately

Fotky z Esterhazyho palaca tu uz boli, ale z jeho podzemia tusim nie.

Tu je zopar fotos z podzemnych priestorov pod pravym kridlom (z pohladu od Kapitulskej). 
(sorry za kvalitu, moj kompakt nie je stavany na take podmienky...)


----------



## SureThing_II

..uz nikdy nebudem tvrdit ze petrzalka je kralikaren....
http://www.proradok.de/index.html
...4.5km tak tam by som sa chcel ist raz pozriet


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## SureThing_II

toto je volne pristupne? ziadny plot?


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## vnately

^^
^^
pekny update, alexander.27. :cheers:


----------



## jawelin

*ponton na Dunaji (chodba je pod celym)*

http://img32.imageshack.us/i/obrzok520.jpg/
http://img39.imageshack.us/i/obrzok515.jpg/


----------



## Ali18

Nikdy nedokončená prístavba žilinskej NsP, kde mal byť príjem pacientov.
V súčasnosti je to asi najluxusnejší hotel pre bezdomovcov v meste (9.10.2009):




































Obývačka na poschodí - na pravej strane je pravdepodobne "spálňa" a na ľavej "kuchyňa":


















... a podľa smradu usudzujem, že záchod majú v každom rohu. uke:


----------



## johnnyy

hlavne ze maju plastove okna predsa :lol:


----------



## Aan

jj, tie plastove okna ma zaujali, divim sa ze si ich este niekto nevzal na stavbu svojho RD 

to zatisie s dazdnikom nema chybu


----------



## vlaDyka

*Bratislava - Mostova*


----------



## Linkman

Hydinársky závod Dunajská Streda


----------



## peto

Super fotky Linkman. Stresne mi to pripomina foto co som vydel s cernobylu. Este mi povec prosim suradnice alebo aspon ako sa tam dostat a hnet sa tam idem pozriet. :booze:


----------



## Linkman

suradnice su:
47°59'9,07'' N
17°38'8,99'' E

keby som nahodou dal zle suradnice, tak dunajska streda, cislo cesty 572 smerom na obec Kútniky, hned za zeleznicnym priecestim z pravej strany, z lavej strany je asi o cca 150m spat hypermarket tesco, je to nezamenitelny bod, vsade v meste je plno bilboardov s reklamou a vzdialenostou k tescu od tej reklamy  uz ale tam zacali chodit nejake decka a posprejovali steny a porozbijali okna, co je dost skoda, uz to nema taku atmosferu ako predtym, pred zavodom je betonovy plac, kvaziparkovisko, mal by si to polahka najst


----------



## vlaDyka

Linkman said:


> suradnice su:
> 47°59'9,07'' N
> 17°38'8,99'' E
> 
> keby som nahodou dal zle suradnice, tak dunajska streda, cislo cesty 572 smerom na obec Kútniky, hned za zeleznicnym priecestim z pravej strany, z lavej strany je asi o cca 150m spat hypermarket tesco, je to nezamenitelny bod, vsade v meste je plno bilboardov s reklamou a vzdialenostou k tescu od tej reklamy  uz ale tam zacali chodit nejake decka a posprejovali steny a porozbijali okna, co je dost skoda, uz to nema taku atmosferu ako predtym, pred zavodom je betonovy plac, kvaziparkovisko, mal by si to polahka najst


HZ DS


----------



## chlapec10

Ahojte
Uz dlhsie ma zaujma co za objekty su pri Vinicnom(Konkretne medzi odbockou z D1 a Vinicnim)
Obidve su obyvane, ten lavy ako je vidno na zabere, ma spraveny pekny stromovy porast aby bol ztazeny vyhlad, ked sme sa s kolegom priblizili na vchode nam povedali ze to je sukormny pozemok, ale starosta Vinicneho povedal ze to ma nieco s Ministerstvom Vnutra, Takisto pri tom lavom objekte je zastavka autobusov "Vinicnem, Objekty"
Mate niekto sajnu co to je zac?

Dik
Mato


----------



## pt82

^^ nejaké klasické protilietadlové základne z čias socializmu, na jednej boli rakety, na druhej radar.

(ale kludne sa možem mýliť a je to slovenské area51 a robia tam pokusy s ufoncami)


----------



## chlapec10

pt82 said:


> ^^ nejaké klasické protilietadlové základne z čias socializmu, na jednej boli rakety, na druhej radar.
> 
> (ale kludne sa možem mýliť a je to slovenské area51 a robia tam pokusy s ufoncami)


Hmmmm to s tymi ufoncami aj verim :bash:
Kazdopadne ma ale skor zaujma co to je aktualne teraz


----------



## hidden

Na Slovensku su aj zaujimavejsie objekty... Ked som raz bol na potulkach po Slovensku, nechcel som verit vlastnym ociam, ked som cestou znenazdajky uvidel toto:

photo by (doplnim)

Vyska tych stoziarov je podla niektorych zdrojov 150m.

Hadanka: vie niekto podla fotky urcit, kde sa to nachadza?


----------



## majjer

hidden said:


> Hadanka: vie niekto podla fotky urcit, kde sa to nachadza?


http://maps.google.sk/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.406877,20.126696&spn=0.005107,0.009645&t=h&z=17


----------



## kaxno

hidden said:


> Hadanka: vie niekto podla fotky urcit, kde sa to nachadza?


Otazka skor znie, ci niekto vie, na co presne to je  Podla mna to je asi nejaka stanica radiolokacnej vystrahy, ale je to len dohad. Ak niekto vediet viac, tak mi dajte vediet


----------



## vlaDyka

kaxno said:


> Otazka skor znie, ci niekto vie, na co presne to je  Podla mna to je asi nejaka stanica radiolokacnej vystrahy, ale je to len dohad. Ak niekto vediet viac, tak mi dajte vediet


mate to tu aj s videom *Radiovy vysielac Rimavska Sobota - Semsurov* :
http://6rbtata.com/view/5iHwBb5nzzw/rádiový_vysielač_-_radio_broadcaster.html

ale staci trochu guuglit


----------



## SureThing_II

no ja ti neviem.. ale ak si dobre pamatam.. to bolo davno davno tak toto je vojensky objekt a priklanam sa k nazoru co ma kaxno


----------



## SureThing_II

eh.. tak predsa len vysielac


----------



## marish

na ukrajine pri prypiati (cernobyl) maju podobnu. 150m vysoku a 1km dlhu. 
http://www.artificialowl.net/2008/12/abandoned-giant-duga-3-system-antenna.html


----------



## hidden

^^^^ Ja som tiez svojho casu patral po tom, co to je a dosiel som tiez k zaveru, ze ide o radiovy vysielac pre SRo. Podla niektorych zdrojov, na ktore som v tom case narazil, sluzil pred rokom 1989 ako rusicka pre stanice RFE/RL - Slobodna Europa. V sucasnosti je uz ten vysielac odstaveny. Oficialny nazov vysielaca je Rimavska Sobota - Uzovská Panica.


----------



## mirkobb

hidden said:


> ^^^^ Ja som tiez svojho casu patral po tom, co to je a dosiel som tiez k zaveru, ze ide o radiovy vysielac pre SRo. Podla niektorych zdrojov, na ktore som v tom case narazil, sluzil pred rokom 1989 ako rusicka pre stanice RFE/RL - Slobodna Europa. V sucasnosti je uz ten vysielac odstaveny. Oficialny nazov vysielaca je Rimavska Sobota - Uzovská Panica.


Toto je najpresnejší popis toho o aký objekt sa jedná. kay: :applause: Kedysi som tam bol určitú dobu, popisovať ale na týchto stránkach čo všetko sa tam nachádzalo nebudem ani po tak dlhej dobe. hno::lol:


----------



## E499.3056

chlapec10 said:


> Ahojte
> Uz dlhsie ma zaujma co za objekty su pri Vinicnom(Konkretne medzi odbockou z D1 a Vinicnim)


Do nedavnych rokov sucast protivzdusnej obrany SR. Na obrazku je TO Viničné. V sucasnosti zrusene. 186. plrb - Pezinok s 5. technikami S-75 Volchov a 5. S-125M Neva. Tieto techniky boli rozdelene do 4-4 palpostov. Volchovy - Senec, Rohovce, Dunajska Luzna (2ks), Lozorno. Nevy - Most pri Bratislave, Rusovce, Devinska Kobyla, Stupava (2ks).


----------



## chlapec10

E499.3056 said:


> Do nedavnych rokov sucast protivzdusnej obrany SR. Na obrazku je TO Viničné. V sucasnosti zrusene. 186. plrb - Pezinok s 5. technikami S-75 Volchov a 5. S-125M Neva. Tieto techniky boli rozdelene do 4-4 palpostov. Volchovy - Senec, Rohovce, Dunajska Luzna (2ks), Lozorno. Nevy - Most pri Bratislave, Rusovce, Devinska Kobyla, Stupava (2ks).


Dakujem za info? a co to je momentane nevies? ja som tam bol cca pred rokom, a ako vravim starosta tvrdil ze Ministerstvo Vnutra, a pri vratnici vraveli ze sukromny pozemok.
Zapadny objekt objekt ma po celom pozemku stoziare s natahanymi kablami(ci to je antena neviem)


----------



## kapibara

mirkobb said:


> popisovať ale na týchto stránkach čo všetko sa tam nachádzalo nebudem ani po tak dlhej dobe. hno::lol:


Preco? Ved uz je preskripcia.


----------



## jozefst

K tým stožiarom. Toto je príklad, keď človek na nejakom mieste, jedno, kde to je nájde čosi, čo je tam akoby z iného sveta, akési čaro neuveriteľného.


----------



## hidden

Nemá náhodou niekto viac fotiek z prieskumnej štôlne pre metro na mieste, kde dnes stojí Eurovea?









Neznámy autor


----------



## zhulo

Staré továrne neďaleko Istrochemu, Bratislava, 22.12.2009.

EDIT:
Tak som zistil, že fotky sú moc veľké a nedá sa na ne pekne pozerať. Dá sa to vyriešiť buď zmenšením stránky (držte "ctrl" a popri tom hýbte koliečkom na myši), alebo, tu je link na pôvodnú stránku s fotkami:
http://img33.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=poloha.jpg















































































Poloha:


----------



## Qwert

^^Slovami klasika, toto si zabil:nuts:. Tento tvoj post je novým rekordom v počte a veľkosti obrázkov. Žiadne ctrl a hýbanie koliečkom myši, buď tie obrázky zmenši, vzhľadom na ich počet ich maximálna veľkosť by mala byť 800x600 a rozdel ich do viac postov, alebo tu daj thumbnaily, alebo nechaj len odkaz na album na imageshacku. (Odstránil som z nich [/IMG] tagy na konci, takže teraz sa nezobrazujú.)


----------



## Qwert

marish said:


> qwert: tak to radsej editni na toto a tento moj post zmaz...


A je to!:cheers: Ďakujem, ja som akosi nemal trpezlivosť upravovať to na thumbnaily. Mimochodom, sú to zaujímavé obrázky, ale tá veľkosť akosi prebila všetko ostatné na nich.


----------



## marish

^^ vsak ani ja som to nijak neupravoval, iba v tej suhrnnej galerii vpravo som "Get links and Codes for All Images" prepol na BB codes a cele sem copy pastol


----------



## jawelin

nebol niekto nahodou v byvalom pivovare Stein v BA? ci sa tam da dostat? lebo citam, ze to strazia.. kym to zburaju (ako inak), rada by som sa tam este pozrela. http://www.kamnapivo.sk/webtron/rozpadavajuci-sa-stein.html


----------



## zhulo

jawelin said:


> nebol niekto nahodou v byvalom pivovare Stein v BA? ci sa tam da dostat? lebo citam, ze to strazia.. kym to zburaju (ako inak), rada by som sa tam este pozrela. http://www.kamnapivo.sk/webtron/rozpadavajuci-sa-stein.html


Je tam jeden SBSkár pri hlavnom vchode, malo by sa tam dať dostať zo zadu bez toho aby si nás všimol, v najbližšom období sa tam chystáme.


----------



## MordarGrunn

dnes sme boli s kamosom pri nemicnici zochova a bezrucova.. zial neuspech.. vsetko zadebnene, zamknute, pozvarane. na zochovej dost vela okien opravili, vsade su mreze a vsetko pozamikane.. bezrucka podobne.. nevie niekto poradit ako sa tam intelignetne (nenasilne) dostat... na bezrucku to vraj slo nejak zozadu.. 3x sme to cele obehli, kazdy jeden vchod sme skusali, ale vsetko zavrete. dokonca zo strany od modreho kostolika svietilo svetlo pri jednom zo vstupov, vnutry za hlavnymi dverami.. zeby tam niekto bol? strazia to sbskari? a co zochova? tam sme nasli jeden vchod, kde bola retaz len uviazana, nie zamknuta zamkom, ale dvere za mrezami boli zatvorene asi nejak zvnutra lebo sa nedali otvorit, a ocividne sa ich uz niekto snazil otvorit.. hlavne vstupne dvere tiez odomknute ale na schodisku spravili daku drevenu konstrukciu.. a skoro vsetky okna uz su opravene.. kamos to tam bol minule len omrknut a vela ich bolo rozbitych.. takze behom jednoho tyzdna to opravili.. tak isto sme si vsimli ze zozadu nemocnice niekto akurat dosiel autom ked sme tam hladali vchod.. robi sa tam nieco? 
ked sme neuspeli tu, tak sme sli aspon k euroveii, tie dve stare budovy, co tam su sme pofotili, potom sme sli do tej nedostavanej skoly pri pristave, skocili sme aj do toho velkeho krytu CO pri novohradskej a nakoniec na devinsku kobilu a tam sme pochodili raketovu zakladnu, to bol paradny objekt. 
ale fakt by sme sa radi pozreli do tych nemocnic.. nevie niekto?


----------



## zhulo

MordarGrunn said:


> dnes sme boli s kamosom pri nemicnici zochova a bezrucova.. zial neuspech.. vsetko zadebnene, zamknute, pozvarane. na zochovej dost vela okien opravili, vsade su mreze a vsetko pozamikane.. bezrucka podobne.. nevie niekto poradit ako sa tam intelignetne (nenasilne) dostat... na bezrucku to vraj slo nejak zozadu.. 3x sme to cele obehli, kazdy jeden vchod sme skusali, ale vsetko zavrete. dokonca zo strany od modreho kostolika svietilo svetlo pri jednom zo vstupov, vnutry za hlavnymi dverami.. zeby tam niekto bol? strazia to sbskari? a co zochova? tam sme nasli jeden vchod, kde bola retaz len uviazana, nie zamknuta zamkom, ale dvere za mrezami boli zatvorene asi nejak zvnutra lebo sa nedali otvorit, a ocividne sa ich uz niekto snazil otvorit.. hlavne vstupne dvere tiez odomknute ale na schodisku spravili daku drevenu konstrukciu.. a skoro vsetky okna uz su opravene.. kamos to tam bol minule len omrknut a vela ich bolo rozbitych.. takze behom jednoho tyzdna to opravili.. tak isto sme si vsimli ze zozadu nemocnice niekto akurat dosiel autom ked sme tam hladali vchod.. robi sa tam nieco?
> ked sme neuspeli tu, tak sme sli aspon k euroveii, tie dve stare budovy, co tam su sme pofotili, potom sme sli do tej nedostavanej skoly pri pristave, skocili sme aj do toho velkeho krytu CO pri novohradskej a nakoniec na devinsku kobilu a tam sme pochodili raketovu zakladnu, to bol paradny objekt.
> ale fakt by sme sa radi pozreli do tych nemocnic.. nevie niekto?


Na Bezručovú som sa chcel ešte v lete dostať, no márne - všetky dvere pozamykané a rozbité okná zatarasené, zo zadu jak sú tie mreže sa kedysi dalo dostať, ale už je to pozamykané, navyše, po tme sa v niektorých oknách svieti, takže je to skoro určite strážené. Bez násilia sa tam nedostaneš a ak by si predsalen chcel, tak zrejme by ťa začuli SBSkári.
Zochova sa už dlhší čas prerába, idú z toho spraviť bytovku, čiže cez deň tam chodievajú robotníci. Dá sa tam však dostať v čase keď tam robotníci nie sú a to cez uholnú šachtu (ale zašpiníš sa), ďalšia možnosť je vytrhnúť jednu z tých dosiek na oknách a preliezť oknom, alebo vykopnúť dvere, najlepšie po tme (a nič sa neboj, oni si to neskôr znova zabednia).


----------



## Phill

Bezručku nikto nestráži. Tie nálepky "strážený objekt" sú tam len preto aby si konkurenční výpalníci dali pohov. Tie svetlá som si tam všimol aj ja. Býva tam jedna rómska rodina. Minule som sa tam bol kuknúť, keď som tam pri hlavných vchodových dverách zazrel jednu ženskú s kočíkom, hneď chytila ten kočík na plecia a rozutekala sa do miestnosti pri hl. vchode. Tam všetci nalepení na skle čumele na mňa a ja na nich, tak som odišiel. Inak je pravda, že je to pozamykané. Je dosť možné, že keď sa tam títo "pacienti" dostali, tak našli kúče a všetko pozamykal. Inak sú tam v zemi nejaké tunely, možno vedú dovnútra, len som to neskúšal.

Čo sa týka Zochovej, tam som bol pred mesiacom a všetko bolo pootvárané, tak som trochu prekvapený, že tak rýchlo to tam zneprístupnili. Len som bol pekne oblečený, tak sa mi nechcelo ísť dnu.  Inak je dobré, že to zneprístupnili. Tým, že je dana budova tak ľahko sprístupnené sa rýchlo ničí. Chodia tam tzv squatery, kt. znehodnocujú stavbu. Ešte keď si prirátame, že je to historická budova. Mohlo to dopadnúť ako jedna poloruina na Kozej vedľa hotela Falkensteiner (tam môžte niekto ísť, ľahko prístupné, no obávam sa, že obsadené ) Akurát škoda, že to budú byty a nie nemocnica. Klasika, zas to dopadne ako Hlboká. 

Ešte ten Stein,
myslím, že keď sa tam dostanú aj moji spolužiaci, tak vy by ste to mali zvládnuť bez problémov. 

Po Novom roku (dúfam) pôjdem niečo pozrieť.


----------



## RastaG

ahaaaa tak konecne som sa dostal z omylu... ja som si zamienal stein a staru nitovku na vazovovej... sorac zhulo asi si odomna dostal mylne informacie o vstupe do budovy ked sme kazdy mysleli inu budovu  inac tez sa chystam uz asi od leta do steinu naproti mam doktorku a akosi ma to tam drazdi ked idem okolo... a co sa zochovej tyka byvam odtial kusok poznam tu budovu naspamet dokonca viem aj pracovne hodiny robotnikov a uz sa da opet ist dnu takze kto sa chce pridat?


----------



## hraby

Jasov, degedesska osada, a to ich brala voda cez vianoce, ale s nimi to ani nepohlo a rodne mesto byvaleho pana prezidenta Schustera - Medzev..

I.

          

II.


----------



## jawelin

diky zhulo, vidim ze si znaly ) nemohla by som sa k vam pridat (mozno este s jednym znamym) ked pojdete do toho steinu? inac ta velka biela opustena budova pri ihrisku, to tiez patri steinu ci to je nieco ine? na zochovej som bola parkrat v lete, dokonca som sa tam na streche (teda na terase) zucastnila jednej velkej party (cca 40 ludi) a odvtedy tusim aj pribudlo graffitov  tiez asi pred tyzdnom som tade isla, ale to okno cez ktore sa chodilo je uz zabednene. videla som ze jedny dvere boli otvorene, ale nie hlavne vstupne, tak neviem ci aj tam je drevena konstrukcia. na bezrucku sa dalo vraj dostat cez tu klietku, vnutri som este nebola, ale v lete bola ta klietka otvorena a tam hned rozbite okno (nezatarasene) cez ktore by sa dalo..pripadne niekde som davnejsie citala, ze ak clovek prejde tym bordelom v klietke, tie zadne dvere boli odomknute. nedavno ked som isla okolo, ta klietka vyzerala byt zavreta, nejakym spagatom, ale neviem ci to bolo aj zamknute. ak by niekto vedel co a ako, tak by som sa tiez rada pridala, aj inde


----------



## eminencia

*STEIN*



jawelin said:


> nebol niekto nahodou v byvalom pivovare Stein v BA? ci sa tam da dostat? lebo citam, ze to strazia.. kym to zburaju (ako inak), rada by som sa tam este pozrela. http://www.kamnapivo.sk/webtron/rozpadavajuci-sa-stein.html


Stein mám spolu s kamarátom prelozený odpredu dozadu. To že je nejak silno strážený je obyčajný kaleráb :nuts:, počas troch niekoľkohodinových podrobne dokumentujúcich výletov sme tam nestretli ani nohu (na druhú stranu sme si dávali pozor).

Vnútro STEIN-u je v porovnaní s inými ruinami veľmi zachovalé, sú tam vybavené chemické labáky, dielne a kancelárie. Sú tam aj 50 kg vrecia kyseliny citrónovej a sódy bikarbóny, keby niekto potreboval do kuchyne. Dokonca sme si s kamarátom štrngli na zdravie Stein kofolou ročník 2007 :cheers2:. Majú tam síce aj pivo, ale kto rozumný by to riskoval, že?

Najlepší prístup je preliezť múr zo strany od intráku Belojanis, pokračovať k halde sutín preliezť ju smerom kde sa zvšky zbúranej prístavby spájaju s budovou a tam je vybúraný priezor, cez ktorý sa dá pretiahnuť do impozantného podzemia.

Želám príjemné objaviteľské zážitky


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Zavidim vam, skoda ze ja nemam nikoho kto by mal zalubu v podobnych veciach. Banskobystricania nic?


----------



## jawelin

dakujem za info, vasa eminencia  no inac ludia, neondite sa a pome niekam spolu na ekšn, som strasne nenapadna


----------



## jawelin

V areali pinelovej nemocnice v Pezinku su 4 opustene budovy (3 hned pri sebe), tu posielam len tak narychlo 3 foto..
http://img31.imageshack.us/g/77241699721780167300530.jpg/?action=edit


----------



## Linkman

Ak zoženiete pákové nožnice mám pre Vás tip opustenej 12 poschodovej budovy Považských strojárni v PB ktoré už sú niekoľko rokov zavreté.


----------



## RastaG

*Sešn*

OK vidim ze vsetci chcu aktivne urbanovat tak by sme mohli spravit maraton po opustenych budovach ZOCHOVA, STEIN a BEZRUCOVA. Kedze ja poznam ZOCHOVU (koniec koncov som ju otvoril ja pred troma rokmi a teraz ju odbednim uz siesty krat) a vdaka eminencia som si isty vchodom do STEINU tieto dva objekty mozeme vyhlasit za ciele no... hehe... Stein. So Zhulom sme tam boli predvcerom a pri vchode od kriznej sa svetilo a SBS-kár si tam veselo lustil sudoku. Bezrucka tam som nikdy nebol vchod by som spravi dakde ale nevim nakolko je to strazene a pocul som od kamarata ze v tej relacii 112 tam raz mali vyjazd zeleny. Kazdopadne mozme daco poriesit minimalne co mate zaujem o zochovu... cakam odpovede :banana:


----------



## luxor9

Koro said:


> Zavidim vam, skoda ze ja nemam nikoho kto by mal zalubu v podobnych veciach. Banskobystricania nic?


Ja by som isiel...Som zo ZV ale podla mna neni problem...Sak raz budeme jedno mesto mozno


----------



## Bunk Moreland

luxor9 said:


> Ja by som isiel...Som zo ZV ale podla mna neni problem...Sak raz budeme jedno mesto mozno


super  este vybrat daky objekt


----------



## peto

RastaG so Zhulom som bol Stein omrknut aj ja  Ale mam jedneho kamosa ma odtial aj foto bol tam s bandou jak vravel asi 5 krat po 5 hodin a nic ten straznik je tam iba na okrasu aby sa tam bali ist hopaci a nesprejovali to tam  A to on tam predvadzal onaquejsie veci liepali sa po strechach vykopavali dvere... Stein je podla neho asi najzachovalejsia budova (objekt) v BA ma to zevraj 5 poschodove podzemie s bunkrom  No tak kazdopadne ked sa pojde tak to sem treba napisat


----------



## peto

MordarGrunn said:


> dnes sme boli s kamosom pri nemicnici zochova a bezrucova.. zial neuspech.. vsetko zadebnene, zamknute, pozvarane. na zochovej dost vela okien opravili, vsade su mreze a vsetko pozamikane.. bezrucka podobne.. nevie niekto poradit ako sa tam intelignetne (nenasilne) dostat... na bezrucku to vraj slo nejak zozadu.. 3x sme to cele obehli, kazdy jeden vchod sme skusali, ale vsetko zavrete. dokonca zo strany od modreho kostolika svietilo svetlo pri jednom zo vstupov, vnutry za hlavnymi dverami.. zeby tam niekto bol? strazia to sbskari? a co zochova? tam sme nasli jeden vchod, kde bola retaz len uviazana, nie zamknuta zamkom, ale dvere za mrezami boli zatvorene asi nejak zvnutra lebo sa nedali otvorit, a ocividne sa ich uz niekto snazil otvorit.. hlavne vstupne dvere tiez odomknute ale na schodisku spravili daku drevenu konstrukciu.. a skoro vsetky okna uz su opravene.. kamos to tam bol minule len omrknut a vela ich bolo rozbitych.. takze behom jednoho tyzdna to opravili.. tak isto sme si vsimli ze zozadu nemocnice niekto akurat dosiel autom ked sme tam hladali vchod.. robi sa tam nieco?
> ked sme neuspeli tu, tak sme sli aspon k euroveii, tie dve stare budovy, co tam su sme pofotili, potom sme sli do tej nedostavanej skoly pri pristave, skocili sme aj do toho velkeho krytu CO pri novohradskej a nakoniec na devinsku kobilu a tam sme pochodili raketovu zakladnu, to bol paradny objekt.
> ale fakt by sme sa radi pozreli do tych nemocnic.. nevie niekto?


povies mi prosim ta de je tam ten CO kryt trochu presnejsie isiel by som sa tam kuknut


----------



## jawelin

peto a ostatni zainteresovani - aj podla mna sa uz nejak dohodnime..nie ze kazdy si tu chodi individualne  ja mam buduci tyzden 2 skusky, ale potom od piatku mam volno (aj dalsi tyzden cely). hmm?


----------



## peto

no mne zase od 11-teho koncia prazdniny   Najradsej by som isiel ked by sa dalo sobotu 16. Hlavne piste dohodneme sa uz nejako


----------



## RastaG

Mne sobota 16 vyhovuje snad uz nebude sneh bo ten mi pri urbanovani relativne vadi ale tak kaslat na to moze byt sobota 16 este nech sa vyjadri k tomu Zhulo a mozme ist...:banana:


----------



## RastaG

inac davnejsie som spominal dve opustene budovy pri hlavnej stanici so zhulom a jednym kamosom sme uz v jednej boli iba na dvore bo pri hladani vchodu konkretne vykopavani dvoru na nas vybehol SBSkar s krikom ze co tam robime (a ja ze pozerame sa) teraz uz dost dlha doba presla tak pojdeme asi aj na tu druhu budovu pozret kto sa chce pridat moze ale je to este v nedohladno kedy presne sa pojde takze len tak orientacne zistujem zaujem...


----------



## zhulo

Sobota 16. vyhovuje


----------



## MordarGrunn

tu je ten kryt CO.. je to medzi garazami oproti rodinnemu domu, vstup je tam oproti tomu rodinnemu domu, taka medzera medzi dvoma garazami, treba sa vyskriabat hore malym kopcokom a si tam.. len.. chyba tam rebrik ktorym sa malo dat dostat dole, takze vela tam toho nie je vidno.. urcite si to nedavaj ako primarny ciel UE.. ked budes niekde pri tom nieco urbanovat tak si tam mozes odskocit.. to je tak na 10 minut kukania a zasnutia nad obrovskostou tej betonovej stavby.

inac, *RastaG* prosimta mohol by si mi presnejsie (mozno najlepsie obr. z google maps) ukazat kade najlepsie vstupovat na zochovu a do steinu, chystame sa tam niekedy tento tyzden a naposledy co sme boli na zochovej tak vsetko zabednene, dnes som bol autom omrknut stein a len tak za jazdy som videl ze okolo toho internatu (myslim ze to je internat) by sa dalo vojst, ale neviem kade presne. chystame sa cez vikend a nechceme zas narazit na to ze to bude zabednene.. diki


----------



## peto

Phill said:


> Bezručku nikto nestráži. Tie nálepky "strážený objekt" sú tam len preto aby si konkurenční výpalníci dali pohov. Tie svetlá som si tam všimol aj ja. Býva tam jedna rómska rodina. Minule som sa tam bol kuknúť, keď som tam pri hlavných vchodových dverách zazrel jednu ženskú s kočíkom, hneď chytila ten kočík na plecia a rozutekala sa do miestnosti pri hl. vchode. Tam všetci nalepení na skle čumele na mňa a ja na nich, tak som odišiel. Inak je pravda, že je to pozamykané. Je dosť možné, že keď sa tam títo "pacienti" dostali, tak našli kúče a všetko pozamykal. Inak sú tam v zemi nejaké tunely, možno vedú dovnútra, len som to neskúšal.


To je blbost ja som tam dnes bol a zazvonil na zvoncek na hlavnom vchode. Vysiel od tial jeden SBSkar. Trochu sme prehodili rec a zaver bol ze on tam nechce pustat nikoho lebo "je to ut rozdrbane co to tu chatra ja si to nebudem brat na zotpovednost" on je tam asi iba v tej casti nemocnice takze ked sa nejako dostane niekdo do tej porodnice tak tam by mal byt pokoj.


MordarGrunn -> Dakujem  A do Steinu by sa malo dat ist tak ze preskocis ten plot a tam najdes nejaku dieru v stene co ta dostane do podzemnia. Vela stastia


----------



## RastaG

Tu máš presný popis vchodov čo som našiel alebo vytvoril (večšinu vytvoril) mnoho z nich je dnes nejak vyradených (zamknute/zabednene) ale dva sú stále priechodné az tam pojdete ozvi sa mi na ICQ 321091367 pojdem svami spravim vam exkurziu


----------



## lukaas

kks ludia no ja som sa iba raz vlupal do nejakeho domu na kolibe  ale inak sa mi tieto plany celkom pacia  trochu adrenalin


----------



## luxor9

Koro said:


> super  este vybrat daky objekt


No mohli by sme nieco...Tu v ZV by sa nieco naslo,urcite aj v BB


----------



## SureThing_II

RastaG: heh, vysoke riziko zaspinenia.. to vadi?  ok, kedy?


----------



## jawelin

jeeezis.. tak ja nakoniec tu sobotu asi nebudem moct ist. prisla mi do toho jedna akcia s bunkrami a jaskynou v ba.. jedine keby ste isli navecer alebo az nedelu.. ale zas pochybujem ze by sa to kvoli mne menilo  no pre istotu, ak pojdete, tak pls nejaky kontakt by bodol..


----------



## RastaG

napokon sa to asi bude musiet presunut lebo zhulo je chory a ja bohuzial musim dnes vybavit spustu veci
SureThing_II: no to je vchod kadial som tam liezol prvne je to byvala uholna sachta ked som tam siel prvykrat podnou bolo kvalitne uhlie


----------



## zhulo

No ja som už dnes teoreticky mohol ísť, ale vidím že viacerím to na dnes nevyšlo.


----------



## peto

Ahojte nepojdete niekdo nekedy do Steinu? Ale nemoze byt sneh nech nenechame odkaz pre sbs


----------



## jawelin

ja planujem ist s kamosom v stredu do steinu skusit, tak podme viaceri, hmm? peto alebo dobre by bolo aj kto tam uz bol..kto sa prida?


----------



## wuane

Zdravim.Do tohto thread casto nechodim,UE sa nevenujem,ale teraz som si pozrel a ma napadlo ze u nas v Modre sme raz nasli nieco ako vstup do nejakeho bunkra,na odlahlom mieste,daleko od mesta.Boli to take tie vyklapacie tazke dvere ako do pivnic.Neviem ci by mal niekto pivnicu tak daleko ,podla mna dost neprakticke.V kazdom pripade bolo to v hroznom nizkom poraste doslova dzungla,ale ako decka sme sa tam nejak dostali no tie dvere sme nevedeli otvorit.Ked som sa tam bol pozriet asi pred rokom uz som to nevedel v tom lesiku najst.
bolo to niekde v lesiku napravo od toho jazera.Ak by ste niekto mali cas a chut,ale za uspech nerucim,ani zazraky neslubujem,mozno to je len fakt opustena pivnica,no bola zatvorena a asi malo ludi ak vobec niekto o tom vie :
http://maps.google.sk/maps?f=q&sour...2735,17.333331&spn=0.001972,0.004823&t=h&z=18


----------



## zhulo

jawelin: Povedz čas a miesto stretnutia a pošli nejaký kontakt cez PM. Ja, Peťo aj RastaG by sme išli tiež..


----------



## peto

Stein people: co takto v Sobotu 30.1. mam cas or rana max do 14:00 ako ste na tom?


----------



## jawelin

ja tu sobotu rano nemozem, jedine ak neskor poobede co ale nemoze peto  preto som chcela ist teraz. kontakt ma zhulo..


----------



## jawelin

dakujem zucastnenym za vcerajsiu dobrodruznu nocnu exploration


----------



## Phill

jawelin said:


> dakujem zucastnenym za vcerajsiu dobrodruznu nocnu exploration


ste boli v Steine? Ako ste sa tam dostali? Pýtam sa z čírej zvedavosti. 

P.S. Dostali ste sa aj do budovy s kupolou, resp. navrch?


----------



## zhulo

Phill said:


> ste boli v Steine? Ako ste sa tam dostali? Pýtam sa z čírej zvedavosti.
> 
> P.S. Dostali ste sa aj do budovy s kupolou, resp. navrch?


Preliezli sme múr jak sa ide od toho ihriska pod internátom. Úplne na pravej časti je za múrom strom, po ktorom sa dalo zliezť potom dole. Tam bola potom taká diera ktorou sa dalo vojsť dovnútra. Naspäť to bolo jednoduchšie keďže tam vo dvore ležal rebrík... Nestihli sme to ale preskúmať celé, pretože je to veľmi velká oblasť a bolo už dosť neskoro a zima. Plánujeme ešte druhé kolo a prezrieť ostatné časti vrátane tej kupoly.


----------



## jawelin

Phill said:


> ste boli v Steine? Ako ste sa tam dostali? Pýtam sa z čírej zvedavosti.
> 
> P.S. Dostali ste sa aj do budovy s kupolou, resp. navrch?


ved pod s nami nabuduce..


----------



## peto

No pital som sa kamarata co to cele pochodil a povedal mi ako sa dostat do podzemia a vlastne aj do dalsich budou s tej 1. vedla internatov. Takze ked pojde niekdo tak ma zoberte a ukazem vam cestu.


----------



## jawelin

peto said:


> No pital som sa kamarata co to cele pochodil a povedal mi ako sa dostat do podzemia a vlastne aj do dalsich budou s tej 1. vedla internatov. Takze ked pojde niekdo tak ma zoberte a ukazem vam cestu.


peto, kedze vies cestu, tak to skor ty by si mal zobrat nas  aspon uz vies ako je to s tymi ocelovymi dverami? ci sa nimi ide do podzemia alebo nie..


----------



## peto

Tie dvere neviem kam idu mozno je tam nieco dalsie podzemne ale nvm tam nebol ani ten moj kamos. Do podzemia sa ide s tej budovy medzi tou vyhorenou a tou s tou kupolou. 

Potom ma napadlo ze ten SBS strazi iba ten chem. labak teda ta budova kde ma vratnicu a lusti tam sudoku. V tej budove je komplet nevystahovana vybava naozaj namakaneho labaku (kamos tam bol a ukazal mi foto). Ostatne budovy nemaju nic take extra cenne alebo ked aj tak to je tazke a velke nema tam co strazit teda ked tam pojdeme nabuduce tak sa nemusime bat nicoho pretoze podla mojho odhadu sa naozaj strazi iba ten chem. labak. Vyslapana cesta po dvore v snehu bola asi od maciek pretoze bola moc uzka a klukata nas SBS by musel byt zliaty a chodit ako modelka aby to tam hentak vychodil. 

Taktiez ludia co tam pojdu bezomna davajte si pozor na kable a ine el. veci pretoze v budove co je vedla toho senku Stein na konci blumentalskej je v nej zapnuty trafak takze v nej a v tej kde je straznik SU KABLE POD PRUDOM!!!


----------



## RastaG

:banana::banana::banana:mali by sme dat dalsie kolo stein exploration Peto Zhulo a Jawelin dohodnime sa na termine... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jawelin

mne vyhovuje celkom na tu 18tu ako minule. pondelok, utorok, streda..?


----------



## peto

18ta je v pohode pre mna najlepsie v utorok


----------



## RastaG

mne je idealne v pondelok ale moze byt ten utorok o 18 prisposobim sa vecsine 

inak jawelin bol som obzriet tu budovu co si mi spominala teda dufam ze je to ona vcerajskom som ju zacal sledovat na aktivitu domacich (zatial negativna) dnes idem vecer obzret dvor pripadne vstupy interier vyzera nevypratany povodny... kusok vyzsie som objavil o dost mensi objekt ktory sa tiez javi ako opusteny ten si dam za ciel ale neskor...


----------



## zhulo

Ja mám v utorok gitaru, nemôžem ! hno:hno:hno:


----------



## jawelin

tak v stredu moze kazdy? rasta, len tak dalej, pak pokecame


----------



## RastaG

mam jednu dobru a jednu zlu spravu
dobra: streda mi vyhovuje od 15 do vecera kedykolvek
zla: jawelin ta budova... bol som tam dnes so zhulom vo dvore a cez zadne dvere na nas blikal alarm


----------



## jawelin

ja mozem tiez kedykolvek, tak ostatni hlaste sa nech sa uz dohodneme


----------



## RastaG

vypada to tak ze asi zajtra o 17:00 na zochovej ja a filip sme uz dohodnuty zajtra sa filip dohodne s petom takze zatial ta 17:00 plati


----------



## RastaG

Epic Fail: Dnesny vylet do Steinu Ja Zhulo Peto a Jawelin. Bud nas niekto bonzol alebo bola preventivna kontrola policiou. Skoro okamzite po vstupe do budovy nas vystrasila baterka z dvora ktora na nas volala aby sme vysli von no my ne radsej zdrhame vonku si nas hned za plotom odchytila policia s SBSkou zo steinu a zavoali majitela nasttastie len kontorla obcianskych preukazov pokarhanie a majitel ktory sa rozhodol nam len vyhubovat a nepodal na nas trestne oznamenie. Napokon sme obisli celkom dobre ale vykakany sme boli riadne vzhladom na to co vsetko sme mohli schytat.


----------



## Qwert

RastaG said:


> vypada to tak ze asi zajtra o 17:00 na zochovej ja a filip sme uz dohodnuty zajtra sa filip dohodne s petom takze zatial ta 17:00 plati





RastaG said:


> Epic Fail: Dnesny vylet do Steinu Ja Zhulo Peto a Jawelin. Bud nas niekto bonzol alebo bola preventivna kontrola policiou. Skoro okamzite po vstupe do budovy nas vystrasila baterka z dvora ktora na nas volala aby sme vysli von no my ne radsej zdrhame vonku si nas hned za plotom odchytila policia s SBSkou zo steinu a zavoali majitela nasttastie len kontorla obcianskych preukazov pokarhanie a majitel ktory sa rozhodol nam len vyhubovat a nepodal na nas trestne oznamenie. Napokon sme obisli celkom dobre ale vykakany sme boli riadne vzhladom na to co vsetko sme mohli schytat.


Že by to tu čítal majiteľ?


----------



## RastaG

Qwert said:


> Že by to tu čítal majiteľ?


Nevideli sme sa tam dnes?? niesi to ty ten majitel??


----------



## Qwert

RastaG said:


> Nevideli sme sa tam dnes?? niesi to ty ten majitel??


Keby som bol, tak by som vás tam pustil, teda na vašu zodpovednosť samozrejme.


----------



## RastaG

Qwert said:


> Keby som bol, tak by som vás tam pustil, teda na vašu zodpovednosť samozrejme.


Myslim ze ktokolvek z tohoto threadu by kohokolvek odtialto pustil dnu


----------



## jawelin

RastaG said:


> Epic Fail: Dnesny vylet do Steinu Ja Zhulo Peto a Jawelin. Bud nas niekto bonzol alebo bola preventivna kontrola policiou. Skoro okamzite po vstupe do budovy nas vystrasila baterka z dvora ktora na nas volala aby sme vysli von no my ne radsej zdrhame vonku si nas hned za plotom odchytila policia s SBSkou zo steinu a zavoali majitela nasttastie len kontorla obcianskych preukazov pokarhanie a majitel ktory sa rozhodol nam len vyhubovat a nepodal na nas trestne oznamenie. Napokon sme obisli celkom dobre ale vykakany sme boli riadne vzhladom na to co vsetko sme mohli schytat.


no ved koho by nevystrasila baterka z dvora, ktora na nas volala


----------



## jawelin

ale vazne.. musim sa tu priznat a verejne chalanom ospravedlnit, lebo v tom steine som v tej tme na nieco stupila a tym spravila dost rachot a uz o chvilu na to tam fizel svietil baterkou. prepacte!! ach jo, tie zeny :/ a este dakujem, ze ste boli taki napomocni..


----------



## RastaG

jawelin vravim ti to este raz to nebola tvoja chyba v takej tme sa do ttoho podarilo aj mne zakopnut ked sme odtial utekali skor by sme ti mali za to podakovat lebo nebyt hluku nezasvieti a nezakrici na nas cize pravdepodobne by sme ho stretli niekde kde by sme mu uz vobec neusli tzn. nacapal by nas priamo v budove a myslim ze to by bola ta horsia varianta takto by sme aspon zdrhli teda za predpokladu ze by hned vonku za plotom neboli uz policajne auta... kazdopadne mas aspon zauimavu a poucnu historku pre vnucata na dlhe zimne vecere  :banana:


----------



## jawelin

hehe..zlaty. no jo, aspon mame o com rozpravat (a nielen vnucatam - uz aj teraz ) tak kedy si ideme vypytat povolenie od majitela?


----------



## eminencia

^^Mal by som vás 3 otázky,

1 Prečo ste išli do Steinu v noci?
2 Ako ste doňho vnikli
3 Ktorým východom ste utekali/neoverili či je strážený?


----------



## peto

eminencia: na prvu ti asi ja neodpoviem  na druhu: preskocis plot tam kde ten skolsky dvor alebo co. najlepsie na rohu kde je taky papek (strom) po ktorom mozes z plota zliest dnu. A na tretiu, no kade sme tam vosli  / iny tam asi ani nieje a asi to uz zapratali. Ale moc by som tam uz nesiel tade aj ked by to bolo priechodne pretoze je to na dohlad asi z kazdeho domu a babky sa rady hraju na Columba...


----------



## zhulo

eminencia:
1. Vedeli sme, že objekt je strážený.
2. Išli sme tam v noci práve kvôli tomu, aby sme minimalizovali možnosť odhalenia.
3. Dostať sa tam dá prelezením plotu od ihrisa, z druhej strany budovy je diera ktorou sa dá vojsť. Myslím že jak sme tam vchádzali, musel na nás ešte vtedy niekto zavolať zelených, pretože sme tam boli veľmi krátko a už na nás svietili baterkami.
4. Neradil by som tam teraz fakt nikomu liezť, pretože teraz si na to budú dávať väčší pozor, a ak tam niekoho chytia, tak skončí už naozaj zle...


----------



## peto

^^ no aj tak sa to da povedat  ^^


----------



## Phill

jawelin said:


> ved pod s nami nabuduce..


ešteže som nešiel  ja viem, si ma chcel dostať do basy


----------



## Tuuza

Zdar exploreri, neviete nieco blizsie o Istrocheme v Bratislave? Pocul som ze to je opustene a od cesty to taq vyzera, ale este som tam nebol pozret.


----------



## peto

inac len tak btw evie niekto co sa deje v bezrucovej uz asi 10 dni tam je tam technika akoby sa tam nieco natacalo ??? :-o


----------



## eminencia

Tuuza said:


> Zdar exploreri, neviete nieco blizsie o Istrocheme v Bratislave? Pocul som ze to je opustene a od cesty to taq vyzera, ale este som tam nebol pozret.


Istrochem je opustený, aj keď nie úplne celý areál, ale veľká väčšina. Je už dosť vykradnutý a potulujú sa tam občas aj SBS-kári. Za návštevu však jednoznačne stojí.

Aby som ťa navnadil...

Photostream z Istrochemu (nie môj )


----------



## peto

Bohuzial ta cast odkial je to foto je kompletne zamurovana zo strany kade by sa tam mozno dalo dostat nepozorovane. Uz sme to skusali a chnapli nas  Ale ked sa aj tak chces ist kuknut tak premavaju sa tam SBS na aute po pozemku. Moj odhad je ze si treba pockat za plotom lez sa tam pojdu kuknut potom mate cas asi 15 min na vniknutie asi tolko sme tam boli les nas tam nacapali  Ale my sme necakali proste sme tam vbehli ako hovada a prechadzali sa ako v parku...aj to tak dopadlo... takze najlepsie si pockat za plotom a zistit si cas kolko im trva obhliatka alebo v akom case tam chodia alebo ja neviem sa k kukas telku tak uz ta nieco napadne  Alebo nejako v noci ale ked nebude mesiac ale to uz neviem ako  Vela stastia


----------



## Tuuza

Fuuha, toto vyzera na pokrocilejsi level uz. Mno zatial som preliezol len par budov, takuto akcnu si asi nehcam trocha na neskor.


----------



## pepohla

Koro said:


> Zavidim vam, skoda ze ja nemam nikoho kto by mal zalubu v podobnych veciach. Banskobystricania nic?


ale veruze aj bystricania ano  staci sa ozvat niekedy a mozeme sa do niecoho v bb pustit


----------



## SureThing_II

parada :cheers:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

^^ Super fotoset. Ma to tu spravnu atmosferu.


----------



## azakim

Dakujem pekne!

Nasiel by sa tu niekto, najlepsie z BA, kto by sa ku nam pridal pri exploracii istrochemu? chcel by som tam zavitat niekedy v blizkej buducnosti a rozmyslal som ze by sa nam hodil daky domaci, najlepsie clovek co tam uz bol... nieco ako sprievodca  Ja totiz neviem ani kade tam  Popripade mi staci aj dake strucnejsie info kade sa tam da dostat, na co si treba davat pozor ci je to strazene prip oplotene atd... dakujem


----------



## CJone

Ja sa pridám ale treba niekoho kto pozná BA lebo ja nepoznám :nuts:


----------



## jawelin

ja by som sa tiez pridala.. peto tam bol - petooo, kde si?


----------



## SureThing_II

no? tu som


----------



## jawelin




----------



## Kerberus

*Bývalá pekáreň/cukráreň DUBRAVANKA*

Ospravedlnujem sa za horšiu kvalitu niektorých fotiek.


----------



## Phill

fúha, to ale vyzerá

keď som ešte pred niečo viac ako 5 rokmi hral futbal za ŠKP, tak som tam chodil na zákusky. Mal som zadarmo, keďže vo VIP na štadióne robil otec, ktorý ich dovážal na štadión a s tými zákuskorobičmi sme mali dobré vzťahy a to množstvo, čo som pojedol gratis bolo pre nich zanedbateľné :cheers:


----------



## kapibara

Phill said:


> a to množstvo, čo som pojedol :cheers:


vobec to na tebe nevidno.


----------



## vnately

*ISTROCHEM set I - VEŽA*

V areáli je veľa čo pozerať. Ja som mal obmedzený čas, najviac ma zaujímala veža a jej bezprostredné okolie.





























vnútrajšok trocha pripomína stredovekú stavbu 



























bezpečne sa dá ísť iba na 3. poschodie, vyššie už idú iba takéto rozlámané schody


----------



## vnately

*ISTROCHEM set II*


----------



## vnately

*ISTROCHEM set III*


----------



## Phill

super fotos vnately :cheers:

normálka sa mi to takto páči viac akoby to bolo zrekonštruované, tak dúfam, že to bude chátrať aj naďalej :cheers: apokalypsa



kapibara said:


> vobec to na tebe nevidno.


tak zas toľko toho nebolo :lol:


----------



## NuSo

Nádhera.Silne mi to pripomína východný blok a konkrétne Chernobyl. Takéto miesta majú strašne silný náboj. By sa tam ale hral Airsoft .


----------



## peto

Teda fakt parada uz sa tam niekedy musim zajst kuknut aj ja  Kdo sa prida?  Uz by ma len zaujimalo by ma ze co to je za zelenu sr***u v tom bazene alebo co to je. Nejake potkanie zvratky alebo nieco toxicke v com ked sa vykupes dostanes super schopnosti


----------



## vnately

peto said:


> Teda fakt parada uz sa tam niekedy musim zajst kuknut aj ja  Kdo sa prida?  Uz by ma len zaujimalo by ma ze co to je za zelenu sr***u v tom bazene alebo co to je. Nejake potkanie zvratky alebo nieco toxicke v com ked sa vykupes dostanes super schopnosti


no to zlozenie som blizsie neskumal, hoci aj mna hned napadol Toxic Avenger


----------



## azakim

pekne fotky vnately, uz sa neviem dockat ked tam budem a ta posledna foto ahahaha je riadna... noo ja sa pridam rad, uz mi aj pisal Peto, takze zatial sme asi traja ak sa nemylim


----------



## peto

Myslim ze ked sa pojde tak sa z radostou pridaju este Rastag, Jawelin a Zhulo. 
A nebolo by od veci navrhnut kedy by sa dalo tak napiste vsetci co chcete!!! 
A Vnately, ta posledna fotka to je uz moc na mna teras aby som sa tam bal ist ze tam na mna nejaky zombik vyskoci s poza rohu 

PS pre menovanych v prvej vete: Dufam ze sa nemylim


----------



## jawelin

helou, ohladne mna sa nemylis  len mozno cim viac ludi, tym napadnejsie..ale ja s tym problem nemam


----------



## The_Devil

Rozmnožili sa tam zvieratá, začína to pripomínať Černobyľ. Ale stále sa čudujem, že môžu žiť v tej špine a olejoch a ktovie čo všetko je vyliate v tej vode.


----------



## fresco

uzasne taketo miesto  bude to aj tym ze tam nechodi moc ludi normalne mi bude luto ked to budu v buducnosti revitalizovat


----------



## peto

Teda Vnately fakt ta obdivujem do Istrochemu chodis na prechadzky a vzdy odtial doneses dobre foto  Mal by si spravyt nejaku cestovatelsku brozuru kde su vsetky budovy v objekte a napisat ktore su opustene, zaujimave a nejake foto s kazdej


----------



## zhulo

Zvláštne, že tam nikde nie sú nasťahovaní homeless. Buď im to tam nevonia, alebo tam chodia kontrolovať. Vnately ty si tam nemal problémy s ochrankou?


----------



## dwdwone

Are there any pictures of the metro tunnels they started to dig back in the 70s?


----------



## peto

Well, i think that there were no tunnels at all only stations but all of them that i known about are history now


----------



## Strummer

dwdwone said:


> Are there any pictures of the metro tunnels they started to dig back in the 70s?


you can try to dig through this thread, there is a lot of photos in there, but buried in 64 pages of discussion :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521983

and this thread has all the information about the planned projects in the 70s and 80s:

http://www.metroweb.cz/diskuze/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=163


----------



## vnately

*Bratislava Port / Bratislavský prístav set I*

Kedze tento thread akosi zivori, davam aspon taky softovejsi "exploration" - prechadzka po bratislavskom pristave:

moja trasa:


----------



## vnately

*Bratislava Port / Bratislavský prístav set II*






























































*VIAC FOTOS TU.*


----------



## The_Devil

Skvelé fotky. Hlavne tie obrnené transportéry.


----------



## vnately

The_Devil said:


> Skvelé fotky. Hlavne tie obrnené transportéry.


diky 

pre fajnsmekrov este davam tankobuldozer (?) a delo. TU je to fotene z mosta (iny den).


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pozostatok meciarizmu v Detve - budova okresneho uradu.


----------



## Duci905

V prešove máme tiež veľa opustených budov, napr. staré kasárne, za nemocnicou stará 3 poschodová budova ktorej funkciu sa mi nepodarilo zistiť, od železničnej stanice smerom na Košice je vela budov, hangárov atď. , starý Solivar = tehlová budova pri žel. stanici, veľká nedokončená zubná ambulancia na sídlisku 3. . Bol som tam fotiť už viackrát ale kedže na 80% tých vymenovaných miest vás nesmú nachytať tak tu fotky radšej nedávam, ak by niekto mal záujem pošlem na email.


----------



## vnately

Duci905 said:


> V prešove máme tiež veľa opustených budov, napr. staré kasárne, za nemocnicou stará 3 poschodová budova ktorej funkciu sa mi nepodarilo zistiť, od železničnej stanice smerom na Košice je vela budov, hangárov atď. , starý Solivar = tehlová budova pri žel. stanici, veľká nedokončená zubná ambulancia na sídlisku 3. . Bol som tam fotiť už viackrát ale kedže na 80% tých vymenovaných miest vás nesmú nachytať tak tu fotky radšej nedávam, ak by niekto mal záujem pošlem na email.


Duci905, je jasne, ze urban exploration je mnohokrat o skumani bezne nepristupnych objektov - v tom spociva to caro. Nerozumiem tvojej obave uverejnit tu tie fotky - podla nicku sa sotva niekto identifikuje a fotky, na ktorych si aj ty tu skratka nedavaj alebo sa nejako rozstvorcekuj...


----------



## Duci905

njn este dnes ich tu hodim vsetko je fotene zrkadlovkou a je toho dost skusim neco vybrat


----------



## vnately

*Františkánske nám. 8 (bývalá Devín banka)*

Bol som sa pozriet na tejto vystavke. 
Pri tej prilezitosti som vybehol aj do "nepristupnych" priestorov, prinasam zopar fotos. Musim vsak povedat, ze to nebolo velmi zaujimave...

*Viac fotiek najdete* *TU*. 














































Pohlady do dvora zo stresneho okna:


----------



## The_Devil

Nedávno sme sa boli pozrieť na budovu bývalej detskej nemocnice na Moyzesovej ulici v Košiciach. Je opustená už 7 rokov.

   

   

   

Viac fotiek na webe: http://www.urbex.6f.sk/nemocnica-moyzesova/


----------



## vnately

The_Devil said:


> Viac fotiek na webe: http://www.urbex.6f.sk/nemocnica-moyzesova/


Pekne! Najviac sa mi pacia tie panoramaticke fotky, aj podkrovie je zaujimave!


----------



## vnately

*Novostavba Rajska*




























































































*VIAC FOTOS TU.*


----------



## marish

vnately aby som sa zacal na noc zamykat, nech mi to doma nezurbanexplorerujes. lebo pozeram, ze ak nie su psi vypustene, tak teba nic nezastavi. 

fajny update. kay:


----------



## potkanX

zoznam letisk - je ich hodne, najma na juznom a vychodnom slovensku. bezne je to tusim 800m betonova draha niekde v poli s dvoma otocmi na koncoch, dimenzovane pre praskovacie stroje. okolo bratislavy ich je dost.
http://jozinko.szm.sk/Web/letiskasr.htm


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

peto said:


> Ahojte nieje nahodou v okoli BA nejake opustene, nepouzivane letisko lebo s kamosom chceme vyskusat jeho nove auto  Pocul som o niecom takom niekde kusok od Piestanov ale pozeral som na google earth a nasiel som iba funkcne Piestanske letisko. Potom je jedno SS-acke v Rakusku asi 65 km cestou v Strasshofe ale tam sa neda is viac ako 80 lebo je to uz v zlom stave. Ale je tam par objektov na pozretie  Viem ze to nieje urbex ale napadlo ma ze tu niekdo bude nieco poznat. Poradte prosim


Opustene letisko je hned kusok za Nitrou (na kopci nad Malantou) asi 100-200 metrov od novostavby R1. Ale je to tiez len betonova draha nejakych 800m + sklad chemickych latok, kde isty cas bol paintbal a potom to vyhorelo.


----------



## The_Devil

Boli sme sa pozrieť na Starú mestskú plaváreň v Košiciach. Zopár fotiek:










































































Viac fotiek nájdete tu: http://www.urbex.6f.sk/stara-mestska-plavaren/


----------



## eMKejx

obrovska hamba Kosic, co som tam studoval na VS tak ked som vzdy peso od Bozenky slapal az na vlakovu uf... nechapem preco to nik neriesil... tolke roky schatrane a nicene... hned vedla su tusim funkcne kurty vsak?


----------



## kojsty

ach vyzera to uplne perfektne, velka velka skoda.....


----------



## The_Devil

Kurty tam sú, ale či sú funkčné, neviem. Je tam podstatne viac ihrísk, niektorá patria mestskej plavárne, niektoré ležia ladom.


----------



## peto

potkanX a Michal.B.Kovac DAKUJEM


----------



## reddevil

*stara plavaren...*

neviem, ci sa da tato plavaren zachranit, kedze tam je problem s bazenom a statikou budovy... zrejme je to dosledok davneho zapustenia mlynskeho nahonu do podzemneho potrubia, co narusilo spodne vody, zmenu podlozia a vznikli spominane problemy s plavarnou...

na opravu nie su peniaze a navyse tesne za plavarnou je "kontroverzna" stavba kde maju byvanie paska (smer), mach (podnikatel blizky smeru), murko (byv. hlavny architekt mesta), siroky ohno, koban a pacak (firma kopa, ktora v ke projektuje monopolne takmer vsetko, koban je aj dekan fakulty umeni)...


----------



## KT8 D5

The_Devil said:


> Boli sme sa pozrieť na Starú mestskú plaváreň v Košiciach. Zopár fotiek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viac fotiek nájdete tu: http://www.urbex.6f.sk/stara-mestska-plavaren/


Tu pracovala moja babka v kaderníctve.Inak ako ste sa tam dostali?


----------



## veteran

reddevil said:


> zrejme je to dosledok davneho zapustenia mlynskeho nahonu do podzemneho potrubia, co narusilo spodne vody, zmenu podlozia a vznikli spominane problemy s plavarnou...


Správne. Najhoršie na tom je, že tá plaváreň fungovala ani nie 20 rokov. A pritom celkom vydarené architektonické dielo pána arch. Greča.



reddevil said:


> na opravu nie su peniaze


Má tam vraj byť nejaká kunsthalle, čo sa mi veľmi nepáči. Budova bola postavená ako plaváreň, tak by aj ako plaváreň mala naďalej slúžiť. 

Inak, sranda je, že v októbri 1938 bola vyhlásená súťaž na nejakú administratívnu budovu na pozemku, kde táto plaváreň stojí. Nebyť 2. novembra 1938, tak by sme nemali problémy so schátranou plavárňou


----------



## reddevil

veteran said:


> Má tam vraj byť nejaká kunsthalle


len aby to nebol dalsi o*eb, ako s tou multifunkciou nedaleko, co bol len zakryvaci manever na luxusne byvanie pre tych podvodnikov... lebo lahko moze byt, ze kunsthalle=sukromny klub, urceny na zabavky rozneho druhu pre vedlabyvajucich...

ja by som bol za nejaky pekny wellness pre siroku verejnost, kam by sa chodilo v zime, ked je vedlajsia mestska plavaren zatvorena...


----------



## vnately

*RURAL EXPLORATION *






































viac TU


----------



## RastaG

:uh: :uh: wow vnately to kde je?? vypada to super tie fotky kay:


----------



## JankoKE

Vau, tak to je šupa, aj so zariadením to dáva hneď iný rozmer, riadne zabudnutý baráčik.


----------



## eMKejx

brutalne foto  emigrovali a viac sa uz nevratili...


----------



## Majkyboy

ľudia nemá tu niekto zdokumentované nedostavané paneláky v Michalovciach? Zdá sa mi že tam som videl niečo také ked som išiel cez mesto. A ešte rad dávali na Markíze takú blbosť kde známi ľudia boli vojaci a jedna časť bola v dokončených opustených panelákoch či neviete kde to je


----------



## vnately

*opustena novostavba vedla Auspicu*



















































viac TU


----------



## The_Devil

Super. Tam by sa teda hral airsoft. ;-)


----------



## vnately

*Devinska Kobyla (opat)*

Dnes sme sa boli prejst na Kobyle, vybehli sme aj na zakladnu. Bola extremne husta hmla, takze nejake panoramy na BA sa nekonali...

Aspon teda takto:

































































*VIAC*


----------



## vnately

*Ešte pár videí z Kobyly*

Na panoramatické zábery to bol zlý deň.





Zvláštne ľadové útvary v jednej chladnej miestnosti bez okien.





V tej hmle bolo všetko trochu strašidelné...






LOL








(author of photo: ambivalence)


----------



## ceero

Pozorujem ze je tu viacero ludi z Banskej Bystrice, tak by som si dovolil par dotazov, nakolko som uplny zaciatocnik  Co urbex a bb ? Potazmo BB okolie ? Napada ma par objektov ako nedokonceny autobusak, areal byvalej cementarne, radvansky kastiel, opusteny dom nad zeleznicou pod Urpinom atd, ma s nimi niekto nejake skusenosti ? Su v BB a okoli nejake dobre objekty, kam sa da dostat ? Budem rad za kazdu odpoved.


----------



## adamX

Dal by niekto este raz Stein?


----------



## peto

Adam, tam sa uz dostanes asi iba tak ze kupis SBS flasku niecoho doreho  Ale ked by sa nieco take naplanovalo tak sa pridam


----------



## pepohla

ceero said:


> Pozorujem ze je tu viacero ludi z Banskej Bystrice, tak by som si dovolil par dotazov, nakolko som uplny zaciatocnik  Co urbex a bb ? Potazmo BB okolie ? Napada ma par objektov ako nedokonceny autobusak, areal byvalej cementarne, radvansky kastiel, opusteny dom nad zeleznicou pod Urpinom atd, ma s nimi niekto nejake skusenosti ? Su v BB a okoli nejake dobre objekty, kam sa da dostat ? Budem rad za kazdu odpoved.


tak jedine tak autobusova stanica....kastiel casto vykradali a v podstate ho aj dorazili rozni zberaci :-((, teraz tam chodia casto policajti a v dome pod urpinom, je to len torzo ak myslime to iste. cementaren na tahu do brezna je v podstate obsadena malymi firmami a su tam aj sbskari, takze asi tiez tazko. mozes ale ist napriklad do arealu chemiky a.s. ktora je v podstate na krizovatke bb-harmanec-donovaly, len si treba davat pozor. opustena galvanizovna leteckych opravovni v centre pri sudoch, ubytovna pod starou nemocnicou, to je cely opusteny panelak.....miest je dost


----------



## eMKejx

autobusak sa vsak ide riesit este tento rok, je to sice nekonecny pribeh ale aktualne info najdes v bystrickom threade, myslim a verim ze to uz tento rok dokopu dokonca a v najblizsej dobe sa Autobusova stanica v BB zacne riesit aj v reale 

areal byvalej cementarky je uz nie tak opusteny, ked by si don vosiel alebo len z hlavnej cesty na smer Salkova, Slov. Lupca atd... tam sidli vela mensich stavebnych firiem a firiem s podobnym zameranim, to ze padli pred niekolkymi rokmi kominy neznamena ze je to tam opustene.

kastiel v radvani je velka hamba ale nie az taka ako ten spominany autobusak ktory tam svieti a bije viac do oci, aj tak som smutny z toho kastiela lebo je to krasna stavba ktoru teraz vsetci okoloiduci iba "ostievaju"...

dom nad stanicou to je nic, to je takych viacero po slovensku, stym nik nic nespravi, verim ze raz spadne sam... dufam.


----------



## alien

mimo SK ale uplne uchvatne:
http://cestovanie.sme.sk/c/5754965/desat-zaujimavych-miest-kde-uz-ludia-neziju.html


----------



## marish

^^ gunkanjimu mam uz dlho v hladaciku. na sme pisu, ze je tam cestovat zakazane, ale pokial viem, robia sa tam exkurzie v doprovode sprievodcov. samozrejme iba do par bezpecnych oblasti, kedze vsade navokol sa zelezobetonove budovy nahlodane slanym morskym vzduchom rozpadaju.

podla mna sa tu dost inspirovali aj scenaristi filmu inception. 
gunkanjima:









"limbo city" (inception):


----------



## vnately

*softovejsi urbex v pristave*














































VIAC


----------



## hraby

^^ velmi dobre fotos kay: v lete minuleho roka, prave ked boli povodne, som bol v tychto miestach s kamosom co uz zije v BA paru rokov, vyzera to tam tak brutalne industrialne  na moje prekvapenie, nas s tamadial nikto nevyhnal..


----------



## Qwert

Hlavne táto fotka má neskutočnú atmosféru: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9zPwjHiOUvA/TWBbOYcc7gI/AAAAAAAACio/W801cBv5qzo/pri11.jpg


----------



## Strummer

z dnesneho odlovu Domatophobie :cheers:


----------



## marish

vnately said:


> ...
> VIAC


parada! ako z ineho sveta. :cheers:


----------



## vnately

Qwert said:


> Hlavne táto fotka má neskutočnú atmosféru: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9zPwjHiOUvA/TWBbOYcc7gI/AAAAAAAACio/W801cBv5qzo/pri11.jpg





marish said:


> parada! ako z ineho sveta. :cheers:





hraby said:


> ^^ velmi dobre fotos kay: v lete minuleho roka, prave ked boli povodne, som bol v tychto miestach s kamosom co uz zije v BA paru rokov, vyzera to tam tak brutalne industrialne  na moje prekvapenie, nas s tamadial nikto nevyhnal..


Diky za priaznive komenty!

Hraby, fotili ste? Pristav sa mi paci, privitam kazdu dodatocnu fotku....


Este tu mam nieco z pristavu, ale z Rakuska. Tiez soft, ale je to celkom zaujimave:










































VIAC


----------



## hraby

vnately said:


> Diky za priaznive komenty!
> 
> Hraby, fotili ste? Pristav sa mi paci, privitam kazdu dodatocnu fotku....


niet zaco  nie tam sme fotak radsej nevytiahli, kedze som vedel ze som na sukromnom pozemku, a nevedel s kadial niekto vybehne.. skusenost z KE.. v tom mas moju poklonu! jedine z mosta, vtedy dost rozvodneny dunaj.


----------



## KLEPETO

Vnately, tie fotky z Wiedne to je v tých miestach ako je vodné dielo Freidenau? Tam, keď na bicykli vchádzam do mesta od dedinky Mannsworth, tak tam sú také mega sýpky.


----------



## vnately

KLEPETO said:


> Vnately, tie fotky z Wiedne to je v tých miestach ako je vodné dielo Freidenau? Tam, keď na bicykli vchádzam do mesta od dedinky Mannsworth, tak tam sú také mega sýpky.


Hej, je to v tych miestach medzi Mannsworthom a Viednou. Ak ides podla navigacie, daj si Wien a Molostrasse.


----------



## Strummer

tuto


----------



## ceero

pepohla said:


> tak jedine tak autobusova stanica....kastiel casto vykradali a v podstate ho aj dorazili rozni zberaci :-((, teraz tam chodia casto policajti a v dome pod urpinom, je to len torzo ak myslime to iste. cementaren na tahu do brezna je v podstate obsadena malymi firmami a su tam aj sbskari, takze asi tiez tazko. mozes ale ist napriklad do arealu chemiky a.s. ktora je v podstate na krizovatke bb-harmanec-donovaly, len si treba davat pozor. opustena galvanizovna leteckych opravovni v centre pri sudoch, ubytovna pod starou nemocnicou, to je cely opusteny panelak.....miest je dost


Uhm, danke za odpovede. Este jednu otazocku, ako sa da do priestoru stanice dostat ? Je to slusne oplotene, ale to by az taky problem nebol, skor to ze (pokial viem) tam maju psov aj sbskarov.


----------



## jozefst

Bŕŕŕ. Na týchto rôznych miestach už len nakrúcať psychohorory a podobné žánre. Má to na to vhodnú atmosféru prázdnoty.


----------



## jozefst

Dnes vyzeralo bratislavské SNP večer ako na tých fotkách tých rôznych miest duchov, skrátka bez života a vyzerá tak väčšinou. A ževraj centrum mesta. V iných centrách iných miest to však vyzerá určite ináč, nie že len určite, ale naozaj.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Rudne bane za Pezinkom, ale to bych sa musel spytat aby som ti mohol dat presnejsie informacie.


----------



## peto

Uz nemusis zistoval som o tom a to bolo aktualne okolo roku 1779 uz su zavalene


----------



## The_Devil

Lanovka z Bankova na Ťahanovce v Košiciach:

http://www.urbex.6f.sk/lanovka-bankov-tahanovce/


----------



## eMKejx

The_Devil said:


> Lanovka z Bankova na Ťahanovce v Košiciach:
> 
> http://www.urbex.6f.sk/lanovka-bankov-tahanovce/


to su huntiky? z lomu nie? u nas takuto do cementarky uplne zrusili a nikde nenehali aspon stlpy na pamiatku


----------



## hicotech

eMKejx said:


> to su huntiky? z lomu nie? u nas takuto do cementarky uplne zrusili a nikde nenehali aspon stlpy na pamiatku


u nas to stoji cele tak ako to bolo postavene, akurat je to uz hrdzave
ide to z bane nad mestom, skrze pol mesta az do byvalej magnezitky.. vzdusnou ciarou cca 3 km to ma

chcem to nafotit cele pokial to nezmizne tak potom sem hodim fotky


----------



## Kvietok

Posledná fotka tej prezentácie bola o život. Liezť tam hore v zime chce riadnu dávku odvahy, alebo vlastne hlúposti...


----------



## isidor

^^ videl som tam na inych fotkach nejake lana a skoby, tak snad ta hlupost nebola uplne najvacsia...


----------



## hicotech

ono na stlp sa da ist v pohode.. 
momentalne to kamarat trosku zatarasil, lebo kedysi bol z betonovej podpery rebrik na plosinu, na ktoru sa slo cez otvor a odtial potom schody az po vrch.. a on na ten otvor polozil taky plat plechu, ktory sa neda dat zdola prec
ale dobry atlet by tam mozno aj skoci zhora z kopca (to by som ale neriskoval, lebo ked sa mu to nepodari tak dole je roklina)

inac je to relativne dost bezpecne aj v zime, alebo v dazdi.. naopak to vidim tak ze skor sa odlomi schodik, resp zabradlie ako sa clovek smykne a spadne


----------



## Strummer

keby to bolo v Bratislave, tak uz by tam bola keska 5/5 :lol: ale je tam len toto:

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=67ec96dc-e7e0-4d44-8f01-464188866acb


----------



## vnately

The_Devil said:


> http://www.urbex.6f.sk/lanovka-bankov-tahanovce/


velmi zaujimava lokalita so super vyhladmi! paci sa mi to.


----------



## KT8 D5

hicotech said:


> ono na stlp sa da ist v pohode..
> momentalne to kamarat trosku zatarasil, lebo kedysi bol z betonovej podpery rebrik na plosinu, na ktoru sa slo cez otvor a odtial potom schody az po vrch.. a on na ten otvor polozil taky plat plechu, ktory sa neda dat zdola prec
> ale dobry atlet by tam mozno aj skoci zhora z kopca (to by som ale neriskoval, lebo ked sa mu to nepodari tak dole je roklina)
> 
> inac je to relativne dost bezpecne aj v zime, alebo v dazdi.. naopak to vidim tak ze skor sa odlomi schodik, resp zabradlie ako sa clovek smykne a spadne


Sudruh Luberda sa činil :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Zavrel tie dvierka potom nechcel skočiť tak skušal to otvoriť ale nešlo mu to :lol::lol:


----------



## hicotech

aha.. No mne to prezentoval kus ináč


----------



## peto

Nechce niekto z BA ist popozerat matadorku v petrzalke? tak nejak v nedelu bedem mat cas.


----------



## prislusnik

viete niečo niekto o kryte v čermeli v Košicaich ?


----------



## hicotech

prislusnik said:


> viete niečo niekto o kryte v čermeli v Košicaich ?


o co konkretne je zaujem?


----------



## prislusnik

vsetko co len vies


----------



## prislusnik

uvitam kazde info o hocijakom kryte v Košicach a okolí


----------



## marish

^^ ten posledny post vyznel, ako keby si prave riesil otazku byvania.


----------



## Majkyboy

V jednom takom sme boli a zaujíma nás určenie a chceli by sme tie Košické preskúmať bývať zatiaľ máme kde


----------



## prislusnik

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## prislusnik




----------



## vnately

^^
Co to je a kde to je?


----------



## peto

Jaj tak rad by som isiel kuknut kosice. Hlavne tie bane a ten stoziar my v BA tu take extremne nic nemame  Este aj teplaren s kominom zburali. Este ze aspon tu teplaren som stihol kuknut zakial tam este bola vacsina veci  Inac nechce ist neiekto kuknut matadorku v pertzalke?


----------



## prislusnik

Vnately....kryt CO v KE....celkom zachovalý....vie onom málo ludí


----------



## KT8 D5

peto said:


> Jaj tak rad by som isiel kuknut kosice. Hlavne tie bane a ten stoziar my v BA tu take extremne nic nemame  Este aj teplaren s kominom zburali. Este ze aspon tu teplaren som stihol kuknut zakial tam este bola vacsina veci  Inac nechce ist neiekto kuknut matadorku v pertzalke?


Keby si prišiel tak sa ozvi ta môžme povodiť všade.


----------



## prislusnik

a bratu...predbehol si ma...no len sa pripajam ze kludne ti urobime sprivodcov


----------



## The_Devil

Strummer said:


> keby to bolo v Bratislave, tak uz by tam bola keska 5/5 :lol: ale je tam len toto:
> 
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=67ec96dc-e7e0-4d44-8f01-464188866acb


Postačuje ti keška 4,5?
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=0b93c8c9-5f4b-445b-85dc-4d5c4e2486e0


----------



## peto

Dakujem ale tak ako student sa k vam asi tak lahko nedostanem


----------



## vnately

Nie hardcore urbex, skor upriamenie pozornosti na zaujimave miesta: Jarovská bazantnica a stanica petrzalskeho metra .

Ak mate niekto viac fotos z toho metra, tak to sem pls hodte pripadne linknite.


----------



## baleadasena

Zdravim,
uz nejaky cas sledujem toto forum a dostavam sa ku kuzlu UE. 
Minuly tyzden sme sa rozhodli s kamaratkou, ze to nejak okukneme okolo Steinu, ale sluzba nas odbila, ze je objekt v drazbe...da sa tam este nejak dostat cez dvor?

Vdaka za pripadnu odpoved ")


----------



## zhulo

baleadasena said:


> Zdravim,
> uz nejaky cas sledujem toto forum a dostavam sa ku kuzlu UE.
> Minuly tyzden sme sa rozhodli s kamaratkou, ze to nejak okukneme okolo Steinu, ale sluzba nas odbila, ze je objekt v drazbe...da sa tam este nejak dostat cez dvor?
> 
> Vdaka za pripadnu odpoved ")


Da sa preliezt cez mur, vzadu je diera, ale po minulorocnych skusenostiach to neodporucam.


----------



## zhulo

vnately, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tABgLFP8uVQ&feature=related

inak nevedel by si nejak upresniť polohu toho metra, leb ja bývam v petržalke už 12 rokov a netuším kde to môže byť, vyzerá to byť niekde na kraji...


----------



## marish

^^ http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8...4242,17.108991&spn=0.001738,0.003685&t=h&z=19


----------



## zhulo

thnx


----------



## vnately

zhulo said:


> vnately,
> inak nevedel by si nejak upresniť polohu toho metra, leb ja bývam v petržalke už 12 rokov a netuším kde to môže byť, vyzerá to byť niekde na kraji...





marish said:


> ^^ http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8...4242,17.108991&spn=0.001738,0.003685&t=h&z=19


nemam k tomu co dodat. dik marish


----------



## lofofor

*kempelenov vodovod*

zdravim vsetkych tunajsich diskuterov, problematika "urban exploration" ma fascinovala uz davnejsie, ale len par dnami som natrafil na tento skvely thread  v tejto suvislosti som si spomenul aj na jedno zaujimave miesto v BA, hoci sa pravdepodobne svojou povahou uplne nehodi do tejto temy... tak sa rovno ospravedlnujem, ale snad to nebude problem.

pred nejakym casom sa tu objavili fotky pozostatkov schodov, ktore kedysi spajali podhradie s bratislavskych hradom - zhruba v polovici tychto schodov sa nachadza pozostatok tzv. Kempelenovho vodovodu, o ktorom asi tusi len malo ludi... je to v podstate mensia chodba vyhlbena v hradnom vrchu, v ktorej sa kedysi nachadzalo potrubie privadzajuce na hrad vodu z Dunaja. bol som na tomto mieste docela davno (v tom case zabranoval vstupu plot - to uz neplati), ale tvarilo sa to tak, ze clovek mensieho vzrastu by to kludne mohol preskumat  bohuzial v letnych mesiacoch je okolie totalne zarastene roznymi neprijemnymi drevinami, takze maceta je asi vhodnym doplnkom vo vybave


----------



## vnately

lofofor said:


> zdravim vsetkych tunajsich diskuterov, problematika "urban exploration" ma fascinovala uz davnejsie, ale len par dnami som natrafil na tento skvely thread  v tejto suvislosti som si spomenul aj na jedno zaujimave miesto v BA, hoci sa pravdepodobne svojou povahou uplne nehodi do tejto temy... tak sa rovno ospravedlnujem, ale snad to nebude problem.


ahoj lofofor, vitaj na fore. 
co sa tyka toho, co sem patri a co nie - urcite to nemusia byt iba strazene a uzavrete objekty a miesta. kludne postuj(te) aj bez problemov pristupne miesta, ale nemali by byt uplne "preflaknute".

k tomu podhradiu som sem na SSC uz nieco daval, ale nespominam si, do ktoreho threadu. TU je nejaky album k teme.


----------



## lofofor

aha, takze z toho albumu je jasne, ze ta chodba je po par metroch zamurovana... sakra praca >( ja som sa v dobe fotenia nedostal az k tomu otvoru, tak mi to uniklo


----------



## Favorit

Tipujem že ten vstup bol spravený po zbúraní podhradia v 70. rokoch. Ktovie či vtedy s tým mali dáke väčšie plány...


----------



## Phill

bol som včera mrknúť do Bezručky, vyzerá to tam naozaj impozantne. Dohodol som sa s chlapíkom, že by som sa tam mohol prejsť v pondelok, tak uvidíme. Mám sa tam staviť, ak chcete môžete ísť niekto so mnou, ale nie je to na isto... takže je možné, že z toho nič nebude. Inak začali to tam perábať. Vo vnútri boli pripravené nejaké veľké sklá a podobne.

btw. v piatok ich vraj okradli, tak preto taká ostraha.


----------



## KT8 D5

*Bunker Košice v bloku*









Bedne s filtrami








Ubytovacia miestnosť








Vzduchotechnika



































Ručná filtrácia








Predelovacie dvere








Hlavné dvere


----------



## baleadasena

Phill said:


> bol som včera mrknúť do Bezručky, vyzerá to tam naozaj impozantne. Dohodol som sa s chlapíkom, že by som sa tam mohol prejsť v pondelok, tak uvidíme. Mám sa tam staviť, ak chcete môžete ísť niekto so mnou, ale nie je to na isto... takže je možné, že z toho nič nebude. Inak začali to tam perábať. Vo vnútri boli pripravené nejaké veľké sklá a podobne.
> 
> btw. v piatok ich vraj okradli, tak preto taká ostraha.


Tvoj thread som si (bohužiaľ) všimla až teraz, som záujemkyňa, už si tam bol?
(Prípadne dá sa to vybaviť znova? Rada by som to omrkla "))


----------



## Phill

baleadasena said:


> Tvoj thread som si (bohužiaľ) všimla až teraz, som záujemkyňa, už si tam bol?
> (Prípadne dá sa to vybaviť znova? Rada by som to omrkla "))


bol som tam pozrieť v pondelok ako som sa dohodol s vrátnikom, ktorý mi prislúbil, že sa spýta kompetentnejších osôb. V pondelok, v čase keď som tam bol cca o 13:30 bol v budove aj majiteľ, ktorý dohliadal na elektrikárov, keďže budova sa opravuje.. čo som si všimol už pri mojej predošlej návšteve, kedy ma vrátnik aspoň do haly pustil nazrieť. Momentálne už nepúšťajú nikoho, nie je šanca... argumentujú prestavbou budovy, nikto si nechce vziať na triko, ak by sa nám tam niečo stalo... ich ďalší argument bol, že budovu už boli pofotiť nejakí nadśenci a že fotky si môžem nájsť na nete (napr.tu) ..aj napriek zdĺhavému presviedčaniu sa mi nepodarilo ich presvedčiť

btw. minulý štvrtok ich vykradli, ťakže aj preto sa boja tam kohokoľvak púšťať..

ale mne je to fuk, mám diabolský plán ako sa tam dostať  zajtra ho sem postnem


----------



## baleadasena

Phill said:


> bol som tam pozrieť v pondelok ako som sa dohodol s vrátnikom, ktorý mi prislúbil, že sa spýta kompetentnejších osôb. V pondelok, v čase keď som tam bol cca o 13:30 bol v budove aj majiteľ, ktorý dohliadal na elektrikárov, keďže budova sa opravuje.. čo som si všimol už pri mojej predošlej návšteve, kedy ma vrátnik aspoň do haly pustil nazrieť. Momentálne už nepúšťajú nikoho, nie je šanca... argumentujú prestavbou budovy, nikto si nechce vziať na triko, ak by sa nám tam niečo stalo... ich ďalší argument bol, že budovu už boli pofotiť nejakí nadśenci a že fotky si môžem nájsť na nete (napr.tu) ..aj napriek zdĺhavému presviedčaniu sa mi nepodarilo ich presvedčiť
> 
> btw. minulý štvrtok ich vykradli, ťakže aj preto sa boja tam kohokoľvak púšťať..
> 
> ale mne je to fuk, mám diabolský plán ako sa tam dostať  zajtra ho sem postnem


Budem rada, ak sa podelíš. :")
Keby si šiel, išiel by si sám alebo by si aj niekoho zobral?


----------



## wuane

nasiel som toto video:
http://vimeo.com/19482593

dufam ze sa vam bude pacit  ja nie som IN ale myslim ze je to zaujimave


----------



## Phill

baleadasena said:


> Budem rada, ak sa podelíš. :")
> Keby si šiel, išiel by si sám alebo by si aj niekoho zobral?


zo strany Lomonosovej by sa dalo
http://galeria.vystavba.info/d/28262-1/IMG_4440.JPG

vyskočiť na to zábradlie - potom na rímsu a cez to rozbité okno 
od okna po zem je možno 2,5 metra http://galeria.vystavba.info/d/28265-1/IMG_4438.JPG 

bol by som rád aby išli viacerí


----------



## marish

^^ parkur hardcore. 
nezabudnite pobrat leukoplasty... 

11828945


----------



## Phill

^^ :lol: skvelé video :nuts: 

...vpohode to zvládneme


----------



## baleadasena

Phill said:


> zo strany Lomonosovej by sa dalo
> http://galeria.vystavba.info/d/28262-1/IMG_4440.JPG
> 
> vyskočiť na to zábradlie - potom na rímsu a cez to rozbité okno
> od okna po zem je možno 2,5 metra http://galeria.vystavba.info/d/28265-1/IMG_4438.JPG
> 
> bol by som rád aby išli viacerí


Hádam by som na tú rímsu dočiahla. Kedy by si šiel, a cez deň?
Ak by si nebol proti, odo mňa by možno išla jedna kamarátka. ")
(Ale nech nie sme nejak extra nápadní "D)



marish said:


> ^^ parkur hardcore.
> nezabudnite pobrat leukoplasty...
> 
> 11828945


Ehm...môj prípad.


----------



## Phill

baleadasena said:


> Hádam by som na tú rímsu dočiahla. Kedy by si šiel, a cez deň?
> Ak by si nebol proti, odo mňa by možno išla jedna kamarátka. ")
> (Ale nech nie sme nejak extra nápadní "D)


ja kedykoľvek, možno koncom budúceho týždňa (cez deň off course)... kľudne nech ide aj kamarátka


----------



## vnately

^^

decka, dohadujte sa radsej cez PM 

a davajte si pozor!


----------



## baleadasena

vnately said:


> ^^
> 
> decka, dohadujte sa radsej cez PM
> 
> a davajte si pozor!


Phillovi sa nedá poslať private message (plný inbox). 
Poprosím pozmazávať, teda. :")


----------



## Phill

*UE Pribinova* 

may 16th





















































































































































































that's me


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
Bol si aj v pracovni Ing. Ivana Bohmera? By ma zaujimalo co nove v miestnosti zatarasenej zvnutra s mrezami na oknach...


----------



## Phill

MordarGrunn said:


> ^^
> Bol si aj v pracovni Ing. Ivana Bohmera? By ma zaujimalo co nove v miestnosti zatarasenej zvnutra s mrezami na oknach...


čo nové? takto... v rámci Street Artu v Starom Meste asi pred dvoma týždňami posprejovali amatérski sprejeri celý objekt dosť "jednoduchými" kresbami, takže celý objekt stratil svoj tajomný začmudený glanc. 

btw. ktorá miestnosť to konkrétne je? Ja som ten objekt už preliezol viackrát celý, ale nepoznám, ktorá miestnosť bola koho a pod.


----------



## hidden

^^ Ja som pre zmenu minulý piatok zasa zachytil nejakú profesionálnejšiu formu práce (písali na fasádu ten text)


----------



## Shakul_

Nedavno som bol v opustenej strednej skole na (N 48°12.63;E 17°08.956)
Skola gastronomickeho zamerania bola zrusena a zacala sa rekonstrukcia na sukromne Gymnazium ktore malo byt dokoncene 1,9,2009 (podla tabule)
objekt nieje strazeny akurat sa mi zda ze v skolnicky byt je obyvany. Dovnutra sa da vpohode dostat skoro z kazdej strany(vytlcene okna)
Tu je par fotiek 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shakul/sets/72157627145148036/

A tu nieco malo fotiek z niektorych budov co som pochodil.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shakul/sets/72157626191000169/

Enjoy


----------



## peto

Tak som hladal nieco na google earth a nasiel som aj toto http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=sk&ll=48.253923,17.107175&spn=0.001479,0.002773&t=h&z=19 Nevie niekto co to je a ci by sa to nahodou dalo urbexnut? Lebo len tak sa mi tam nechce ked to nemam cestou


----------



## eMKejx

uz sa robi nieco s tymto objektom alebo sa caka na najomneho podpalaca aby hned po odpratani popola mohol developer premenit toto zprznene miesto na obchodny raj?!


----------



## peto

No bol som v Tatrach na dovolenke. Vybehli sme na Chopok a tam boli opustene lanovky. No nepofot to  http://imageshack.us/g/851/132gdz.jpg/


----------



## marish

^^ pekny vysokohorsky UE. :cheers:

ja mam pre vas tiez jeden netradicny, dovolenkovy, z nizkej nadmorskej vysky. nie je sice zo slovenska, ale snad to az tak vadit nebude. uz len cakam kym mi kamaratka posle fotky z karty...


----------



## soho42

*Pivovar v Berne*

Vyuzil som volny cas v Berne na prehliadku mistneho pivovaru. Akurat som to stihol, budovy su uz v demolicii, svajciari nic rozbite nenechaju na pokoji, tak je to tu s explorovanim dost skromne.
























Cely set *tu*


----------



## marish

*vela smokvica, rogoznica, croatia*

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=vela+...798,15.942557&sspn=0.015437,0.021093&t=h&z=14

opusteny bunker na ostrove pri chorvatskom pobrezi.
fotky su trochu nizsej kvality. kusok sme k tomuto ostrovu museli preplavat, takze kompakt zabaleny v par vrstvach sacku sa mi zdal byt istejsia volba, ako sa vo vlnobiti trepat so zabalenou zrkadlovkou. 

delostrelecke hniezdo straziace more, kanon bol uz samozrejme odpileny
*





smerovka k dalsiemu hniezdu


takymito chodbami bola podkopana vacsia cast ostrova, takze bludisko to bolo riadne. esteze sme mali dve baterky. 


slane morske ovzdusie si vybralo svoju dan






exit




konecne denne svetlo...


vonku sme nasli diesel generator a rozvodnu skrinu, takze sa nam podarilo nahodit svetlo v celom bunkri






uz s nahodenymi svetlami to bolo o nieco jednoduchsie 






jedno hniezdo cvaknute zvonku




pozostatky po posteliach


a stovky metrov dalsich chodieb...
*

:cheers:


----------



## peto

parada  skoda ze u nas take nieje


----------



## marish

^^ cely tento ostrov patril nejakemu sukromnikovi, kedze tam fungovala elektrina. vyhoda bola, ze nebol zabezpeceny, kedze z pevniny bol dost tazko dostupny (silne prudy, velke vlny).

minuly rok som bol tiez v chorvatsku na dugi otok v opustenej ponorkovej zakladni, ale ta bola neporovnatelne mensia, ako tento komplex.


----------



## peto

no tak uz viem aspon kam pojdem na buduce na dovolenku


----------



## KT8 D5

Kryty CO Košice:
https://profiles.google.com/118414687767224237617?hl=sk&tab=wh#118414687767224237617/photos/5634297821809210241


https://profiles.google.com/118414687767224237617?hl=sk&tab=wh#118414687767224237617/photos/5634299446837055089


----------



## Arxi

ludia, neviete ako je to teraz s porodnicou na Zochovej? Kedysi som tam bol, potom to zabednili ked tam vraj deti nasli embryo v zavaraninovom pohari (ktore tam fakt bolo), a teraz sa tam vraj hrava airsoft a je tam clovek co sa stara o ten airsoft...viete niekto blizsie info? ze kto je ten clovek a cez koho to ide a ci sa tam da len tak ist pozret?


----------



## peto

Neviem minule som isiel okolo a bolo tam nejake auto vo dvore. Pametam si ze nemalo bratislavsku spztku. Bola to nejaka co som nepoznal asi bol z daleka. obehol som to a kazde dvere boli rozdrapene do koran...


----------



## peto

KT8 D5 paradne foto s kosic ako vzdy  vsetko tam mate take pekne, zachovale tu na zapade nic noveho ze je vsetko na sracku rozkradnute  staci sa len pozriet na bunkre okolo BA iba jeden je zachovali ale to preto lebo je s neho muzeum.


----------



## NuSo

Arxi, v Muničáku by ti možno vedeli povedať. Ale to asi len v tom prípade, ak sa tam hrá oficiálne s povoleniami.


----------



## KT8 D5

Ropiky pri Slánskej hute:
https://profiles.google.com/118414687767224237617?hl=sk&tab=wh#118414687767224237617/photos/5634782087349786849


----------



## baleadasena

Arxi said:


> ludia, neviete ako je to teraz s porodnicou na Zochovej? Kedysi som tam bol, potom to zabednili ked tam vraj deti nasli embryo v zavaraninovom pohari (ktore tam fakt bolo), a teraz sa tam vraj hrava airsoft a je tam clovek co sa stara o ten airsoft...viete niekto blizsie info? ze kto je ten clovek a cez koho to ide a ci sa tam da len tak ist pozret?


Bola som tam prednedávnom, po tých veľkých dažďoch. Bezdomovci sú zjavne preč, bordel po nich tam je stále a navyše v jednom krídle už to celé padá (mám taký pocit). 
Neviem, ja osobne by som tam už nešla, keby tam malo na mňa niečo "rupnúť".
P.S.: dá sa tam dostať bez problémov, samozrejme, už nájdeš len nahé steny. :")


----------



## reddevil

KT8 D5 said:


> Ropiky pri Slánskej hute:
> https://profiles.google.com/118414687767224237617?hl=sk&tab=wh#118414687767224237617/photos/5634782087349786849


jooj, tam sme sa jak deti hravali... 

ale vela hadov tam zvyklo byt :lol:


----------



## baleadasena

*Tehelné Pole, photographed by Phill & me*


----------



## Phill

^^ nice 

tomu štadiónu už nepomôže nič, iba zbúrať.

btw. ..a cez víkend Bezručka! :banana: vorbereitung je hotový, už len vstúpiť


----------



## baleadasena

Phill said:


> ^^ nice
> 
> tomu štadiónu už nepomôže nič, iba zbúrať.
> 
> btw. ..a cez víkend Bezručka! :banana: vorbereitung je hotový, už len vstúpiť


Yop, tiež sa neviem dočkať! :banana:


----------



## vnately

^^^^
^^^^

marish: hrvatski otok super

phill: cigelfeld cool

kay:

phill ta chystana vikendova akcia je oficial alebo ani nie? radsej PM.


----------



## Sharlotte7

Ahojte, tie fotky co sem davate su prekrasne, niekedy mam pocit akoby som bola na mieste ked ich pozeram, fakt good job! 

Mam na vas ale jednu otazku. V sobotu som bola v porodnici na zochovej. Je to super budova, ale to asi viete, celu sme ju preliezli az na pivnicu (neviete co v nej je?) Tu sme nestihli, lebo sme poculi vrzganie brany. Chvilu sme boli schovani dnu, po par minutach sme vykukli a v objekte bolo zaparkovane auto so zilinskou poznavacou znackou. Ludia s ktorymi som tam bola sa hned zlakli a chceli ist co najskor von. 
Ako vyliezli z budovy, zacal na nas z hornej ulice niekto kricat ze co tam robime. Tak som vysla aj ja, a pri branke stali dvaja policajti. Neodpovedali sme tomu muzovi co krical a on potom odisiel. Myslim ze to mohol byt majitel auta. Predbehla som partiu, vysla z brany a pozdravila sa s policajtmi. Vedela som ze nam nic nemozu, lebo branka bola otvrena. Koniec koncov boli velmi mili, sami hovorili preco si majitel budovu nezabezpeci. Overili si nase mena a pustili nas prec.

Urcite mate dost skusenosti s podobnymi situaciami. Chcem sa spytat ako sa da vyhnut tomu aby sme mali v buducnosti problemy. Na tu legislativnu stranku infiltracie. Mate nejaky plan? Lebo ak prelezieme plot, alebo prejdeme dierou v plote, uz je to priestupok. 
Ako sa da z toho vykluckovat ak nas chytia? Lebo to ze sme fotografi alebo studenti architektury neviem ci zaberie. A aka je pokuta, co mi hrozi? Pripadne ci ste pripraveni na stretnutie s nejakymi psami v ohradenom pozemku. Alebo ci ste si skusili vybavit oficialne povolenie pre vstup.

Vdaka ) A moje fotky mam tu http://sharlotte7.rajce.idnes.cz/, len tam este musim podoplnat nejake albumy.


----------



## Strummer

extremny hardcore urban exploration geocaching:

El Diablo Myjava

(nie, nemam s tym nic spolocne  len som vcera isiel okolo a pri hladani vhodnych kesiek narazil na tuto galeriu fotiek, niektori ludia fakt nie su normalni :nuts


----------



## baleadasena

Strummer said:


> extremny hardcore urban exploration geocaching:
> 
> El Diablo Myjava
> 
> (nie, nemam s tym nic spolocne  len som vcera isiel okolo a pri hladani vhodnych kesiek narazil na tuto galeriu fotiek, niektori ludia fakt nie su normalni :nuts


Yop, mierny extrém.  Ale museli mať krásny výhľad.


----------



## vnately

Vyborny clanok o Istrocheme a jeho historii.


----------



## soho42

vnately said:


> Vyborny clanok o Istrocheme a jeho historii.


Super info kay:


----------



## soho42

Ako sa na bajku urbexuje
http://youtu.be/ShbC5yVqOdI


----------



## prislusnik

iný toto bajker :O


----------



## ERkan82

Nedostavaný komplex v Sliač Kúpele.
Je to nedostavaná dominanta tohto kúpeľného miesta ktorá sa skrýva priamo vedľa prameňov,
na v kúpeľoch. Táto stavba mala byť postavená na základe potreby rozvoja kúpeľov v 80.rokoch.Pádom režimu sa stavba zakonzervovala. To bol jej koniec. Išlo o kúpeľný dom,
z nadštandardným kúpeľným domom, s malebným výhľadom na celé okolie.
Súradnice GPS sú 48°36'32.63" S 19°09'36.67" V
https://picasaweb.google.com/112674...authkey=Gv1sRgCM-w2bPi-vfRuAE&feat=directlink


----------



## mosthaxor

Nemate niekto skusenosti s katakombami v Trnave, ak mi mozete poskytnut nejake informacie okrem tych ktore niesu na internete tak mi napiste do mailu alebo kludne aj sem, a ak by mal niekto zaujem o ich preskumanie, tak kludne mozeme sa dohodnut.


----------



## soho42

*Odpocuvacia stanica Teufelsberg*

Ak niekedy pojdete do Berlina (co je inak raj pre urban explorerov, strasne vela opustenych tovarni, lunapark atd.), tak si urcite nenchajte ujst americku odpocuvaciu stanicu z cias studenej vojny Teufelsberg. Je postavena na umelom kopci, ktory vznikol nahromadenim trosiek z berlinskych budov po 2 sv.v. (udajne okolo 400000 budov). Aby toho nebolo malo, tak pod kopcom je nacisticky bunker, ktory sa spojencom nepodarilo znicit, tak ho radsej zahadzali. A v tych guliach je paradna akustika.

































Moje uxbex *sety*


----------



## DalliKK

*byvaly vojensky priestor Javorina pri KK*

Stara sovietska elektricka v lese. Na co clovek nenatrafi v lese


----------



## DalliKK

*byv. vojensky priestor Javorina pri KK*

V priestore nielen miznu velkou rychlostou stromy, ale taktiez skoro vsetko co je zelezne, zarubne, strechy, kable/niekolko stoviek metrov vyykopanych jam po kabloch/.Takze drancuje sa tam veselo.:bash:


----------



## peto

Este mensi update na Matadorku  http://www.flickr.com/photos/6767185[email protected]/


----------



## SureThing_II

najlepsie Matadorkove fotky su aj tak tu 
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/gallery.aspx?guid=9f84dc41-098a-4d46-aff4-9aa655b13392


----------



## Shakul_

SureThing_II said:


> najlepsie Matadorkove fotky su aj tak tu
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/gallery.aspx?guid=9f84dc41-098a-4d46-aff4-9aa655b13392


Tu zase odomňa
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263549_1961944685511_1149658244_31867421_280055_n.jpg


----------



## Sharlotte7

Kde sa nachadza ta matadorka co ste sem poslali linky? Jedna byvala matadorka je aj v bratislave v raci pri zeleznici, nedavno som tam bola, ale nejako to odvtedy ohradili, musim to ist znova pozriet a nafotit ak sa bude dat.


----------



## motooo

a nieco aj z mojho rodneho mesta..kvalita fotiek sice nic moc..ale areal byvalej niklovej huty je celkom zaujimavy industrialno-apokalipticky zazitok..
http://www.seredonline.sk/clanky/seredska-hirosima/


----------



## vnately

Sharlotte7 said:


> Kde sa nachadza ta matadorka co ste sem poslali linky? Jedna byvala matadorka je aj v bratislave v raci pri zeleznici, nedavno som tam bola, ale nejako to odvtedy ohradili, musim to ist znova pozriet a nafotit ak sa bude dat.


Matadorka je v Petrzalke nedaleko zeleznicnej stanice. Orientuj sa podla komina.


----------



## vnately

motooo said:


> a nieco aj z mojho rodneho mesta..kvalita fotiek sice nic moc..ale areal byvalej niklovej huty je celkom zaujimavy industrialno-apokalipticky zazitok..
> http://www.seredonline.sk/clanky/seredska-hirosima/


Toto je super. Kde v Seredi to je? Je to strazeny areal alebo volne dostupny?


----------



## vnately

^^
Diky za vsetky matadorky.


----------



## peto

Nieje za co  Ale tie moje su aj tak dost na ho*** lebo som nemal zo sebou fotak ale iba telefon  Ale tak na predstavu to staci.

Edit: SureThing_II pozeral som tvoje foto s komina. Je to parada. To vas tam len tak nechali vyliest alebo ako to bolo lebo je chcem ist tiez


----------



## motooo

vnately said:


> Toto je super. Kde v Seredi to je? Je to strazeny areal alebo volne dostupny?


je to na okraji Serede..byvaly areal Niklovej huty..momentalne su tam niektore byvale haly prerobene a sidlia tam nove firmy..ale cast tovarne je v takom povodnom stave a ta kopa luzenca ( je vidiet aj z R1 ked ides okolo mesta) su uz par rokov v takom stave ako na fotkach..ma to vela vlastnikov, ktori na to kaslu..pokial ja viem tak sa do arealu da volne dostat, lebo tam sidli viacero firiem a oni povacsinou uz maju tie svoje haly oplotene, ale mozno sa mylim..uz som tam par rokov nebol..


----------



## pt82

ešte by som doporučil vojensku zakladnu v dubravke na devinskej kobyle.
pohodlny prístup autom, volny vstup, príjemné prostredie, ochotny personál


----------



## baleadasena

Štefánikova ul., Bratislava​


----------



## vnately

^^
super, tiez to mam v merku


----------



## vnately

*na pobavenie*


----------



## Shakul_

ten poharik na tych tehlach som tam ja nechal  totiz asi pred tyzdnom alebo dvoma tam bola vystava frufrugallery moc pekne veci, a dalo sa obdivovat vystavu aj v noci bez toho aby o tom vedela galeria  

a este by som chel upozornit na tohoto cloveka 
http://www.youtube.com/embed/vWF3IDk9Gek


----------



## reddevil

*industrial revolution*

tak trocha iny urban ex, ked uz sem davate aj zahranicne 






btw, neviete o nejakych podobnych ale slovenskych?


----------



## baleadasena

Shakul_ said:


> ten poharik na tych tehlach som tam ja nechal  totiz asi pred tyzdnom alebo dvoma tam bola vystava frufrugallery moc pekne veci, a dalo sa obdivovat vystavu aj v noci bez toho aby o tom vedela galeria


Ešte ti pripomeniem...som si na to trochu zaostrila. :")


----------



## Arxi

*vnately*, pozeram ze mas fotky z ludwigovho mlyna 10.11.? cize si bol na industrial tour bratislava? tak to sme sa tam hadam videli 

*Sharlotte7*, hentie otazky by aj mna velmi zaujimali, dal ti uz niekto odpoved? 

Inac, co sa tyka zochovej, bol som tam davnejsie (a predtym som sa tam narodil ), a pokial myslis pivnicou to hned pri vchode tak tam je najma prach a tma a tusim nic zvlastne, pokial si dobre spominam tak nizky strop...potom je tam este jeden vchod do podzemia, kde bola histologia, tam su steny pokryte takymi volakymi plesnami a znak radioaktivity na stenach 
ale kedze si tam bola takto nedavno, zaujimali by ma tieto veci: 
1. boli na zemi male biele plastove airsoftove gulicky? niekto mi hovoril ze sa tam hraval airsoft, ze sa normalne mozes s niekym dohodnut a ist tam hrat a dakto tam na to dohliada, aj ti daju telefonne cislo kam volat keby dosli policajti. Tak reku ci to je pravda? Pride mi to ako celkom nerealne
2. ako si sa tam dostala, bocnym oknom vybitym?
3. nasla si terasu? ja som to cele preliezol ale terasu som veru nenasiel a vraj je tam celkom fajn na posedenie  na tvojich fotkach je nieco co terasu pripomina
4. este tam je kniznica plna starych knih alebo ich uz odviezli/pokradli? ja ked som tam bol, som tam stretol dvoch typkov a ti mi hovorili o chalanovi ktory tie knihy predava cez internet a tam ich chodi naberat


V prednaskovej miestnosti bol zavaraninovy pohar s embryom a hovno na stolicke  brings back memories. teraz je tam uz iba akysi gauc alebo co, pozeram


Inac ludia ved pozeram ze nas je tu hromada v Bratislave, tak ved podme niekam, aspon vymenime info. Ja mam tiez co-to s kamosom pochodene...tuna mate tipy http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...&ll=48.161505,17.098503&spn=0.171068,0.308647
pripadne tuna zopar fotiek
zbuchal som to za vecer, kopa informacii tam bude chybnych/zlych takze akekolvek doplnujuce informacie, miesta, linky na galerky alebo hocico uvitam, najlepsie na mail studyofrust(at)gmail(dot)com
este to budem musiet doplnit z veci ktore som sa dozvedel tu, tento thread sledujem uz dlhsie 

pripadne tuna zopar fotiek, stranka partaka http://www.studyofrust.com/


----------



## Sharlotte7

Ahoj Arxi, ja som tiez za stretnutie, pripadne hromadnu akciu 

Ohladom otazok:
1. na niektorych miestach som videla gulicky, ale nie v takom mnozstve aby som z toho vyvodila zaver ze sa tam hra airsoft. Myslim ze by to aj tak mali zakazane koli vybitiu okien. Co poznam airsoftovu komunitu v BA, o nikom neviem ze tam chodi.
2. na pozemok cez otvorenu branku a do budovy boli dvere vyvalene, nebolo treba liest cez okno. Okrem toho, par miestnosti tam ma obsadenych uz nejaky bezdak.
3. jasne, terasu som nasla, je odtial pekny vyhlad, ale tiez nas mohli vidiet, tak sme sa tam moc nezdrzovali
4. kniznicu, ani miestnost co by ju pripominala sme nenasli, v prednaskovej sale embrio nebolo. Odkedy to bolo v novom case, tak budovu vyprazdnili totalne. Cize uz tam nezostalo nic. A presli sme to kompletne, tym som si ista. Teda okrem pivnice.

Vdaka za link na googli, je to perfektne zmapovane


----------



## vnately

Arxi said:


> *vnately*, pozeram ze mas fotky z ludwigovho mlyna 10.11.? cize si bol na industrial tour bratislava? tak to sme sa tam hadam videli


bolo to pocas industrial day, ja som bol iba v mlyne


----------



## Arxi

Sharlotte, vdaka za odpovede. Totiz ten airsoft to mi hovorila kamaratka ze tam boli a normalne za to platili etc, niekto sa o to staral. Ale pride mi to dost ako hlupost, ved pri behu a strelbe sa kadeco znici, a bol tam dost velky bordel ked som tam ja bol, sa clovek prizabije pri behu.

kniznica bola pred prednaskovou salou, tak ked si ju nenasla, znamena to ze uz knihy nie su...skoda, by ma zaujimalo kto na nich zarobil

k mape, dik  vravim, budem rad ak to bude collab takze akekolvek opravy a doplnky vitam

no tak sa stretnime teda. na zaciatok by som dal nieco, kde sa da bez problemov ist, tj nie nejaky stein (kde asi nie je dobre ak sa tam nahrnie skupinka). Napriklad teda devinska kobyla (raketova zakladna), alebo nemocnica lamac-razsochy, alebo vodaren lamac, alebo henten "matador" v raci? + potom daka krcma a pokec. alebo naopak? 
co sa pocasia tyka, tak asi cim skor tym mensia zima

edit: alebo mozme dat tzv. "lamacsky okruh" = nemocnica razsochy, vodaren lamac, vodaren klanec (ta je malicka)...aj s prechadzkou to je ale na dlhsie, a tym ze je uz malo svetla, by sme museli asi skorej vyrazit


----------



## Sharlotte7

Ten okruh je fajn. Vo vodarni v lamaci som bola uz velakrat, tam sa hrava ten airsoft a je to vynikajuce miesto. Vzdy ked som tam bola tak bol spodok zatopeny, chcem pockat kym zamrzne voda a prebehnut to tam. 
No a ta nedostavana nemocnica v lamaci nie je strazena? Aj tam by som sla, tam som este nebola. A do toho vojenskeho ojektu treba ist autom, nie? Jak je to daleko od mhd?
Cas mam skoro hocikedy. No mam par kamosov co by sli ale su zamestnani. No mne by nerobilo problem to preskumat aj v noci. Co tak napr. v nedelu?


----------



## Arxi

Sakra, zajtra akurat nie, dnes by bolo lepsie  alebo to posunieme na dalsi vikend?

Ja som tiez bol v tej vodarni uz parkrat, tym padom tam nemusime ist teda. Inac, nie som nejaky extra fyzik, ale myslis ze voda tam pod zemou sa niekedy ochladi natolko aby cela zamrzla? 

Co sa tyka tej devinskej kobyly, hej je to vystup asi hodinu do kopca, ale da sa to uplne v pohode zvladnut, podla toho ci mas rada prechadzky. Tam som bol raz a peso a bola dost hmla takze neviem co to mam cele prechodene. No malo to atmosferu 

A nemocnica, hej, hovori sa striedavo ze to je strazene. Bol som tam tusim dvakrat a stihol som prejst nejaku cast budov, aj ked urcite nie cele, je to obrovske - no a typci tam hrali airsoft, a vraveli, ze straznik tam je, ale na druhej strane komplexu. Ini zasa hovorili ze to maju u straznika vybavene ze do tej casti kde hraju nechodi. Takze da sa tam ist, da sa to pokukat, a myslim si ze pokial straznikovi nevadi ze tam behaju ludia, rozsypavaju gulicky a presuvaju veci ako cover, tak by mu nemalo vadit ani to ze zopar ludi tam chodi a obzera si to - ale tak nebolo nam vsetko jedno ked sme poculi kroky . Chcel som sa ozvat niektoremu z tych airsoftistov nech sa dohodnem s tym straznikom priamo ale doteraz nemam ani kontakt na toho airsoftistu :|


----------



## peto

Devinska: to je uz uplne rozrkadnute ukradli dokonca aj brany na bunkroch. Je to uplne volne pristupne.

Nemocnica: strazena je, obchadza to straznik zo psom cize sa moc neukazujte v oknach. Dnu chodia tusim tiez ale zvhladom na velkost objektu je to ako hra na slepu babu. Pokial si budete davat bacha tak vas neuvidia a ked vas aj zbadaju tak vas iba poslu do prdele ze tam nemate co hladat (mam skusenosti)  Ak tam pojdete skuste pozriet podzemie. Stavalo sa to za cias studenej vojny mozno tam najdete nejaky bunker a kedze ta nemocnica je taka velka tak by aj ten bunker mohol byt zaujimavy


----------



## Arxi

zaujimave, mohol by si podrobnejsie popisat tu skusenost so straznikom, ze co to bolo za cloveka a ako to prebiehalo? hej no podzemie to ma nejake, ale to by chcelo gumaky, je to trochu zatopene


----------



## peto

Tak davnejsie sme tam boli s kamaratom a ako sme sa tam poflakovali v domienke ze tam nikdo nieje tak si kamos vsimol straznika zo psom. Boli sme dost hlboko v objekte asi na piatom poschodi v tej strednej najvyzsej casti. Tak sme zacali hladat cestu von az sme skoncili na streche na vychodnej strane ako je ten najazd pre sanitky. To bola dost blbost tam nas bolo vidiet od vsadial. Tak sa z okna asi na stvrtom poschodi vyklonil chlap a tak kludne zacal ze co tu hladame a ze tu nemame co robit ze mame ist prec. Tak sme v klude odcvalali prec  Potom o par tyzdnov sme tam isli znovu ze vylezieme na strechu. To islo hladko super vyhlad aj toho straznika sme odtial pozorovali ako to obchadza. Zisli sme dole a uz ako sme odchadzali z pozemku tak sme ho stretli on ze "co tu robite?" My ze pozerame. A v pohode isiel dalej aj zo psom 

Edit: na tu strechu sme isli lebo lola asi 3 metre nad zemou cize ked by sme zoskocili tak by sme uz boli vonku lenze kamos bol pokakany a nechcel zoskocit...


----------



## prislusnik

Ale davajte si pozor...sice nie tu a ani nie v BA...ale v KE...uplne nahodou sme sli okolo jedneho objektu tak reku pozri me sa ziadne zabezpecenie tak sa kukneme....zrazu sialeny chlapik s bielou dodavkou bitka...skoro policajti..ale nastastie to dobre dopadlo...ale nebolo nam vsetko jedno


----------



## Arxi

hej no raz sme takto vliezli nenapadne do tabakovej tovarne na radlinskeho v bratislave uz po zotmeni a za par minut tam boli traja robosi z krcmy a kricali ze na nas zavolaju psov a nas dobiju ked neodideme...tak bud si mysleli ze tam ideme fetovat alebo sa bali ze tam najdeme ich zahrabaneho kamarata 

ved toto, policajtov alebo straznika by som sa nebal az tak, predsa len, da sa vsetko vysvetlit ked vidi ze nerobime nic zle a nesprejujeme a nefetujeme (aj ked, vzdy zavisi od cloveka, pravda)...ale takito nahodni ludia alebo miestni obyvatelia mozu byt neprijemni


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Takto dopadol stadion v Martine, na ktorom zacinalo mnoho nasich atletickych nadeji....Sucasnych majitelov treba zavriet!!!


----------



## peto

No tak sme dneska pochodili s kamaratom pristavny most. Trosku tak extremnejsie. Pozreli sme sa pod vozovku, dilatacnu sparu pozriet zo spodu . Foto stoji za prd, ja viem bolo fotene telefonom lebo fotak som tam nechcel brat. Este musim poznamenat ze s tej podvozovkovej casti sa da ist do nosnej konstrukcie mosta. Tam sme ale radcej nesli lebo je to plne kusov holubov a ineho sajrajtu. Ale aj tak je to tam velmi zaujimave hlavne ked nad hlavou prebedne kamion  Oplati sa pozriet aspon tam 

Foto: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/image932.jpg/

Edit: trochu moc informacii na taku konstrukciu tak som to zredukoval...


----------



## The_Devil

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Takto dopadol stadion v Martine, na ktorom zacinalo mnoho nasich atletickych nadeji....Sucasnych majitelov treba zavriet!!!


To máte ešte dobré, ten náš v KE už zrovnali so zemou: 
http://urbanexploration.sk/vsa-stadion/


----------



## zlo3lec

vidím,že na slovensku máte spoustu zajímavých míst,super!!! zajímalo by mě,jestli je něco zajímavého k vidění směrem Lanžhot - Bratislava nějaké pěkné místa k nakouknutí např ve městě Senica,Malacky a blízkém okolí..ví někdo o něčem??tady pár foteček z mé produkce http://vault34.rajce.idnes.cz/


----------



## Sharlotte7

*Arxi*, tak co tak v pondelok niekedy po 15:30? To by sme mohli nieco podniknut a potom si niekam sadnut a vymenit si zazitky  Pripadne navrhnite kedy. A vsetci urbexaci su samozrejme pozvani, ja dovediem svoju partiu 
A s tou nemocnicou v lamaci suhlasim, to by mohla byt fajn akcia. 

A btw, nad krasňanmi v lese je oploteny vojensky objekt, na povrchu je mnozstvo opustenych domov. Vyzera to tam akoby tam roky nevkrocila noha. Az na to, ze na branke je vzdy pekny novy zamok. Plot na pozemok je na niektorych miestach roztrhany, urcite tam uz boli nejaki infiltratori. Mam informacie zo ze podzemie je cele prevrtane chodbami a skladmi. Chodievam tam na vylety dost casto a zvyknu sa v okoli ozyvat tlmene dunive zvuky, zneju ako vybuchy. Vystrely to urcite nie su. Znie to ako dunenie spod zeme. Chcem len vediet ci tam uz niekto z vas bol, pripadne ci neviete o niekom kto tam bol.


----------



## Favorit

Rázsochy, jar 2011

Výborná expedícia ešte z marca. Odporúčam vziať si baterky, pevnú obuv, na jar aj gumáky, nespadnúť do početných šácht a nedráždiť strážnika so psom.



































































































škoda že už zmizlo obloženie budov a žeriavy









masívne kamenné zábradlia čakajú na rozbalenie...










viac mojich fotiek nájdete TU


----------



## baleadasena

*Sharlotte, Arxi:* aké objekty na prieskum navrhujete? Rada by som sa teda pridala, problém ale je že v pondelok študujem dlhšie a toť nestíham. Nedalo by sa niekedy cez tento weekend alebo ktorýkoľvek iný?
(Poprípade private message)


----------



## vnately

^^
^^
Pekne fotos Favorit. 

S tym lanom ste robili co?


----------



## hicotech

preco aj v kosiciach nie su urbex baby? 
favorit, co to malo byt, keby sa to dokoncilo?


----------



## Arxi

*sharlotte, baleadasena:*
fuu akoze teoreticky aj pondelok by vysiel, akurat som zistil ze buduci tyzden mam dve zapoctovky (posledne v zivote! dufam), a jednu akurat v utorok - tak neviem. cez vikend je to asi realnejsie, ak mozete, alebo ten dalsi, ale mi je blbe to zasa posuvat. dalsia vec je ze ak pojdeme 1530 tak o nejaku hodinku a pol uz je tma a moc si nenafotis - blyskat na razsochach sa podla mna neoplati, takisto baterky dost dobre vidno. to sa oplati skor doobeda sa tam zasit, a obed riesit jedlom so sebou alebo co  inac je to obrovsky komplex a ani za tri navstevy by sme to asi nedali

sharlotte a kolko vas je? my sme dvaja

baleadasena: ine objekty co padli bola devinska kobyla (raketova zakladna) ale je to trochu od veci, vodaren lamac (ale tam sme boli uz, aj sharlotte), "matadorka" raca, a barsco


----------



## baleadasena

^^ Ja osobne by som bola za weekend, povedzte si kedy. U mňa je počet rôznorodý, mohla by som naškrabať viacej ľudí.


----------



## prislusnik

Stano urcite su...


----------



## Favorit

vnately said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Pekne fotos Favorit.
> 
> S tym lanom ste robili co?


Chalani si cvičili zlaňovanie budov.



> favorit, co to malo byt, keby sa to dokoncilo?


Asi najväčší nemocničný komplex na Slovensku. Je to tak na 2 hodiny chodenia










Je tu k tomu aj thread:
Rázsochy Hospital


----------



## Arxi

dve hodiny sme zabili len v najmensom postrannom kridle ked sme chceli vidiet vsetko 

*baleadasena:* hah ze naskrabat  zas nikoho netahaj nasilu, vies ako to je s urbexom, cim menej ludi tym lepsie  ale samozrejme kazdy kto ma o to seriozny zaujem a vie ako sa spravat v takych priestoroch je vitany 

sakra kamos tento vikend tiez nemoze


----------



## hicotech

no sak my sme raz zabili pol dna len v jednej vyrobnej hale


----------



## Sharlotte7

Šlo o to že pár z ľudí čo by šli majú cez víkend jednu akciu, ale zisťovala som a vraj okolo obeda by sa už asi mohli vrátiť. Preto sa môžeme dohodnúť na nedeľu, najlepšie niekedy po 14.00. Vyhovovalo by vám to? 
A ak máte, vezmite baterky s červeným svetlom, nech nás nie je tak vidno, ak by sme sa zdržali.


----------



## peto

Sharlotte7 said:


> *Arxi*, tak co tak v pondelok niekedy po 15:30? To by sme mohli nieco podniknut a potom si niekam sadnut a vymenit si zazitky  Pripadne navrhnite kedy. A vsetci urbexaci su samozrejme pozvani, ja dovediem svoju partiu
> A s tou nemocnicou v lamaci suhlasim, to by mohla byt fajn akcia.
> 
> A btw, nad krasňanmi v lese je oploteny vojensky objekt, na povrchu je mnozstvo opustenych domov. Vyzera to tam akoby tam roky nevkrocila noha. Az na to, ze na branke je vzdy pekny novy zamok. Plot na pozemok je na niektorych miestach roztrhany, urcite tam uz boli nejaki infiltratori. Mam informacie zo ze podzemie je cele prevrtane chodbami a skladmi. Chodievam tam na vylety dost casto a zvyknu sa v okoli ozyvat tlmene dunive zvuky, zneju ako vybuchy. Vystrely to urcite nie su. Znie to ako dunenie spod zeme. Chcem len vediet ci tam uz niekto z vas bol, pripadne ci neviete o niekom kto tam bol.


Tam na Peknej ceste vedla toho mostu ponad potok? Alebo myslis tie municne sklady kusok dalej?


----------



## Arxi

*Sharlotte7*: moze byt, ak vsetci mozeme, tak 1400 nedelu. Kamos sice ma do stvrtej nejake veci, ale tak prida sa potom alebo uvidime co a ako...

ak teda sa zhodneme na case (*baleadasena*?), tak najlepsie je tam ist od Tesca Lamac, konkretne by som sa stretol na rohu toho Tesco komplexu, tu http://g.co/maps/g7w4w , su tam take kovove schodiky bocne. poznavacie znamenie - co ja viem no budem mat taky kriklavy bielo zeleny ruksak skaredy.

s tym cervenym svetlom, sikovny trik - mas nejake osvedcene domacke materialy ktorymi sa da efektivne prekryt baterka?


----------



## Sharlotte7

peto said:


> Tam na Peknej ceste vedla toho mostu ponad potok? Alebo myslis tie municne sklady kusok dalej?


Ano, myslim presne nad peknou cestou, asfaltka pokracuje doprava takym mostom a rovno sa ide do brany. Ten komplex je dost velky. 

A municnymi skladmi myslis to co je dalej? - ak pokracujes po asfaltke, prides na parkovisko pri luke. Dalej je zakaz vjazdu. Potom pokracujes po asfaltke az k miestu co sa vola Sliva. Tam je taka biela budova, ale nic viac. Tu som presnorila a nic moc. No pri tej budove sa da pokracovat dolava dalej po asfaltke, alebo ist rovno a doprava po lesnych cestach. Tak ak sa ide doprava, tak asi po 10 minutach chodze vidis po lavej strane dalsie pletivo a nejake budovy. Tiez patria vojsku. Tiez som tam nebola a tiez neviem ci je to strazene, ale zamok tam je tiez a vyzera to velke.

Pripadne vraj je nejaky zakon ze verejnost moze poziadat o vstup na taketo vojenske pozemky (ak to oddovodni, napr. ze sme hubari ) Neviete o tom cosi viac?


----------



## baleadasena

*Arxi, Sharlotte:* yop, alright, mne to vyhovuje, len nie je 2.00 p.m. nejak neskoro? Berte v "potaz" že c.a o dve hodiny sa stmieva, to veľa neprejdeme...
Btw, zopakujte mi kde sa máme stretnúť, z tých postov mám trochu lečo...


----------



## Arxi

*Sharlotte, baleadasena*: este mam pre vas takyto navrh. co keby sme sa stretli ti co mozeme uz o 1200 na vyznacenom mieste http://g.co/maps/g7w4w 
pobehame dve hodinky razsochy

na 1400 sa vratime k tescu lamac, vyzdvihneme tych co dojdu vtedy a vratime sa spat

tento sposob by mne osobne najviac vyhovoval a aspon by sme mali viac casu a svetla na to

dajte vediet prosim
http://g.co/maps/g7w4w


----------



## baleadasena

^^ Z mojej strany pôjdem asi jediná, koľkí teda budeme?


----------



## Favorit

:eek2: neskutočné! akčné hry sa môžu strčiť.
nevieš prečo to búrajú, resp. čo tam plánujú stavať?

fakt, klobúk dolu vnately. perfektný urban. :applause:


----------



## vnately

Favorit said:


> nevieš prečo to búrajú, resp. čo tam plánujú stavať?
> 
> fakt, klobúk dolu vnately. perfektný urban. :applause:


dik za uznanie, potesi 

Neviem, ake su plany.
Budovy na povrchu zrovnali so zemou, co sa bude diat s podzemim, to netusim. 

Je (bolo) to extra zaujimave miesto. Pivovar pochadzal zo zaciatku 20. storocia (hoci tradicia siaha do 17. storocia) a mal jedny z najvacsich podzemnych priestorov v Rakusku - nasiel som udaj, ze 50 000 m2.

Ta posledna budova, v ktorej sme boli, bola velka sypka z rokov 1940 - 1941.

Podzemie nesluzilo vzdy iba pivovaru. Cez vojnu tam bol moderny protiletecky ukryt pre cca 300 ludi. Po zbombardovani blizkeho zavodu na vyrobu stihaciek Heinkel Werke (leto 1944) sa cast vyroby presunula prave to tychto obrovskych podzemnych priestorov. Vojenske vyrobne programy fungovali pod krycimi nazvami "Senta", "Karpfen" a "Renke" (1944 - 1945).
V areali bola zalozena "pobocka" koncentracneho tabora Mauthausen, vazni pracovali prave v tejto podzemnej vyrobe. Pre tabor sa pouzivali krycie nazvy "Santa I" a "Santa II".


----------



## bystrican

Do tohto vlákna nechodievam často ale to video z toho pivovaru ma naozaj dostalo aj ten výber hudby je super, Vnately palec 
hore:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## vnately

*opat nieco z BA*




















































viac


----------



## Cunik da Awesome

Vnately, som tu nový, a prvý príspevok, čo do thoto fóra napíšem je vyjadrenie môjho obdivu... Fakt veľmi pekné fotky... Láka ma to sa pozrieť do toho Istrochemu, ale počul som, že jeden chalan tam bol a keď sa vrátil domov, začala sa mu valiť krv z nosa... Nevieš, či sú tam nejaké konktrétne miesta, ktorým sa radno oblúkom vyhnúť??


----------



## soho42

*nieco z BA*

Pripajam moje foto z vyletu do IC


Evening paper/vecernik 12.01.1988 by soho42, on Flickr


Hipster girl 1969 by soho42, on Flickr


IC - Vistra by soho42, on Flickr


IC - Vistra by soho42, on Flickr


Urbex sunset by soho42, on Flickr

*Viac*


----------



## soho42

Cunik da Awesome said:


> Vnately, som tu nový, a prvý príspevok, čo do thoto fóra napíšem je vyjadrenie môjho obdivu... Fakt veľmi pekné fotky... Láka ma to sa pozrieť do toho Istrochemu, ale počul som, že jeden chalan tam bol a keď sa vrátil domov, začala sa mu valiť krv z nosa... Nevieš, či sú tam nejaké konktrétne miesta, ktorým sa radno oblúkom vyhnúť??


Zaujimava story, ktovie kam ten chalan pchal nos  
Skor na straznikov si treba dat pozor


----------



## vnately

Cunik da Awesome said:


> Vnately, som tu nový, a prvý príspevok, čo do thoto fóra napíšem je vyjadrenie môjho obdivu... Fakt veľmi pekné fotky... Láka ma to sa pozrieť do toho Istrochemu, ale počul som, že jeden chalan tam bol a keď sa vrátil domov, začala sa mu valiť krv z nosa... Nevieš, či sú tam nejaké konktrétne miesta, ktorým sa radno oblúkom vyhnúť??


Ahoj, diky za uznanie.

Ak chalan naznacuje, ze v tom ma prsty chemia, to sa mi nechce verit. Urcite tam je plno svinstva, ale ze by to na niekoho takto silno posobilo, to som este nepocul (ale mozno ma na nieco konkretne alergiu a mohla to byt kludne nejaka burina).
Pre pohyb v takomto prostredi platia zasady zdraveho rozumu: najlepsie sa nicoho nechytat, vsetky mozne jazierka obchadzat, pohyb po hrdzavych konstrukciach minimalizovat a okolie pozorne sledovat (vyhybat sa strazcom)... a samozrejme vhodne sa obliect - ani v lete ziadne sandale a idealne ani kratasy.


----------



## vnately

soho42 said:


> Zaujimava story, ktovie kam ten chalan pchal nos
> Skor na straznikov si treba dat pozor


lol, soho, to tiez.

inak super fotos. holt, dobry fotak a trpezlivost su idealna kombinacia.


----------



## Cunik da Awesome

vnately said:


> Ahoj, diky za uznanie.
> 
> Ak chalan naznacuje, ze v tom ma prsty chemia, to sa mi nechce verit. Urcite tam je plno svinstva, ale ze by to na niekoho takto silno posobilo, to som este nepocul (ale mozno ma na nieco konkretne alergiu a mohla to byt kludne nejaka burina).
> Pre pohyb v takomto prostredi platia zasady zdraveho rozumu: najlepsie sa nicoho nechytat, vsetky mozne jazierka obchadzat, pohyb po hrdzavych konstrukciach minimalizovat a okolie pozorne sledovat (vyhybat sa strazcom)... a samozrejme vhodne sa obliect - ani v lete ziadne sandale a idealne ani kratasy.


Tak diky za ukludnenie, myslim teda, ze sa tam v blizkej dobe aj ja vyberiem pozriet a ze ma tam ten spomenuty zdravy rozum neopusti. Inak ku tej krvi z nosa mas asi pravdu - len dufam, ze nebudem alergicky na to iste, na co chalanisko )


----------



## Phill

Vnately ako UE fenomén 

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/pozrite-sa-ako-vyzera-nemocnica-razsochy.html

dokonca to bude mesačník  keby som dostával nejaký ten bubáčik ako brigádička aj tie updaty by som ochotnejšie fotil


----------



## KLEPETO

Phill díky za esemesku, ale o polnoci moc nepoteší. Šťastie, že sa späť len chystám, lebo telefón používam ako budík, takže v sladkom spánku o polnoci by o to viac potešila.


----------



## vnately

Phill said:


> dokonca to bude mesačník  keby som dostával nejaký ten bubáčik ako brigádička aj tie updaty by som ochotnejšie fotil


lol aj ja 

ale bohuzial, na zivot zarabam uplne inym sposobom, toto je akcia "Z"...


----------



## soho42

Phill said:


> Vnately ako UE fenomén
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/pozrite-sa-ako-vyzera-nemocnica-razsochy.html
> 
> dokonca to bude mesačník  keby som dostával nejaký ten bubáčik ako brigádička aj tie updaty by som ochotnejšie fotil


Je to fajn ze sa o UE pise len mam obavy ze ak to bude mesacnik, aby sa nam neobmedzila dostupnost niektorych miest. Ako napriklad pred nedavnom clanok v sme o PKO, ktore hned potom zacali strazit.


----------



## Phill

KLEPETO said:


> Phill díky za esemesku, ale o polnoci moc nepoteší. Šťastie, že sa späť len chystám, lebo telefón používam ako budík, takže v sladkom spánku o polnoci by o to viac potešila.


sorry  ale videl som, že si online na SSC a mal si tu aj nejakú aktivitu, tak som si myslel, že si hore a na druhý deň som na to nechcel zabudnúť


----------



## vnately

*YT channel*

Sprehladnil som svoj channel na youtube, spatne som spojil viac videi z jedneho miesta do jedneho videa, niekde som pridal hudbu.

Novsie videa su tocene fotakom, tie starsie mobilom.

(samozrejme, nie som profik, dokonca nemam ani zvlastny cit pre hudbu, takze pls budte zhovievavi)

Tu je niekolko ukazok:

LUDWIGOV MLYN





ZAMOK V RAKUSKU





VODAREN V LAMACI






Viac videi na kanali.


----------



## vnately

*nove video*


----------



## baleadasena

^^ *Vnately*, ako je to momentálne s Istrochemom? Keď som tam bola v lete a hľadala "vstup" vďaka tvojim tipom, tak betónový plot bol opravený.


----------



## vnately

^^
PM


----------



## Favorit

*Opustené kúpele Korytnica*
_Abandoned Korytnica Springs_

*Všetky fotografie*









Stará plniareň fliaš. (nová, moderná aj na PET fľaše je postavená nižšie)



























liečebný dom Hygea, 

pôvodne z roku 1835








zdroj: vlaky.net






















































vstup na parkovisko bývalého areálu Fatranských liečebných kúpeľov









ďalšie opustené budovy









kúpeľný dom Štefánia


















dezolátny stav Štefánie









historický kúpeľný dom









história sa odkrýva









spoločenský dom









tanečná sála aj so zabudnutým krídlom


















jediný prístupný prameň

viac fotiek TU

inak tu nahraté fotky mi dáko prestáva picasa zobrazovať. neviete čím to je? ďak.


----------



## eMKejx

kks tiez som myslel ze kovova, ale teda klobuk dole majstrom, skoda budovy... neviem kde sa to nachadza, no dnes by to neviem ake uplatnenie mohlo najst, kebyze sa to rekonstruuje


----------



## Qwert

eMKejx said:


> kks tiez som myslel ze kovova, ale teda klobuk dole majstrom, skoda budovy... neviem kde sa to nachadza, no dnes by to neviem ake uplatnenie mohlo najst, kebyze sa to rekonstruuje


Ja by som si tam vedel predstaviť perfektné kultúrne využitie, ale na to sme žiaľ ešte nedospeli. S komerčným využitím by to bolo trochu zložitejšie, ale pri trochu snahy by a dalo nájsť.


----------



## vnately

*Istrochem /zopár aktuálnych*




























































*VIAC*


----------



## vnately

*Behind the enemy lines in Istrochem*

To som vážne nevedel, že okolo hál GVH a skladu superfosfátu behal pred 12 rokmi Owen Wilson a točil tento film.


----------



## Strummer

wow, dobreee kay:

vnately, asi takyto request dostavas casto, ale mohol by si mi cez PM napisat kade sa da najlahsie dostat do arealu, ak si clovek chce len tak v klude pofotit? ci je najlepsie ist cez vratnicu ze clovek ide akoze do nejakej firmy, alebo ci je nejaka vhodna diera v plote? diky


----------



## Shakul_

*Vistra*

navsteva vo Vistre. Dakujem za super fotky ktre ma navnadili tam ist , je to tam naozaj pekne.


----------



## vnately

^^
velmi dobre foto, Shakul_


----------



## Shakul_

vdaka


----------



## chlapec10

E499.3056 said:


> Do nedavnych rokov sucast protivzdusnej obrany SR. Na obrazku je TO Viničné. V sucasnosti zrusene. 186. plrb - Pezinok s 5. technikami S-75 Volchov a 5. S-125M Neva. Tieto techniky boli rozdelene do 4-4 palpostov. Volchovy - Senec, Rohovce, Dunajska Luzna (2ks), Lozorno. Nevy - Most pri Bratislave, Rusovce, Devinska Kobyla, Stupava (2ks).


ahoj
no, takze zevraj to TO vinicne praveze neni, TO je vyssie v tom lese...

Tieto 2 objekty su samostatne a nemaju s tym nic spolocne...


----------



## rbQ

Neviem či to tu už bolo, snáď to niekoho zaujme.

http://vimeo.com/26200018

http://vimeo.com/35626914


----------



## vnately

*Zementfabrik*




















































































VIAC


----------



## vnately

*este video k fotkam v predchadzajucom poste*


----------



## Cunik da Awesome

Veľmi dobré fotky, Vnately!!! Kde to je, prosím ťa??


----------



## vnately

Cunik da Awesome said:


> Kde to je, prosím ťa??


PM


----------



## soho42

Tak daco aj odo mna zo zementfabrik


Zementfabrik by soho42, on Flickr


Mastodont by soho42, on Flickr


Zementfabrik by soho42, on Flickr


Insectoid by soho42, on Flickr


Zementfabrik by soho42, on Flickr


Great hall by soho42, on Flickr

SET


----------



## vnately

**









author:Axle


----------



## vnately

V areali Istrochemu prebiehaju demolacie. Cervenou su oznacene uz zdemolovane budovy, tie zlte este stoja, ale uz zrejme dlho nebudu.









Hala vpravo je uz zdemolovana, vyrobna GVH (v strede za ruzovou administrativnou budovou) je uz takisto takmer dole.









Pohlad na halu GVH (alebo susednu?) zo skladu superfosfatu a interier haly, na aktualnom obrazku hala takmer zrucana (medzi trciacimi "vezami")









Nacali aj sklad superfosfatu a prilahlu budovu.


----------



## Shakul_

a takto zanika UE raj v BA, skoda.


btw: Vie niekto nieco o "Technickom skle" v DNV je to opustene ? lebo sidli tam par firiem ale hlavna vyrobna budova vyzera byt nepouzivana.
kazdopadne pojdem to tam blizsie preskumat, tak ak niekto nieco vie ze sa ta, da ist pripadne ako, tak sem s nimi. THX


----------



## bRokEnCHaRacTer

vnately said:


> V areali Istrochemu prebiehaju demolacie. Cervenou su oznacene uz zdemolovane budovy, tie zlte este stoja, ale uz zrejme dlho nebudu.


This is really a shame.. I wanted to see this place again  I only managed to get three decent shots last time.


----------



## vnately

*u know what it is*
































































viac


----------



## Arxi

parada, diky za tipy 

*Leikoo*, opat ta raz poprosim o presne koordinaty, dakujem 
- a tiez ci tam bol nejaky problem vojst, alebo treba daco preliezat ci v okoli niekto na vas kukal podozrievavo a tak
diky moc


----------



## Leikoo

48°13'34.38"S
17° 2'52.95"V

S prístupom nie je žiaden problém


----------



## Arxi

*Leikoo*, ale toto su koordinaty na ten bazen v zahorskej, nie? Aspon tam ma hadzu google maps, neviem ci som daco pokazil 
Teraz som myslel ten kastiel v Hubiciach


----------



## Leikoo

Prepáč- nepozorne som si prečítal text 
tie koordináty na prekrásny kaštiel:

48° 5'51.35"S
17°23'51.76"V

A ešte dačo na odškodnenie (aj pre všetkých ostatných):
http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Určite ste na to podaktorí natrafili, mňa osobne vždy nasýtia tieto stránky


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6436805/na-bezrucovej-budu-zdravotnicke-zariadenia.html


----------



## Tusende Etasjen

Zdravím slovenských urbexerov! Tento thread sledujem už nejakú tú dobu, mám odtiaľto nemálo skvelých tipov a tak reku by bolo fajn konečne sa zapojiť 

Na úvod sem hodím jednu čerstvú vec - Lodenica a Kotva pri Zemplínskej Šírave (neplánované, zo školy sme mali ísť robiť povinný výskum do okolia ZS a potom som sa tu dočítala o hoteli a reštike, takže ďakujem.. and I hope you'll like it)




































































































(edit: flickr │ facebook (to sú tie nekvalitné, ale človek si spraví lepšiu prestavu o tom ako to tam vyzerá, než z toho čo som sem postla)


----------



## Leikoo

Dobré fotky


----------



## Leikoo

Opustená laborka Výskumného Ústavu Vinohradníckeho a Vinárskeho v Bratislave 
Flickr set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630359621006/

Google Earth koordináty:
48° 9'34.98"S
17° 6'44.30"V


----------



## reddevil

Dvaja Košičania pátrajú po stratených bunkroch

''Chodí aj po opustených budovách a táto záľuba sa nazýva Urban exploration."


----------



## Arxi

http://www.amusingplanet.com/2012/06/abandoned-world-war-ii-monuments-and.html

zopar monumentov z Juhoslavie na potesenie oka 

*Leikoo*: vdaka, o hentom som tiez netusil  takisto jednoduchy pristup bez problemov a zle kukajucich ludi naokolo?


----------



## Leikoo

Arxi: samozrejme, že každý kto má v susedstve opustený dom, resp.objekt je nespokojný s kýmkoľvek, kto sa tam motá. Chápem to, ja by som bol asi rovnaký v tomto...
Ale áno, je to v pohode - nie je problém so vstupom. 
Na margo toho objektu: keď sme tam boli prvý krát asi pred rokom, tak to vyzeralo ešte ako laborka- pred nami tam žiadne deštruktívne živly neboli. Dnes je to už len bordel


----------



## Zaba mlok

Zaujmave... zaujmave 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KvqL9lvU8Sc


----------



## Tusende Etasjen

Rokfort medzi J&T a Euroveou asi každý pozná.. môj vôbec prvý urbex; keď sme boli na hornom poschodí, tak sme počuli kroky na schodisku a hlasy, nebolo nám všetko jedno.. nakoniec reku ideme suverénne dolu (veď iná možnosť ani nebola), a zrazu len také dve vyholené hlavy nás pozdravili a išli ďalej..  takže taká bola prvá skúsenosť.. a teraz zopár fotiek;


















































































[celý Flickr set]


----------



## soho42

Arxi said:


> http://www.amusingplanet.com/2012/06/abandoned-world-war-ii-monuments-and.html
> 
> zopar monumentov z Juhoslavie na potesenie oka


Nad tymto uz nejaku dobu rozmyslam, stalo by to za roadtrip


----------



## marish

^^ radsej boattrip... a pokukat tie stovky bunkrov po opustenych ostrovoch. :cheers:


----------



## soho42

marish said:


> ^^ radsej boattrip... a pokukat tie stovky bunkrov po opustenych ostrovoch. :cheers:


To hej a potom sa doplavit az na ukrajinu 
http://www.artificialowl.net/2008/08/former-classified-underground-submarine.html


----------



## marish

soho42 said:


> To hej a potom sa doplavit az na ukrajinu
> http://www.artificialowl.net/2008/08/former-classified-underground-submarine.html


nebude potrebne 
tato je opustenejsia, i ked o dost mensia ako ta ukrajinska. 
http://goo.gl/maps/cIz5

bohuzial fotak som tam nebral, takze iba par.


----------



## Leikoo

Ahojte všetci

asi viete- teda tí z BA, že v lesoch okolo mesta sú bunkre z čias 2.svetovej vojny. Vraj boli budované hlavne skupinami protifašistického odboja, no a v lesoch okolo Dúbravky ich je mnoho. Tie na mojich obrázkoch sú lesa pri teplárni na Záluhách na začiatku Dúbravky, ale to je iba fragment z toho čo tam je. 
Síce som tam pobehoval a ňuchal, kde sú tie, ktoré keď sme boli sopliaci, sme preskúmali, ale bez úspechu hno:. Pamätám si asi deväť takých, ale v lepšom stave- nepreborené a v jednom bol dokonca stôl s lavicami.
Tu je Flickr set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630526907620/

Koordináty: 
48°10'18.02"S
17° 3'27.43"V


----------



## Strummer

Leikoo said:


> Ahojte všetci
> 
> asi viete- teda tí z BA, že v lesoch okolo mesta sú bunkre z čias 2.svetovej vojny. Vraj boli budované hlavne skupinami protifašistického odboja, no a v lesoch okolo Dúbravky ich je mnoho


No takto, tie bunkre co su v lesoch su z prvej svetovej, nie z druhej. Viac info tu:

http://pevnosti.sk/foto12.htm

Tie co su mimo lesov su z obdobia pred druhou svetovou. Ide o liniu tazkeho opevnenia okolo Petrzalky (BS-1 pri moste Lafranconi az BS-15 na spicke ostrova Stary Haj) a liniu lahsich opevneni (ropikov) popri Morave pri Devinskej Novej Vsi.


----------



## Leikoo

Strummer said:


> No takto, tie bunkre co su v lesoch su z prvej svetovej, nie z druhej. Viac info tu:
> 
> http://pevnosti.sk/foto12.htm
> 
> Tie co su mimo lesov su z obdobia pred druhou svetovou. Ide o liniu tazkeho opevnenia okolo Petrzalky (BS-1 pri moste Lafranconi az BS-15 na spicke ostrova Stary Haj) a liniu lahsich opevneni (ropikov) popri Morave pri Devinskej Novej Vsi.


 
mg: 

Tak teraz mi je to všetko jasné! Teraz mi všetko dáva zmysel, lebo moja doterajšia informácia mi trochu nedávala zmysel, ale neriešil som to. 

A teraz toto m))
Ďakujem za super link a ďakujem hlavne za korektnú informáciu, ktorá ma neskutočne v tejto chvíli potešila.

Dodatok: už len to, že tie bunkre sledujú (kokr. v prípade lokality Sitina) líniu hranice mesta vytýčenej za Rakúsko-Uhoska, ktorú riadne vyznačujú tzv.
hraničné kamene  bola vec ktorá mi trochu nedávala zmysel v tom, že by tie bunkre boli z 2.sv. vojny...


----------



## Sukino

^^
tu je lokalita petrzalskych na google maps


----------



## Strummer

Dobra mapa je aj tu:

http://ropiky.net/

(kliknut na "Mapa" hore, vyzaduje nainstalovanu Google Earth, ale stoji to za to, je tam aj petrzalske opevnenie, aj opevnenie pri Morave, a neskutocne detailna databaza a kopec fotiek)


----------



## prislusnik

Zdravim v pondelok 30 teho niekto na razsochy ?


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

V akom stave sú budovy v Istrocheme ? Ešte nejaké stoja, či su už všetky dole ?


----------



## Leikoo

Opustený dom na Smrečianskej 20. - krížom oproti podjazdu pod traťou cesty na Kolibu.
Flickr set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631424279280/


----------



## oliverkko

*All about urban exploration*

*-->>* *ProjectUrbex* *<<--*


----------



## vnately

oliverkko said:


> *-->>* *ProjectUrbex* *<<--*


oliverkko, ja fandim podobnym webom, ale chcelo by to naozaj korektny pristup od admina/posterov. Napriklad pri tomto poste nie je uvedeny autor (cize "vnately"), ale vyzera to, akoby fotil oliverkko. 

Tu a tu su original zdroje, ktore som uploadoval pred viac ako 2 rokmi.

*Takze prosim bud o doplnenie autora alebo o vymazanie fotiek v danom poste. Dik!*


----------



## Leikoo

:applause: správne, Vnately. Tak by to malo byť


----------



## vnately

*Malá storka*

_Pre ostatných asi nie až tak zaujímavé, ale pre mňa to bol zaujímavý pocit._


*Flashback:* Prvá polovica 80-tych rokov. Leto. Liptovská Mara.
Ako malý chlapec sa s rodičmi plavím na lodi Liptov (sovietska výroba) po vodnej nádrži. Výnimočný highlight počas horskou turistikou naplnenej dovolenky. Po skončení plavby pózovanie na lodi a pri lodi v rôznych zostavách - s rodičmi, sestrou, dočasne známymi ľuďmi. Otec podľa expozimetra nastavuje čas a clonu na východonemeckom foťáku Exakta. Fotí na pozitívny farebný diafilm. 
Ten po skončení dovolenky posiela na vyvolanie do Hradca Králové. Po niekoľkotýždňovom čakaní príde žltá kartónová obálka s niekoľkými zvitkami filmov. Celá rodina filmy strihá a vkladá do diarámikov. Všetci sú nadšení, aké pekné fotky. Na jednej z nich sa dívam do vody. Asi tam bolo niečo zaujímavé. Rodičia sa smejú, že vyzerám, akoby som cikal. 
Zlostím sa.



O mnoho rokov neskôr. Od mojej plavby po Liptovskej Mare sa vo svete veľa zmenilo. Okrem iného sa stalo toto: rozpadol sa socialistický blok. Rozpadol sa Sovietsky zväz. Rozpadlo sa Československo. Vznikla Slovenská republika. ATĎ.

A tiež: Vznikol internet. Vznikli digitálne foťáky.



Rok 2012. Január. Vlčie hrdlo, Bratislava.
Už ako dospelý (ale duchom mladý) s malou partiou vystupujem z auta pri záhradkách pri Malom Dunaji. Sme traja a komunikujeme po anglicky. Jeden z nás je cudzinec. Blížime sa k opusteným lodiam. Je ich tam asi 5 alebo 6. Najhoršie vyzerá pozostatok lode, ktorý je vtisnutý medzi menej nešťastné kolegyne. Vyzerá ako vnútro veľryby vrátane rebier - hneď vytvárame pracovné pomenovanie "skeleton ship". Postupne prechádzame všetky lode, fotíme na digitál. Na náhľad každej fotky čakáme iba pár stotín sekundy. Ešte malá prechádzka po okolí a session končí.
Večer doma študujem navštívené lode. Dostanem sa na túto stránku. Zisťujem, že asi som už raz na skeleton shipe bol. S viac ako štvrťstoročným a 300 kilometrovým posunom. Navštevujem rodičov, hľadám staré diáky a potvrdzujem tak svoj dojem.


----------



## marish

pekne urbex dejavu! :cheers:
inak na tu dobu si mal dost futuristicke okuliare. :jk:


----------



## soho42

*@liptov*

Pekne si to popisal Vnately. A ze si si na to spomenul, najma vzhladom na to, v akom stave je lod teraz. kay:

Ale k fotakom, nas zahranicny priatel na lodiach fotil na film a ja som sa prednedavnom tiez pridal. Historia sa opakuje, snad sa to tyka len fototechniky ...


----------



## vnately

soho42 said:


> Ale k fotakom, nas zahranicny priatel na lodiach fotil na film a ja som sa prednedavnom tiez pridal. Historia sa opakuje, snad sa to tyka len fototechniky ...


Ano, ano, moja chyba. 
Len ze kedysi bol film jedinou alternativou na scene a teraz je uz skor alternativnou scenou  

(ja s mojou pohodlnostou ostanem pri digitale a este k tomu pri takom, ktory sa da nosit v puzdre na opasku. co uz...)


----------



## Leikoo

Zvlášty (typovo) objekt, ktorý som navštívil dovedna tri krát, sa nachádza v Pezinku a vyzerá, že má starší pôvod, aj keď môže na prvý pohľad pôsobiť ako "Socíkový JRD" komplex, nie starší než 50.rokov. 
Z časti to naozaj je tak, ale dominantná budova (pôdorys v tvare L) ktorá je na obrázkoch je typujem, asi o min. dvesto rokov staršia. Nemám k dispozícii žiadne relevantné údaje, takže sú to len moje dohady.
Myslím si, že objekt mal od počiatkov nezmenený účel a to, že to asi bol dom a dvor bohatšieho sedliaka, po kolektivizácii zabraný a začlenený do JRD rovnakého zamerania.
Rád by som sa podozvedal viac :crazy2: 
Tu je môj Flickr set:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631472688056/


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

*Krátke pozdravy zo známych budov*

*Krátke pozdravy zo známych budov* - _august 2012:_ 

Nemocnica Rázsochy:










Pôrodnica Zochova:










Poliklinika Bezručova:


----------



## soho42

^^
Super, bude aj viac foto?


----------



## Arxi

No, Leikoo...ake su suradnice?  dakujem


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

soho42 said:


> ^^
> Super, bude aj viac foto?


Viac som nefotil, keďže všetko podstatné je už dávno nafotené.  Plnými dúškami som si vychutnával atmosféru daných miest. :cheers:


----------



## Leikoo

Tak..! A mám to:banana:
relevantnééé úúúdaje k tomu objektu v Pezinku:

http://www.grinava.com/polozka-menu-1/pamaetihodnosti/8-historia-grinavy


...pre Arxi: 

Súradnice pre kúriu v Pezinku resp. Grinave:
48°16'35.20"S
17°14'50.83"V

Súradnice pre dom na Smrečianskej ul. v Bratislave:
48° 9'34.71"S
17° 6'55.66"V


----------



## Favorit

vnately said:


> _Pre ostatných asi nie až tak zaujímavé, ale pre mňa to bol zaujímavý pocit._
> *Flashback...*


Pamätám si loď Liptov z Karloveskej zátoky. Dotiahli ju tam niekedy v polovici 90. rokov, to ešte bola kompletná aj s interiérom. Myslím, že na hausbót ju nikdy neprerobili, lebo po niekoľkých rokoch sa potopila. Asi v 2003 som ju bol s kamarátmi pozrieť keď bol nízky vodostav. Už sa stmievalo a my sme sa ešte vyhecovali, že vo vnútri bude mŕtvola. :lol: Interiér pokrytý nánosmi bahna vyzeral dosť zaujímavo, škoda že som to vtedy nepofotil. Potom to pri výstavbe Karloveského ramena už odtiahli, ale ako vidím, stále existuje. 









zdroj: plavba.net

PS: na fotke dobre vidieť ako za 15 rokov klesla hladina ramena...


----------



## Shakul_

jaaj to je ona? dobre si ju pamatam z tej zatoky. par krat sme tam mavali fajne posedenicko s kamosmi. dobra lod to je


----------



## reddevil

poznáte?


----------



## Kvietok

reddevil said:


> poznáte?


Búranie objektov magnezitky mi akosi ušlo. Je to aktuálna foto, alebo kedy sa tam vlastne búralo?


----------



## marish

urban parkour rooftop expolation cestou z hradu :lol:

zochova






musim tam raz skocit so zrkadlovkou, mobilom fotit v noci je dost nanic... :cheers:


----------



## Leikoo

Vo Vajnoroch v Bratislave som v nedeľu ráno zakopol o malé ale milé spestrenie... :|
Pár momentov teda aj pre spestrenie tohto threadu na mojom 
Flickr sete:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631557170638/


... a samozrejme, že:

48°12'55.88"N
17°11'16.17"E


----------



## Leikoo

Ak dovolíte, ešte jedna kultúrna vsuvka hno:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wwxNjvmEgsc


----------



## leclercq

leikoo kde ty na to chodis?  inak ten zamocek v bernolakove je kde presne? pojdem to asi pozriet teraz niekedy spolu s tymi vajnorami


----------



## františek buxanto

kastiel v bernolakove je pri golfovom areali (alebo teda skor naopak). na google maps to hned musis zbadat.
da sa ist aj dnu (teda dalo pred nejakymi 2 rokmi, vojdes oknom na prizemi), interiery su zaujimave. hlavne miestnost s popisanym stropom. len treba davat bacha, lebo v inej miestnosti bol tusim cely strop prepadnuty.

edit: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=brat...=h&hnear=Bratislava,+Slovenská+republika&z=19


----------



## Zaba mlok

Ak by sa niekto chystal pozriet do Stainu je prava chvila, boli sme tam dnes a ziadneho sbs-kara sme nestretli a nechali sme otvorene okno z Blumentaskej na lavo od hlavnej brany.


----------



## leclercq

aha diky frantisek aj zaba


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

marish said:


> urban parkour rooftop expolation cestou z hradu :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> musim tam raz skocit so zrkadlovkou, mobilom fotit v noci je dost nanic... :cheers:


kde to je prosímťa ?

Kvietok: kde nájdem magnezitku ?  resp. kde stála


----------



## marish

^^ presne tu: http://goo.gl/maps/NJeoW (prepni si mapu do 45° rezimu, ak sa ti sama neprepne) :cheers:


----------



## Arxi

Vdaka Leikoo, mapa utesene rastie


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

marish said:


> ^^ presne tu: http://goo.gl/maps/NJeoW (prepni si mapu do 45° rezimu, ak sa ti sama neprepne) :cheers:


ďakujem, ale zaujímalo by ma ako sa tam dostal


----------



## marish

^^ mas to v pmke.


----------



## Leikoo

:crazy2: trochu lepšie spracovaná téma...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG5F-YTfZb8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## vnately

*Istrochem recap*

Boli sme sa prejst vo vinohradoch. Pekne vidno, ze najpopularnejsia cast (superfosfátka, sklad superfosfátu, haly GVH + okolie vratane nejakych administrativnych budov) je uz down...


----------



## Leikoo

Arxi- v poho


----------



## Kvietok

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> Kvietok: kde nájdem magnezitku ?  resp. kde stála


Tu. Este stoji, no coskoro by tam mal ostat uz len komin. Korzar.


----------



## pt82

*Rázsochy rozkrádajú za chrbtom SBS plus fotogaléria na SME.sk*










http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6555561/razsochy-rozkradaju-za-chrbtom-sbs.html


----------



## veteran

Kultúrno-osvetové zariadenie pri Dome techniky ČSVTS v Košiciach
...alebo ľudovo "kongreska" 

Takto to malo vyzerať:









Výstavba: 1985-1991 (stavba bola v roku 1991 zakonzervovaná)
Asanácia: august-október 2012

Fotky sú z dní 19. až 22. augusta 2012.

Pár záberov zvonka:
  

...a teraz šup dovnútra:

Toto mal byť bufet s výhľadom na Námestie osloboditeľov. Úplne vľavo mal byť bočný vchod do budovy (je zabednený plechom).









Hlavný vchod do budovy. Tvoriť ho malo štvoro dvojkrídlových dverí. Pred nimi malo byť menšie schodište.









Vstupná hala









Severné schodisko









Východné krídlo budovy. Vľavo chodba ku výťahu a vstupu na javisko estrádnej sály. Vpravo vstup do sály pre divákov.









Foyer obopínajúci estrádnu sálu



























Sociálne zariadenia









Estrádna sála. V popredí väčšia sála pre 950 divákov. V pozadí menšia pre 350 divákov. Oddelené mali byť posuvnou stenou (vidieť časť konštrukcie). V prípade potreby by sa stena dala odstrániť a vznikla by veľká sála pre 1300 divákov.


----------



## Arxi

Inac, mozno to pre vas nie je ziadna novinka, ale ja som si to vsimol iba tento tyzden - Autoservis na Zahradnickej ul. v Bratislave (medzi zastavkou Slovanet a Strkoveckym jazerom) bol zrovnany so zemou.

Cest jeho pamiatke 
http://www.studyofrust.com/index.php?page=autoservis&skin=light&lang=eng

poloha:
http://goo.gl/maps/f6CgO


----------



## Leikoo

všimnite si tú príbuznosť na fotografiách kamenných stĺpov:

foto č.33:
http://www.studyofrust.com/index.php?page=majcichov&skin=light&lang=eng

a

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7995770955/in/set-72157631557170638/


----------



## vnately

*Heavy Industry Urbex*

(lokaciu prezradzat nebudem, dik za pochopenie)
















































VIAC


----------



## vnately

*video z rovnakeho miesta*


----------



## soho42

*ue desatoro*

The UE "10 Commandments" :

Thou shalt take good pictures otherwise ye shall be deemed twattish. 
Thou shalt not steal anything (unless it's REALLY shiny and cool) 
Thou shalt NEVER knock walls over (unless a sledgehammer is found on site) 
Thou shalt respect security (even if they suffer from Downs Syndrome) 
Thou shalt listen to the leader of thy group 
Thou shalt not travel in large rowdy groups 
Thou shalt have a minimum of Canon 7D on you at all times, maximum 5D Mark II 
Thou can't be arsed to finish off thy rules


What do to if you encounter an urban explorer :

Urban explorers are very dangerous. If you hear some strange noise in your house during nighttime, it's likely an urban explorer "exploring" your house. They are exceptionally good at blending in with shadows and are thus very hard to spot, which is why they call themselves "the Shadow People". Urban explorers can be destroyed by platinum bullets

Snad nevadi, ze je to po EN, na poziadanie to mozem prelozit 
Zdroj http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Urban_exploration


----------



## Arxi

Takisto opusteny stadion Artmedia Petrzalka pri Starom moste sa bura...vie mi niekto potvrdit, ci uz je uplne zburany?


----------



## marish

^^


wuane said:


> Moja naivita nemala konca kraja.Stadion artmedie nestal ani za rozobratie. uke:
> 
> http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/138810/foto-a-je-to-po-artmedii-petrzalka-uz-neostalo-vobec-nic/


----------



## CJone

Arxi said:


> Takisto opusteny stadion Artmedia Petrzalka pri Starom moste sa bura...vie mi niekto potvrdit, ci uz je uplne zburany?


Minulý týždeň som išiel okolo a nebol vôbec zbúraný.


----------



## CJone

*Bývalé vojenské kasárne v Nitre pod Zoborom*

Mesto dostalo kasárne od Ministerstva obrany. Zatiaľ sa tam dokopy nič nedeje, pár budov je v rekonštrukcii. Areál sa bude riešiť podľa urbanistickej štúdie, ktorá nie je ešte schválená. Je tam niekoľko desiatok objektov. Otvorené pre verejnosť len cez víkendy a do konca októbra.
*
Link na reportáž s foto+video:* http://www.nitralive.sk/tipy-na-vylet/1704-zoborske-kasarne-odhalte-s-nami-ich-tajomstva.html

Veliteľská budova - býval v nej aj František Jozef I.











Opustené garáže


----------



## Favorit

CJone said:


> Minulý týždeň som išiel okolo a nebol vôbec zbúraný.


A dobre si sa pozrel? Už je tam len kopa šrotu. Onedlho bude pozemok vyčistený.


----------



## CJone

Tak potom rýchlo pracujú ale zo strany z cesty čo som sa pozeral tak tribuna bola cela  To bolo pred vyše týždňom tak jasné že už je takmer preč.


----------



## vnately

*Bratislava's Classic Urbex*

































































VIAC


----------



## Leikoo

Yes! Bratislava´s iconic urbex! :doh: hlavne, že ešte ani raz som tam nebol


----------



## Phill

vnately said:


>


:drool::bow:


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

už tam toho z istrochemu veľa neostalo či ?


----------



## eMKejx

ale ba este aj stary prejazd pre pesich ponad tu cestu, hm zabudol som nazov ulice, ale je tam Polus, IBM atd a teraz tusim aj Central ci ten je na trnavskom myte? uz netusim, tam je vela ulic...


----------



## Phill

vajnorska, central je na trnavskom jj


----------



## KLEPETO

Tá fotka nemá chybu. Ako sú tam pekne zoradené Centrál, MTI, MTII a Lakeside, no hotový urban vojaci. Vľavo traja poddôstojníci 3Veže a v pozadí ich sleduje generál T115 a plukovník CBC. :colgate:


----------



## bRokEnCHaRacTer

From the weekend:


----------



## bRokEnCHaRacTer

And one more:


----------



## vnately

^^
hallo, cool stuff, as usual. the tower looks very good.

FYI, the inscription above the glass door says "canteen" (or "dining-room").


----------



## bRokEnCHaRacTer

Thank you!


----------



## Shakul_

Vnately, ta zeleziaren je brutaalna. super fotky  skoda ze lokaciu neprezradis...:sad2:


----------



## vnately

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> už tam toho z istrochemu veľa neostalo či ?


niečo zbúrali, niečo ešte ostalo



Shakul_ said:


> Vnately, ta zeleziaren je brutaalna. super fotky  skoda ze lokaciu neprezradis...:sad2:


Dik.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

prečo to vlastne búrajú ? majú s Istrochemom nejaké plány ?


----------



## vnately

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> prečo to vlastne búrajú ? majú s Istrochemom nejaké plány ?


o nicom konkretnom neviem. vlastnik (A. Babis) zrejme nechce mat starosti so schatranymi barabiznami, preto ich dal preventivne strhnut.


----------



## vnately

Dnes si dame trocha teorie:


----------



## marish

^^ najviac ma zaujal ten elevator surfing, to musi byt fakt zabava v style supermaria. :lol:


> Elevator surfing is an activity involving moving around on top of elevators, or jumping between moving elevators where possible.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

vnately said:


> o nicom konkretnom neviem. vlastnik (A. Babis) zrejme nechce mat starosti so schatranymi barabiznami, preto ich dal preventivne strhnut.


a to žiadne z nich neboli nejako pamiatkovo chránené alebo niečo podobné ?


----------



## leclercq

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> a to žiadne z nich neboli nejako pamiatkovo chránené alebo niečo podobné ?


) je celkom usmevne pytat sa podobnu otazku v meste v ktorom je vacsina
industrialnej historie davno dole


----------



## vnately

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> a to žiadne z nich neboli nejako pamiatkovo chránené alebo niečo podobné ?


myslim, ze nie. z tych, ktore zburali tento rok, urcite nie. 
vodna veza by si urcite zasluzila pamiatkovu ochranu - tu sa dufam burat nechystaju. jej dvojicka je pekne zrekonstruovana a sidli v nej architektonicky atelier.
teoreticky by sa mohli o status pamiatky uchadzat niektore predvojnove budovy, vacsina z nich su ale v podstate ruiny. pekne zachovana a navyse fotogenicka je byvala prevadzka Vistra z cias vojny. som zvedavy, aky bude jej osud.


----------



## vnately

Kompilacia z mojich urbex videi. Odporucam pocuvat nahlas (najlepsie so sluchatkami).


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

^^ super video 

chcel by som sa opýtať, boli ste niekedy v budove pri dunaji pod hradom devín ? myslím, že na streche bol kedysi starý amfiteáter. Bol som tam asi 4 roky dozadu a odvtedy si neustále hovorím, že sa tam musím pozrieť znova. Neviete o tom niečo ?


----------



## marish

^^ bol som tam pred dvoma tyzdnami, ale za inym ucelom, takze dnu som nemal cas ist, iba strechu pozrel. uz tam bolo dost citit, ze sa vnutri kuri "travnatymi porastami", takze budova je vyuzivana. 
*


byvaly amfiteater






vstup zo strechy




pozostatky hladiska
*


----------



## Qwert

Zaujímalo by ma, čím to je, že na Slovensku asi 99 % amifiteátrov chátra.


----------



## Phill

kulturnym povedomim


----------



## KLEPETO

Tento skôr doplatil na svoju polohu v čase normalizácie.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

oo ďakujem pekne 

btw http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6586144/krasnu-horku-prestavaju.html poprvýkrát sa dozvedám, že tu niečo takéto máme


----------



## Arxi

a ta budova pod devinom, co to je zac? ma nejaky nazov, a na co sluzila ta samotna budova? nemate daky clanok k tomu dobry?  dakujem


----------



## Phill

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...lo-v-prirode-treba-zburat.html?page_id=291067

treba tu bdovu opravit, je krasna, pripomina mi to Poirota  + historia samotnej budovy podciarkuje fakt, ze ju treba zachranit


----------



## marish

^^ infocentrum + pozicovna bicyklov (a inych sportovych potrieb) + restauracia. :cheers:


----------



## eMKejx

mne sa strasne paci to zabradlie na tej streche, to by bolo kebyze to cele zrekonstruuju, a hore otvoria prijemne miesto pre posedenie s obcerstvenim + kulturny program "z ulice" a pod. Tie amfiky to je fakt... My napr v BB mame jeden takpovediac v centre, kedysi pravidelne navstevovany Elanom, nieze by to bola moja oblubena kapela, ale tak i to svedci o kulturnom ziti mesta, hoc viem ze sa taketo akcie uz robievaju bud v DK alebo priamo postavia tribuny na namesti, kultura sa na takomto mieste u nas uz neprezentuje, isty cas sa tu premietali filmy, v lete to musi byt pecka, hoc uz byvaju obcas autokina "vyznavaci Tesco parkovisk" si pridu na svoje... Ale rad by som si pozrel nejaku dobru komediu v takomto prostredi, hmm a vecer, tma, v dvojici celkom prijemne


----------



## veteran

Ropik na Google Street View. Na obrázku konkrétne objekt K-V/230/A-180 pri Slanskej Hute:


----------



## leclercq

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> oo ďakujem pekne
> 
> btw http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6586144/krasnu-horku-prestavaju.html poprvýkrát sa dozvedám, že tu niečo takéto máme


bol som to dnes pozriet, tiez som o tom nevedel, celkom sympaticke miesto 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bs4ore6zq30z3dt/EzT5jKMpc4


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

leclercq said:


> bol som to dnes pozriet, tiez som o tom nevedel, celkom sympaticke miesto
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bs4ore6zq30z3dt/EzT5jKMpc4


vyzerá to fakt dobre :eek2: bude toho škoda


----------



## KLEPETO

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> vyzerá to fakt dobre :eek2: bude toho škoda


Prečo škoda? Nebude to náhodou nový majiteľ rekonštruovať na byty, kancelárie a luxusný domov dôchodcov? 
http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6586144/krasnu-horku-prestavaju.html


> Luxusné apartmány pre seniorov majú vyrásť na mieste bývalého sanatória Krásna hôrka v lukratívnej časti bratislavských Kramárov. Projekt ráta aj s bytovým domom a dvoma administratívnymi budovami. Rekonštruovať schátraný areál majú od decembra.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

KLEPETO said:


> Prečo škoda? Nebude to náhodou nový majiteľ rekonštruovať na byty, kancelárie a luxusný domov dôchodcov?
> http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6586144/krasnu-horku-prestavaju.html


myslel som škodu pre urbex


----------



## leclercq

tsss taky divne prazdny je ten istrochem


----------



## vnately

*z poslednej akcie*





























VIAC


----------



## KLEPETO

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> myslel som škodu pre urbex


Dočasne si môžeš vystačiť s Bezručovou a OD Ružinov, obe majú dobrý peší prístup alebo MHD. :lol:

Vnatel, posledný ako, že končíš túto sezónu výletov do minulosti?


----------



## soho42

KLEPETO said:


> Vnatel, posledný ako, že končíš túto sezónu výletov do minulosti?


Looool, ze Vnatel. To mu asi prischne


----------



## vnately

KLEPETO said:


> Dočasne si môžeš vystačiť s Bezručovou a OD Ružinov, obe majú dobrý peší prístup alebo MHD. :lol:
> 
> Vnatel, posledný ako, že končíš túto sezónu výletov do minulosti?


Posledný ako zatiaľ posledný, aktuálny, "ostatný" (hnusné slovo). Sezóna sa ešte hádam nekončí. 



soho42 said:


> Looool, ze Vnatel. To mu asi prischne


Oho, pls.


----------



## vnately

*zopar z "ostatneho" vyletu:*

KLEPET, enjoy 






































VIAC


----------



## soho42

*Par aktualnych*

Este daco aj odo mna


----------



## KLEPETO

vnately said:


> KLEPET, enjoy


Tak sme si kvit. 

Avia je inak zachovalá asi, že je garážovaná.


----------



## vnately

*dalsi videopokus*


----------



## KLEPETO

soho42 said:


> Este daco aj odo mna


Pekná varnica, kto vie čo sa v tom robilo. 
Keď som bol na exkurzii vo výrobe živíc v Chemolaku, tiež tam malý podobný reaktor, v ktorom varili živice. Dosť podobne ošumelo to tam vypadalo, iba s tým rozdielom, že tam bolo čisto a svietilo sa tam.


----------



## soho42

KLEPETO said:


> Pekná varnica, kto vie čo sa v tom robilo.
> Keď som bol na exkurzii vo výrobe živíc v Chemolaku, tiež tam malý podobný reaktor, v ktorom varili živice. Dosť podobne ošumelo to tam vypadalo, iba s tým rozdielom, že tam bolo čisto a svietilo sa tam.


Tiez by ma to zaujimalo. K tejto prevadzke som nensiel ziadne info, celkove to bol celkom prekvapivy nalez. Inak reaktor, to znie cool


----------



## Zaba mlok

Nebola to vyrobna kyseliny sirovej? Usudzujem to z toho, ze tam vsade bola citit sira.


----------



## vnately

Video z prechadzky, brezovy hajik + jesenne farby included.


----------



## soho42

*Kupalisko pre nepriaznive pocasie uzatvorene*

Par fotos zo znameho opusteneho kupka









A ako bonus sexi video zo 60tych rokov. Zaujimava je pasaz od 6:17
http://youtu.be/fqNyyIneFXs


----------



## Shakul_

To videjko


----------



## KLEPETO

Kočky. Agentúry pre modelky zo západu by sa o nich v tej pobili, ak by si ich náš socialistický tábor nestrážil. :lol:Miláno, Paríž, New York mohli iba slintať.


----------



## vnately

soho42 said:


> A ako bonus sexi video zo 60tych rokov. Zaujimava je pasaz od 6:17
> http://youtu.be/fqNyyIneFXs


jj, to videjko je zaujimave aj pred 6:17


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Vrutocka stanica je velmi rozsiahla a najde sa tam vela skostov...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Mozno to tu nepatri, ale este existuje Vyhrevna Vrutky, kde miestni machri zachranuju pre Slovensko stare parne rusne, z ktorych sa tesime po celej krajine....


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ




----------



## V-Sixer

Zdravicko, pridavam par fotiek z vyletu z leta. Myslim, ze uz je to znama lokalita.


----------



## V-Sixer

A par foto z nemocnice


----------



## V-Sixer

a druha cast


----------



## vnately

V-Sixer said:


> Zdravicko, pridavam par fotiek z vyletu z leta. Myslim, ze uz je to znama lokalita.


jj, bolo to tam super...
prave prebieha demolacia, podla vizualizacie projektu sa pocita so zachovanim tej najvyssej veze, inak ide vsetko dole...


----------



## vnately

V-Sixer said:


>


inak foto z tohto pohladu mi velmi pripomenula toto:


----------



## KLEPETO

V-Sixer said:


> Zdravicko, pridavam par fotiek z vyletu z leta. Myslim, ze uz je to znama lokalita.


Ako pre koho, čo to je, kde to je?


----------



## Favorit

Uf, nájsť niečo takéto v noci... 










Inak som zvedavý kedy sa bezručka dočká rekonštrukcie. Už by sa do toho mohli pustiť...


----------



## V-Sixer

vnately said:


> jj, bolo to tam super...
> prave prebieha demolacia, podla vizualizacie projektu sa pocita so zachovanim tej najvyssej veze, inak ide vsetko dole...


Ou, to je skoda. Este som sa tam chcel vratit, nepresli sme to vtedy cele :/ V pondelok som bol vo Viedni len som nemal ziadnu mapu a cestu som si z brucha nepamatal. Chcel som ist mrknut, ci to este stoji. Teraz uz viem, ze nemusim.

Tak naposledy teda, este jeden pohlad:


----------



## V-Sixer

Favorit said:


> Uf, nájsť niečo takéto v noci...
> 
> Inak som zvedavý kedy sa bezručka dočká rekonštrukcie. Už by sa do toho mohli pustiť...


Tiez mi nebolo vsetko jedno 

O bezrucke je zatial ticho, mal to byt hotel, potom opat nemocnicny komplex, a teraz ani neviem ci s tym ma niekto nejaky zamer.

Mimochodom, suteren bol ozaj hnusny v tej tme... obzvlast ked mi vsetci zdrhli s baterkami a ja som mal len autofocus assist lamp na zrkadlovke


----------



## soho42

V-Sixer said:


> Tiez mi nebolo vsetko jedno
> 
> O bezrucke je zatial ticho, mal to byt hotel, potom opat nemocnicny komplex, a teraz ani neviem ci s tym ma niekto nejaky zamer.
> 
> Mimochodom, suteren bol ozaj hnusny v tej tme... obzvlast ked mi vsetci zdrhli s baterkami a ja som mal len autofocus assist lamp na zrkadlovke


 Rad by som vedel, co za vtipalkov aranzuju hentake veci. Tiez som raz videl nieco podobne vo fabrike v cechach, obutu a oblecenu figurinu, z ktorej bola vidiet len lezerne prehodena noha zo schodov, pri prvom pohlade zdola mi trocha zabehlo  Potom som si vsimol, ze ma tu topanku oblepenu lepiacou paskou a ze to asi nebude nejaky novy trend v obliekani.

Inak fajne fotos, netusil som ze je tam taka operacna lampa. A vsetky izby boli pristupne alebo daco bolo aj pozamykane?

A cementarne je skoda, tiez som tam planoval este jeden vylet


----------



## vnately

soho42 said:


> Rad by som vedel, co za vtipalkov aranzuju hentake veci.


urban trollers


----------



## potkanX

Favorit said:


> Uf, nájsť niečo takéto v noci...
> 
> Inak som zvedavý kedy sa bezručka dočká rekonštrukcie. Už by sa do toho mohli pustiť...


pred vianocami isiel projekt na UR, bude tam hotel.


----------



## V-Sixer

soho42 said:


> Inak fajne fotos, netusil som ze je tam taka operacna lampa. A vsetky izby boli pristupne alebo daco bolo aj pozamykane?


Vacsina bola pristupna, no bolo par miestnosti, ktore boli pozamykane. Nas v podstate zaujimala patologia, ktoru sme asi aj nasli, ale nebola taka ako sme si to predstavovali  

Jo, a par ludi mi pisalo sukromne spravy, odpisal som, ale netusim ci to prislo, nejak sa tu neviem zorientovat v tom systeme.


----------



## V-Sixer

Vapencovy lom v Madarsku.


----------



## Shakul_

ako sa tu tak spomina ta Bezrucova... dnes som isiel okolo, a partia robotnikov zavarovala zelezne dvere, neviem ci ich ulohou dna bolo zabednit celu bezrucku alebo iba tieto dvere ale vidno ze sa o to staraju. konkretne islo o dvere na rohu dobrovicovej a lomonosovovej.


----------



## soho42

V-Sixer said:


> Vapencovy lom v Madarsku.


Zaujimave. Hentake tabulky v cudzej reci su celkom fajn, clovek moze tvrdit, ze nema ani najmensiu sajnu, co to znamena


----------



## soho42

*nova stranka*

Konecne sa mi podarilo rozbehat si web s urbexovymi foto, ak mate zaujem, mozete si to pozriet tu: http://www.michaljancek.com


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6662345/razsochy-vlada-zrejme-nedostavia.html


----------



## Kernsteinbach

Zdravím.Chcem sa spýtať či niekto preskúmal v chod do tunela na Palisádoch oproti základnej škole.Kamoš tam bol a vravel že to ústi v tunely, kedže sa opravuje a aj opravoval minuly rok myslim tak to assi zamurovali.Viem že spomínal že tam boli nejaké priestory. A ešte vchody do múru na Pražskej ulici? bol tam už niekto?


----------



## marish

^^ je to unikovy vychod z tunela, asi v strede jeho dlzky. da sa tam dostat iba v smere z tunela na palisady, opacne je to zamknute. bol som tam pred otvorenim, este pocas jeho hlavnej rekonstrukcie.


----------



## Cunik da Awesome

Kernsteinbach said:


> Zdravím.Chcem sa spýtať či niekto preskúmal v chod do tunela na Palisádoch oproti základnej škole.Kamoš tam bol a vravel že to ústi v tunely, kedže sa opravuje a aj opravoval minuly rok myslim tak to assi zamurovali.Viem že spomínal že tam boli nejaké priestory. A ešte vchody do múru na Pražskej ulici? bol tam už niekto?


Ten vchod bol opravený v roku 2010 - a ako píše marish slúži ako únikový východ otvoriteľný len z tunela. Otvorením sa spustí ventilácia a pravdepodobne aj alarm. Pre zaujímavosť pridávam pár fotiek - ospravedlňte tú príšernú kvalitu - nemal som fotoaparát so sebou.


----------



## Kernsteinbach

Díky chaloši paráda.A o tej pražskej viete niečo?


----------



## marish

^^ nebol som vnutri, ale myslim, ze su hojne obyvane.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ono už sa to rozoberalo v inej téme. Ale zastávka iba pre výstup a východ na Palisády by bolo zaujímavé hlavne z pohľadu turistu. Zastávka by sa volala Tunel-Hrad a navádzala by ľudí rovno k Hradu od výstupu až na povrch.


----------



## Shakul_

este foto odomna, bol som tam tesne pred otovrenim tunela, vtedy sa totiz otvoril tunel pre verejnost na jeden den peso, ale kedze boli asi lenivi cely tyzden som tade chodil a az potom tam dali take pletivo so zakazovou znackou.


----------



## The810

Tam by sa ta zastavka uzasne hodila, skoda ze sa do toho nikomu nechcelo investovat. Aj ked lacne by to asi nebolo.


----------



## marish

ta zastavka by bola hodne velka hlupost. rozsirit tunel o nastupne ostrovceky, zabezpecit dostatocnu vzduchotechniku a ostatne bezpecnostne poziadavky by stalo neskutocne vela. a ta zastavka by bola absolutne nepouzitelna. z palisad je to k nej na milion schodov, takze pre vacsinu ludi by bolo pohodlnejsie sa prepravit trolejbusom na hodzovo a z obchodnej ist elektrickou.
pre mna to zapada medzi podobne nezmysly ako vytah z tunela na hrad alebo lanovka z nabrezia...


----------



## Cunik da Awesome

marish said:


> ta zastavka by bola hodne velka hlupost. rozsirit tunel o nastupne ostrovceky, zabezpecit dostatocnu vzduchotechniku a ostatne bezpecnostne poziadavky by stalo neskutocne vela. a ta zastavka by bola absolutne nepouzitelna. z palisad je to k nej na milion schodov, takze pre vacsinu ludi by bolo pohodlnejsie sa prepravit trolejbusom na hodzovo a z obchodnej ist elektrickou.
> pre mna to zapada medzi podobne nezmysly ako vytah z tunela na hrad alebo lanovka z nabrezia...


navyše ľudia sú vo všeobecnosti ako teľatá... neviem si predstaviť, kto by ich strážil, aby vyšli hore a neprechádzali sa hore-dole po tuneli... veď keď si to chce niekto vyšľapať po schodoch na hrad, môže použiť Strmú cestu od nábrežia... Keď už o tom - tie domy na strmej ceste sú (všetky) normálne obývané?? Neboli ste tam niekto?


----------



## The810

1. No tak kto sa velmi chce prechadzat po tuneli tak moze spravit aj dnes... na to su tam tie kamery.

2. Existuje taka sranda ktora sa vola eskalator.


----------



## Strummer

Cunik da Awesome said:


> Keď už o tom - tie domy na strmej ceste sú (všetky) normálne obývané?? Neboli ste tam niekto?


Myslim ze hej, normalne tam byvaju ludia vsade. Oni su tam v podstate len dva domy, jedna bytovka asi v polovici schodov, ta je urcite obyvana, a potom ten pekny domcek co tu bol aj nedavno odfoteny v nejakom inom threade, a tam myslim ze tiez niekto byva.


----------



## marish

The810 said:


> 2. Existuje taka sranda ktora sa vola eskalator.


DPB nema peniaze na veci, ktore by boli pre obyvatelov mesta ovela prospesnejsie, tak rozsirovat tunel, budovat vzduchotechniku, rozsirovat unikovu sachtu a este kupovat eskalator, ktory by musel byt specialne vyrobeny na pozadovany sklon je podla mna dost nezmyselne.

vcera vecer som dopravnemu podniku pravdepodobne daroval 40e. mal som poslany smslistok, ale nastupil som skor ako mi dosiel (viem, ze je to moja chyba, ale komu sa chce v tej zime mrznut dalsich 15min) a revizor mal na jeho kontrolnom listku o minutu skorsi cas, ako ja v smske. tak dufam, ze ak mi neuznaju odvolanie, aspon ten moj milodar neinvestuju do nejakej hluposti. :nuts:


----------



## Mousik

Kernsteinbach said:


> Díky chaloši paráda.A o tej pražskej viete niečo?


Na Pražskej sú 3 vstupy, jeden je do relatívne malej miestnosti, druhý do troch asi 20m dlhých tunelov, a tretí tiež najká menšia miestnosť, možno dve. Je tam nanosené ohromné množstvo bordelu a miestami tam nájdeš aj nejaký pelech. Zaujímavé je, že v tej jednej miestnosti sú vymurované akési štvorcové regály, niečo ako v krypte (štvorcové otvory v stene kde sa zasunie truhla a potom zamuruje), ale väčšie. Zaujímalo by ma, na čo mali tieto priestory slúžiť. V rámci prechádzky sa tam určite oplatí pozrieť.


----------



## Kernsteinbach

Shakul_ parádna fotka  . No nemyslim si aj keby bola vybudovaná zástavka v tunely či by ju niekto využíval, je to dosť tmavé a odlahlé miesto podľa mňa by sa jej ľudia vyhýbali. A zaplatili by sme to my z našich daní.

Mousik a nie je tam toho viac? nejaká iné prepojenie s vrchom? myslím horský park alebo niečo podobné?


----------



## Mousik

V jednom z tých tunelov je kolmá šachta nahor, ale nie je tam žiaden rebrík, takže je bez šance dostať sa hore. Aj sme pátrali kam to môže ústiť a jediné čo sme objavili bola veľká betónová kocka bez žiadnych otvorov, v tom "lese" nad pražskou. Teoreticky to môže ústiť tam, prakticky neviem.


----------



## Misiacik

Počujte, nájde sa tu niekto, kto by so mnou išiel omrknúť nemocnicu je bezručke a niekedy v lete možno aj rázsochy?


----------



## Shakul_

v tych tuneloch som este nebol aj ked kazdy den ked chodim okolo sa nane pozeram, vyzera ze tam byvaju bezdomovci, neviem ake su velke ale niekde som pocul ze tam boli akesi vinarske sklady alebo nieco podobne..no co je na tom pravdy. . .


----------



## vnately

Fotky z chodieb na Pražskej, aspoň si teda myslím, že to je odtiaľ.


----------



## Mousik

Presne to jsú tie chodby a tuším mládenci objavili aj nejaký východ z tej šachty, ktorý som ja nenašiel.


----------



## potkanX

evidentne tam nejaki corkari mali medzisklad.


----------



## Qwert

The last discussion moved to the correct thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885608&page=7


----------



## Zaba mlok

Prosim vas, viete mi povedat ako to vyzera s dobrovickou? Da sa dostat dnu? Popripade mi to napiste do PM... Dakujem


----------



## Robertje221

Minuly tyzden sem navstevoval tento dom, v okolie Bratislavy, pri zastavke Devinske Jazero.


Abandoned Residence by Robertje221, on Flickr



Viac na http://flic.kr/s/aHsjDQkKTt


----------



## b3rny

zaujimavy clanok na sme + fotogaleria
Putujú po Slovensku a fotia fabriky, kým ešte stoja
Boli pýchou slovenského priemyslu, dnes sú jeho pomníkmi. Veľké fabriky


----------



## Arxi

A tuna mate novy polhodinovy (a pomerne emocionalny) dokument o miznuti priemyselneho dedicstva v Bratislave.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRKR8hB_VSM


inac diky za tie fotky chodieb na prazskej, vzdy som chcel vediet co tam je


----------



## vnately

*urbex výber z poslednej doby*


----------



## Arxi

Dneska som natrafil na tuto kratku no uzitocnu seriu:
http://tv.sme.sk/relacia/zachranka/

a som si to pozrel cele, kedze z vodicaku si uz skoro nic nepamatam .

Co vy, nosite so sebou nejake pomocky na vykonanie prvej pomoci? Autolekarnicku? Pripadne nejake veci navyse? Celkom ma to zaujima.


----------



## Kernsteinbach

párádne fotky vnately!
inak minule som šiel okolo Hodžka a náhodou som natrafil na rozbité okno do divadla Astorka Korzzo 90´.Bol sa tam niekto kuknut?je to síce zabarikádovane ale cez to okno sa dá ale je z hlavnej ulice a je tam dosť ruch.


----------



## vnately

Arxi said:


> Co vy, nosite so sebou nejake pomocky na vykonanie prvej pomoci? Autolekarnicku? Pripadne nejake veci navyse? Celkom ma to zaujima.


iba ak idem autom, tak mam lekarnicku - v aute 
inak nic specialne lekarske nenosim - iba cistu vodu, ak sa to pocita. ta sa moze hodit - ked uz na nic ine tak aspon na pitie 

ale ak by som sa chystal na nejaky dlhsi hardcore vylet, tak by som urcite zvazoval aj nejaky zakladny balicek prvej pomoci.



Kernsteinbach said:


> párádne fotky vnately!


diky!


----------



## Arxi

Hehe, voda je nutnost, tu mam so sebou vzdy a vsade, nielen na Urbexe. Ja som si zvykol nosit zopar obvazov, trojrohu satku a nejake naplaste, po novom som si kupil aj mensiu autolekarnicku co mi vela nezaberie v batohu. Ale nastastie som ju este nemusel nikdy pouzit, ani tie obvazy.

Rozmyslam, ze mozno este nejaka dezinfekcia by bola fajn, kedze porezanie hrdzavym bordelom bude asi najcastejsie poranenie pri urbexe  tak zeby do ploskacky tvrdy chlast?

A este so sebou nosim dve igelitove tasky. Da sa v tom vselico odniest (necakane), no najma sa na to da sadnut ked je na zemi spina/mokro, pripadne zdvihnut nad hlavu ked kvape zo stropu. A poskladana taska nezaberie nic

si spominam jak sme raz v Razsochach vyrabali provizorny dazdnik z veci co sme nasli naokolo. Aj sa nam to viac menej podarilo, akurat to bol dazdnik tak pre jedneho, a kym sme ho dokoncili, prestalo prsat


----------



## marish

Arxi said:


> Rozmyslam, ze mozno este nejaka dezinfekcia by bola fajn, kedze porezanie hrdzavym bordelom bude asi najcastejsie poranenie pri urbexe  tak zeby do ploskacky tvrdy chlast?


jednoznacne ano. da sa pouzit aj na odlakanie pozornosti pri strete s tlupou krvilacnych bezdomovcov... :cheers2:


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

:lol:
http://www.cas.sk/clanok/245035/v-burlivom-vine-vedia-ako-na-to-africke-kongo-je-na-zochovej.html


----------



## Kernsteinbach

Nenájde sa niekto kto by šiel buduci tyzdenniekam kuknúť?Chceli by sme s priatelkou isť dakam spraviť pár fotiek v Bratislave a hladáme niekoho skúsenejšieho, kto by nás poviedol


----------



## vnately

*Trocha som sa hral s videom:*


----------



## Bunk Moreland

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63423190

Kto pôjde so mnou?


----------



## vakcína

*kúpele Korytnica*
minulý rok.trošku sme sa pobavili v mestečku duchov


----------



## Ayran

pridaj jednu moju  nefunkčny Vodojem


----------



## Favorit

vakcína said:


> *kúpele Korytnica*
> minulý rok.trošku sme sa pobavili v mestečku duchov


o rok skôr ešte s funkčným krídlom 










celý album TU


----------



## vakcína

Favorit said:


> o rok skôr ešte s funkčným krídlom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celý album TU


mmm.krídlo už bolo fuč.škoda


----------



## Leikoo

*Opustené budovy v Prahe*

Od leta minulého roku, čo pracujem a bývam v Prahe, snorím po opustených objektoch, do ktorých je možné aj vstúpiť. Niekoľko som ich aj našiel a postupne (po 3/4 roku!) do nich vstupujem- aj mne to príde ako dlhá doba na prvý krok dnu, ale v cudzom meste je potrebné najprv spoznať miestne pomery a možnosti. 
Kedže niesom v rodnej Bratislave, musím si svoje nadšenie pre "Exploration" uspokojovať v Prahe - týmto sa zároveň ospravedlňujem za "neSlovenský" príspevok tomuto threadu hno: Snáď mi to odpustíte  
link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG4ZijROTIU


----------



## vnately

*známe miesto, kam mnohí z nás občas chodievali*










































































*+ klasická processed urbex fail postapo póza *











VIAC


----------



## V-Sixer

Pekne fotky a pozeram, ze tie nohy sa medzicasom presunuli 

Inak ta posledna fotka, konkretne ten priestor, to je patologia? Alebo ta bola niekde inde? Neboli sme si isti ked sme tam boli.


----------



## V-Sixer




----------



## vnately

V-Sixer said:


> Pekne fotky a pozeram, ze tie nohy sa medzicasom presunuli
> 
> Inak ta posledna fotka, konkretne ten priestor, to je patologia? Alebo ta bola niekde inde? Neboli sme si isti ked sme tam boli.


Neviem, kde presne bola patologia, ten priestor na poslednej foto je na prizemi a je to akoby osobitna stavba vo dvore (ale prepojena so zvyskom). Podla mna najfotogenickejsia cast nemocnice.

A ta posledna tvoja foto(montage) - haha


----------



## V-Sixer

Presiel si aj tie pivnicne priestory v oboch castiach? Tie mali tiez svoje caro, len som nemal stativ ani externy blesk takze fotenie bolo trosku komplikovanejsie :/

My sme hladali prave tu patologiu/marnicu, ale podla vsetkeho to bola prave tato samostatna cast. Co som bol trosku sklamany nakolko som cakal nieco co bude dole v podzemi a budu tam take tie velke boxy na tela atd, atd  Zial nic take sme tam nevideli.


----------



## vnately

*Zo znamej nemocnice este video. Enjoy!*


----------



## vakcína

waw! parádny priestor. posledná fotka je mega!
sory ak sa blbo pýtam, ale niesom z BA. o ktorú nemocnicu sa presne jedná?


----------



## Phill

Bezrucova


----------



## vakcína

Phill said:


> Bezrucova


 thx


----------



## Chesterka

Geniálne fotky Vnately  Aký je teraz stav, je to strážené, či ani nie?


----------



## vnately

Chesterka said:


> Geniálne fotky Vnately  Aký je teraz stav, je to strážené, či ani nie?


No nemyslim si, ze su genialne, ale diky  
Pozri PM.


----------



## Misiacik

Hm, ako sa dá dostať na tu bezručku? Resp., dá sa tam ešte nejakým spôsobom dostať???


----------



## Leikoo

Altstadter, no myslím, že sú geniálne  
"using of camera with excellent results without using HDR is the real master skill"

...nič proti HDR, aj to má svoje čaro


----------



## soho42

*Pivovar*

Ahojte, dako v poslednej dobe nestiham spracovavat a uploadovat fotos, tak moju verziu bezrucky uploadnem az casom, Namiesto toho pridam nejake foto z marca z rovnako znamej BA lokacie, nemenovaneho pivovaru S. 


Archives


Small powerplant 


Call me... 


Chemical labs 


Brewery 


Brewery 


Brewery


----------



## V-Sixer

- Zakutie Istrochemu









- Matador



























- Zementfabrik









- opusteny vojensky objekt Most pri Ba.









- Nemocnica


----------



## Name user 1

poprosim menej softwarovo upravovane fotky, myslim, ze to poskodzuje unikatnu atmosferu prostredia... a za fotky inak dikes


----------



## V-Sixer

Name user 1 said:


> poprosim menej softwarovo upravovane fotky, myslim, ze to poskodzuje unikatnu atmosferu prostredia... a za fotky inak dikes


Na ziadost je vymenena


----------



## tomasgula

Tu mám nejaké fotky z Nemocnice Bezručova, Nemocnica Zochova, Raketová základňa Devínska kobyla, Vodáreň Lamač, Materská škola Lamač, Petržalské metro, Nemocnica Rázsochy, ŽST Bratislava Filiálka, Dúbravanka - Pekáreň a cukráreň, Závody 29. augusta v Partizánskom, Futbalový štadión ŠK Slovan, Petržalské bunkre B-S-1/2/3/4/8

Len z Bezručovej mám do 300 fotiek

urbanwan.szm.com


----------



## tomasgula

Panoráma z Bezručovej


----------



## tomasgula

Partizánske - Závody 29. augusta


----------



## EricDaze

Co bolo v tych krabiciach? Nejake archivne spisy ?


----------



## tomasgula

EricDaze said:


> Co bolo v tych krabiciach? Nejake archivne spisy ?


tam boli same krabice s topankami este na distribuciu co sa nestihlo


----------



## leclercq

areal matador obnova v raci

http://www.dropbox.com/sh/8t0j5rdqf0d3ux4/drwZQDIiP0

a este opustena hala/tovaren v prahe

http://www.dropbox.com/sh/wybbed2lds0y9sd/jL_NTqpS_8


----------



## Leikoo

malý pozdrav z Prahy: 

http://leikoo.deviantart.com/art/Ho...tim-of-murder-371183610?q=gallery:leikoo&qo=0



mňa asi je*ne! Takú triviálnu kravinu akou je EMBEDOVANIE a ja s tým mám (asi) neprekonatelný problém.
Ak môže ktokoľvek- vysvetliť mi to, ako blbečkovi (asi)! Vopred pekne ďakujem.


----------



## soho42

leclercq said:


> a este opustena hala/tovaren v prahe
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/sh/wybbed2lds0y9sd/jL_NTqpS_8


Sem som sa minule chcel pozriet, ale vyhodil ma straznik. Zaujala ma hlavne ta chladiaca veza. Nahodou si nepozeral, ci sa da do nej vliezt?


----------



## Leikoo

Otázočka na mňa, al. na kolegu LekléraCíQjú..?


----------



## leclercq

soho42 said:


> Sem som sa minule chcel pozriet, ale vyhodil ma straznik. Zaujala ma hlavne ta chladiaca veza. Nahodou si nepozeral, ci sa da do nej vliezt?


nepozeral, nebol som tam dlho, inak prva brana do arealu byva otvorena
asi aj kvoli hostelu ktory je dalej, cez vikend tam nikoho nebolo


----------



## soho42

leclercq said:


> nepozeral, nebol som tam dlho, inak prva brana do arealu byva otvorena
> asi aj kvoli hostelu ktory je dalej, cez vikend tam nikoho nebolo


ah, my sme vosli dnu cez branu pri tej tovarni a hned sme narazili na straznika na obchodzke. Bad luck.


----------



## tomasgula

Bývalá DÚBRAVANKA, Pekáreň a cukráreň a.s


----------



## Misiacik

*Bezručka*

Halóóó… neviete niekto, ako sa dá na tú Bezručku dostať? Strašne rád by spm sa tam išiel pozrieť…


----------



## tomasgula

Misiacik said:


> Halóóó… neviete niekto, ako sa dá na tú Bezručku dostať? Strašne rád by spm sa tam išiel pozrieť…


no uz neda. okno je zadebnene


----------



## Chesterka

Sakra zrovna dnes som mala v pláne si to ísť obísť a nájsť si nejaký vhodný prístup, takže ani tam teda nemusím ísť hej? Iný prístup tam nie je, okrem tohto okna?


----------



## Chesterka

Tak bola som to predsa len pozrieť, bo som išla okolo a okno je voľné, nie je zabednené len tá stolička tam už jaksi nie je.


----------



## RoyaaaalFlush

No my sme vcera sa chceli dostat do bezrucky len cesta tam bola celkom zabaarikadovana a ked sme vosli dnuka k vstupnej hale tak tam bolo pocut ludi neviem ci uz bezdomovcov/straznej sluzby tak sme radsej vypadli. Mozno nabuduce


----------



## pt82

> *Vstup k chátrajúcej nemocnici je zakázaný: Tínedžer pokúšal osud a skončilo sa to nešťastím*
> 
> Partia tínedžerov sa v sobotu popoludní dostala do areálu nedostavanej nemocnice na bratislavských Rázsochách. Podľa predbežných informácií jeden z chlapcov- Šimon (15) zo štvrtého bratislavského okresu spadol do výťahovej šachty z výšky približne 4. až 5. poschodia a dopadol na betón. Privolaní záchranári chlapca po prvotnom ošetrení so zlomeninami obidvoch nôh a poranením hrudníka previezli do Detskej fakultnej nemocnice v Bratislave na Kramároch.
> Udalosť vyšetruje polícia, čo potvrdila bratislavská krajská policajná hovorkyňa Tatiana Kurucová. *"Poverený policajt začal trestné stíhanie vo veci prečinu ublíženia na zdraví z nedbanlivosti,"* dodala hovorkyňa.


viac na stránke Nového Času


----------



## potkanX

zaba


----------



## kaxno

Uff, ked to vidim, tak mi je do placu. Este ako maly, som chodieval vlakom + elektrickou na toto kupalisko, ktore bolo krasne udrziavane. V rybnicku boli ryby, vzadu v stanku predavali langose ... Nadherne prostredie a s odstupom casu aj krasna architektura (co som vtedy neocenil).


----------



## mirak2

pokosena trava moze naznacovat, ze sa o to niekto aspon trochu stara... niekde som cital o tom, ze sa tam planuje rekonstrukcia, tak snad...


----------



## potkanX

pokial viem tak to kupil ivo valenta, ten co zbohatol v cechach na hracich automatoch, ten, co v trencine zrekonstruoval tatrahotel, a chce to zrekonstruovat vraj do povodnej podoby. uvidime. uz jeden majitel na zabe skoncil, ked sa nedohodol s kupelmi na vyuzivani termalnej vody.


----------



## Shakul_

Ohladom zaby: (neviem ako sa sem vklada uz nahlad s videom tak iba link)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7mtZyJIddY


----------



## Favorit

potkanX said:


> uvidime. uz jeden majitel na zabe skoncil, ked sa nedohodol s kupelmi na vyuzivani termalnej vody.


Teraz to zas viazlo na predaji mestského pozemku za účelom vybudovania parkoviska. Ako tak pozerám na fotky, zrejme sa stále nedohodli. Bola by veľká škoda, ak by na tom projekt stroskotal.


----------



## potkanX

mam pocit, ze teplicki konseli su i na slovenske pomery mimoriadne sprosti. i ked zasa na druhej strane som pocul, ze miestne prislusny stavebny urad je celkom normalny. valenta je mozno jediny clovek siroko daleko, ktory to (vraj) naozaj chce obnovit a jediny, ktory to planuje obnovit do povodnej podoby, a nie prestavat, jako sa lubi jemu a jako sa lubi ekonomickemu oddeleniu. uz jeden taky novodoby plan prestavby tu pred par rokmi prezentovany bol (od ineho investora) a bola to katastrofa.
ta stavba je teraz niekde na hrane, este stale vypada staticky v poriadku. ale za rok dva to byt pravda nemusi, zacnu sa na par kritickych miestach drolit betony, voda sa dostane na armatury a statik nariadi zhodit polku baraku.


----------



## vlaDyka

*Trnava - Park Janka Kráľa / Staničná ul. - DIELNE*
Objekt na parc. č. 9129/2, vlastník : Euro MAX Slovakia, a.s. (LV č. 5064)


----------



## vnately

o urbexe už píše aj Pravda, lol


----------



## Chesterka

*The Valkyrie Urban Exploration*

Zdravím Vás ľudia... Rozbieham stránku na FB kde si zhromažďujem svoje fotky z opustených miest a rôzne iné zaujímavosti z oblasti Urban Exploration. Tu je zopár fotiek a zvyšok nájdete tu >>> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Valkyrie-Urban-Exploration/393465680759860?ref=hl

Budem rada za každú podporu


----------



## MaCo123

*LD Lipa TT*

Zdravim, par fotiek z LD Lipa v Trencianskych Tepliciach. Chystam sa tam v dohladnej dobe aj na staru nemocnicu, tak hadam pridu este odtial fotky.


----------



## Chesterka

*Dominanty Steinu*


----------



## vnately

^^
bola si aj vo vnutri tej dominanty vpravo?


----------



## Chesterka

vnately said:


> ^^
> bola si aj vo vnutri tej dominanty vpravo?


V dominante vpravo som nebola, pretože sa mi vybil foťák ale snáď sa niekedy ešte podarí do tretice


----------



## Chesterka

Nemáte niekto šajn, či sa v Ilave nájde niečo zaujímavé opustené?


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^
^^ Neuveritelne ako ta budova s kopulou za par rokov co je opustena spustla. Este nedavno vobec nevyzerala tak hrozostrasne.


----------



## vnately

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^
> ^^ Neuveritelne ako ta budova s kopulou za par rokov co je opustena spustla. Este nedavno vobec nevyzerala tak hrozostrasne.


mas pravdu, hoci vela robi aj samotna foto. navyse toto sa zda tesne po dazdi, takze vyzera to take kontrastnejsie oprsane.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tá kopula hlavne nemá na sebe krytinu, ktorá bola z medených zoxidovaných nazelenalých plátov. Tá je strhnutá a speňažená v zberných surovinách. Preto vypadá ako po útoku atómkou.


----------



## vnately

*etwas neues*


----------



## tomasgula




----------



## tomasgula

*Plaváreň*


----------



## tomasgula

*Podzemie*


----------



## Favorit

^^
To posledné je CO kryt Vojenskej nemocnice pri Železnej studničke, nie?


----------



## tomasgula

Favorit said:


> ^^
> To posledné je CO kryt Vojenskej nemocnice pri Železnej studničke, nie?


hej hej. poznas to


----------



## FR4nkIE

Čaute!
Chcem na tento thread trošku prispieť aj ja, tak dávam pár fotiek do pléna  Jedná sa o objekty vo Zvolene a okolí (tehelňa, bývalá stredná škola s internátom, staré známe sanatórium na liečbu TBC...). Ak by niekto niekedy chcel niečo z toho vidieť, tak niečo vymyslíme  Momentálne žijem v BA, takže ak by sa chystala nejaká akcia, či už by sa niekde išlo, alebo by sa konalo len nejaké stretko, pokec, výmena zážitkov a potobne, rád sa zúčastním.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

raz tu niekto posielal fotky z urbexu "podzemia" na pražskej ulici. Snažil som sa to nájsť buď tu, alebo cez google ale nič, nemohol by to sem niekto poslať ?

btw našiel som na nete (https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...x720/1234714_633512766680094_1437614883_n.jpg) vie niekto kde by som to našiel ?


----------



## Chesterka

*The Valkyrie Urban Exploration*

Pekne strávený víkend


----------



## darkillas

*Niklovka - Sered*

Zdravim vsetkych. Fajnova skupinka. Uz dlho som nieco taketo hladal. Dufam ze tu najdem nejake zaujimave miesta a hadam aj nejaky spolocny vyletik dame :cheers:
V BA som zatial nevidel nic, tak sa tesim ze je tu dost a stale aktualne info. Skoda ze niektore aktualitky su smutneho charakteru - zrovnane zo zemou.

Toto je moj prvy vstup a kedze som tu nevidel este fotky z Niklovky, tak posielam dva linky. Dufam ze sa bude pacit. Kritiku si kludne nenechajte pre seba 

Fotene digitalom davnejsie:
http://www.inphoto.eu/nickel-factory/

Fotene klasikou nedavno / 35mm Film Kodak Ektar 135 /ISO 100:
http://www.inphoto.eu/nickel-factory-35mm-ektar-film/

Enjoy


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^
^^ Kde to je? Pekne fotky.


----------



## darkillas

Dakujem. Je to Niklova hut v Seredi:
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=48.269026,17.741282&num=1&t=h&z=15

Inac takto nejako si predstavujem idealne posuvanie informacii o lokaciach medzi uzivatelmi tejto skupiny ;-)


----------



## leclercq

darkillas said:


> Dakujem. Je to Niklova hut v Seredi:
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=48.269026,17.741282&num=1&t=h&z=15
> 
> Inac takto nejako si predstavujem idealne posuvanie informacii o lokaciach medzi uzivatelmi tejto skupiny ;-)


huta v seredi nie je nejako poburana? lebo by som to isiel pozriet, dik


----------



## darkillas

No v podstate je to uz len skelet so schodami, ale ako tak zatial stoji. Vonkajsi rebrik na najvissiu strechu uz davnejsie odstranili, ale poschodia tam zatial su. A mala budova pred fabrikou tiez stoji za navstevu. Postupne to rozoberaju bezdaci a fetaci, ale oplati sa navstivit. Hlavne je to volne pristupne na rozdiel od dnesneho vyletu.

Dnes som dal svoj prvy, aj ked kratky, ilegal urbex na opustenom druzstve, kory trval asi pol hodku, hlavne kvoli posratosti. Pri hlavnom vstupe boli v klietke zavrete dva vlciaky a aj ked som isiel cez plot zo zadu nebol som si isty ci nahodou dalsie nepobehuju po celkom velkom areali. Kedze som objekt videl prvy krat, pre istotu som skratil vizitu na minimum casu a priestoru. Priestor v podstate o nicom, ale adrenalin som si uzil:rock: Fotky budu ked sa vyvola film.
Tiez som zbehol do Podhajskej kde som hladal Pavlínsky kláštor, ale bez uspechu. Resp. som sa ponahlal rovno na stretnutie so zakaznikmi:bash:.

Nejaky doby tip v okoli Nitry? V Trnave je dostupny ten cukrovar? Nahodou presnejsia lokacia? Inac na zaciatku Vrablov od NR je celkom slusna tovaren. Zatial som nestihol omrknut, ale asi to bude v areali funkcnej prevadzky, ako vecsina opustenych budov co som si v okoli vsimol.


----------



## darkillas

FR4nkIE said:


> Čaute!
> Chcem na tento thread trošku prispieť aj ja, tak dávam pár fotiek do pléna  Jedná sa o objekty vo Zvolene a okolí (tehelňa, bývalá stredná škola s internátom, staré známe sanatórium na liečbu TBC...). Ak by niekto niekedy chcel niečo z toho vidieť, tak niečo vymyslíme  Momentálne žijem v BA, takže ak by sa chystala nejaká akcia, či už by sa niekde išlo, alebo by sa konalo len nejaké stretko, pokec, výmena zážitkov a potobne, rád sa zúčastnim


No, vyzera to fajnovo. Rad bysom si to pozrel, ked nahodou budes mat cas a chut vybehnut. Niet nad lokalneho sprievodcu.Ak sa bude dat tak sa plz ozvi a sincneme sa. Ja by som isiel z NR najlepsie cez den, ked je este dost svetla.

Vdaka.


----------



## darkillas

Dnes sa mi konecne podarilo zavesit na net cisto experimentalny subor HDR fotiek z vyletu z asi pred dvoch rokov z Komarna z Vojenskej pevnosti pri Dunaji. Zzzzzzzz.

Dufam ze sa bude pacit a ak nahodou nemate razdi HDR, tak si budete musiet pockat na nieco nove.

http://www.inphoto.eu/vojenska-pevnost-komarno/

Inac dnes som mal poriadne stastie. Bol som pozriet (prvy krat) stary cukrovar v Trnave a veru oplatilo sa. Neviem ci sa vratnik akurat isiel vysrat (a k tomu bola Nedela), ale akoby nic som vkracal cez vratnicu do arealu a tak sa vyblbol bez akehokolvek dozoru. Podarilo sa mi dostat aj do vedlajsej haly a halu samotneho cukrovaru nafotit aspon cez dieru v stene. Nasiel som jedno okno a dieru v stene na prvom poschodi zo zadnej strany (z vonku treba vyliezt rebrikom na "medzistriesku"), cez ktore by sa asi dalo dostat do hlavnej haly. 
Ked som potom isiel za vratnikom ze ci sa neda ist pozriet do haly, tak ze v ziadnom pripade, dokonca ani do arealu ma nechcel pustit (to netusil ze mam uz davno bobehane  Ani uplatiti sa nenechal. Ze ani riaditel by mi to nedovolil. Tak som bol rad aspon z toho co mam a som zvedavy na fotky ked ich dam vyvolat, potom samozrejme zavesim.


----------



## Janci1982

Ta holka na 3 fotke od konca je tam ako staly inventar?


----------



## leclercq

do kelu, dva tyzdne dozadu som bol na sluzobke v komarne to je ta pevnost na madarskej strane?


----------



## J1mbo

mam pocit ze ta cast na madarskej strane je v trochu lepsom stave, tam je dake muzeum ci co to je  raz som tam bol a vyzeralo to inak  hento bude asi slovenska cast (aj ked tam som nebol)... hlavna pevnost je na slovensku a v madarsku je len predpolie pevnosti


----------



## darkillas

@ Janci1982: Viem ze ta fotka je tam od veci, ale prave preto som ju tam dal. Trosku narusit povodny tok myslienok pri pozerani fotiek 

@ leclercq: Ak spravne chapem svlovenska vs madarska strana = severna str. dunaja vs juznej str. dunaja tak to bolo cele fotene na slovenskej strane. Mam ale pocit ze sa tam neda dostat len tak hodcikedy. Treba sa asi dohodnut so spravcom. Myslim ze tam robia tours. Ja som sa zviezol s fotoklubom Trafacka v NR. Cista vtierka, ale uzil som si.


----------



## Zaba mlok

Dnes som sa chystal do Steinu, po druhom kolecku okolo pivovaru vysiel na ulicu SBS-kar s tym, ze siel odprevadit dakeho kamarata. Dal som sa s nim do reci a vravel, ze su dennodenne vo vnutry traja a jeden z nich ma psa. Penta dala vo vnutry miestami natahat elektrinu a nainstalovala kamery. A ze kazdy den vynasaju von ludi ktory tam vniknu. Cize ist dnu a volne sa tam poprechadzat uz nepripada v uvahu (pokial nechcete dostat pokutu). Jedina pozitivna sprava je, ze tento tyzden by tam mal byt den otvorenych dveri pre novinarov takze vtady by sa dalo ist este dnu.


----------



## FR4nkIE

Čaute čaute! V prvom rade chcem všetkým popriať pekné sviatky a všetko dobré do nového roka! A v druhom rade sa chcem opýtať, či by ľudia z BA a okolia nechceli po novom roku spraviť nejakú session pri pivku. Pokecať, vymeniť skúsenosti, prípadne dohodnúť nejaké spoločné akcie.


----------



## Zaba mlok

O tom strazeni ma presvedcila len svorka psov (steniat) ktore dobehli k plotu ale straznika som nevidel. A o tej rekonstrukci som sa docital, ze zaciatkom roka 2014 by mala zacat. Skorej som chcel vediet ci sa niekomu podarilo dostat dnu a ako to tam aktualne vyzera.


----------



## soho42

Hej tie psy su vsetkych moznych druhov 
Vyzera to tam celkom slusne http://aktualne.atlas.sk/obrazom-princeznin-kastiel-caka-na-zachranu-premiera/dnes/regiony/foto/19, dostat sa tam da asi len oficialne


----------



## leclercq

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7063953/ako-bude-vyzerat-new-stein.html

tak DOD by mal byt 8 februara...


----------



## darkillas

Tak to je vyborna informacia. Skoda ze mam prave ten vikend teambuilding. Anyway spravim vsetko preto, aby som to stihol, aj ked budem asi dost rozbyty. Tak sa hadam vidime. Moj prvy a zaroven posledny pohlad do Steinu by som si nechcel nechat ujst. Dakujem za info.

Sent from my PMP5597D using Tapatalk


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Takisto aj pre mna to bude prva navsteva. Velmi sa tesim. Prave Stein mi chyba do bratislavskej urbex zbierky.


----------



## Chesterka

Jop info z pred pár dní o DOD v Steine ma veľmi potešila. Do tretice si to obehnúť a detailnejšie pozrieť zaujímavé časti, určite fajn príležitosť, i keď práca ma pravdepodobne nepustí :/ No všemožne sa budem snažiť vymotať, Stein je predsa dôležitejší  Tak možno sa vidíme.


----------



## vnately

4FukkinLyn said:


> Takisto aj pre mna to bude prva navsteva. Velmi sa tesim. Prave Stein mi chyba do bratislavskej urbex zbierky.


a okrem Steinu uz mas "vsetko" pochodene?-)


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

vnately said:


> a okrem Steinu uz mas "vsetko" pochodene?-)


V BA zijem dva roky, takze niektore zburane miesta som uz nemal moznost vidiet. Toto je jedna z poslednych velkych urbex atrakcii.


----------



## vnately

*Istrochem kedysi a potom*

Podarilo sa mi dostat k nejakym fotkam CHZJD z obdobia socializmu, klikni.



*Superfosfatka kedysi a potom - dnes uz neexistuje.*



















*Sklad superfosfatu kedysi a potom - dnes uz neexistuje.*



















*Prevadzka Lindan kedysi a dnes.*



















*V Závode mieru, kedysi a dnes.*


----------



## darkillas

Parada. Skoda ze uz je fuc.


----------



## Zaba mlok

Tuto knizku odporucam, tam je tiez vela peknych fotiek 

http://www.martinus.sk/?uItem=134294


----------



## Sukino

vnately said:


> Podarilo sa mi dostat k nejakym fotkam CHZJD z obdobia socializmu, klikni.


gps?


----------



## vnately

Sukino said:


> gps?


Gps istrochemu??


----------



## Arxi

tak hadam sa vidime v tom steine


----------



## Shakul_

damy a pani : http://www.yit.sk/yit_sk/media-a-no...nie-arealu-byvaleho-pivovaru-stein-verejnosti


----------



## Chesterka

Už nech je sobota  Inak ľudia o koľkej sa tam chystáte?


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Chesterka said:


> Už nech je sobota  Inak ľudia o koľkej sa tam chystáte?


ja o 10:00. (pre istotu, ak by ram bolo vela ludi a dlhy rad).


----------



## Cunik da Awesome

*Stein*

Tak poviem vám teda... pekný trapas to bol :down: Aspoň teda z môjho pohľadu – očakával som viac


----------



## Chesterka

Tak to teda hej, fiasko  Keby sa aspoň tí ľudia akože kvázi sprievodcovia tvárili, že ich to baví, ale aj to by bol pre nich asi priveľký výkon.


----------



## vnately

ocakaval som to, nemal som prehnane ocakavania. bola to cista PR akcia, poznal som tam baby z jednej PR agentury. cielom bolo zvysit zvysit sympatie verejnosti a medii k developerovi a ukazka zleho stavu objektu - aby ludia videli, ze nebude skoda ak 90% zburaju.

ale ruku na srdce: ak by ste boli developerom, pustili by ste stovky ludi volne po areali? kedze viem, ako to tam vyzera tak ja nie. (iba vybranu skupinku :lol

na druhej strane, keby som tam predtym nebol, asi by som bol teraz tiez sklamany


----------



## Chesterka

Tiež ma to z pohľadu človeka ktorý to tam má prelozené až tak veľmi neprekvapilo ako to dopadlo... no myslím, že sa to dalo zorganizovať oveľa lepšie a nie hŕŕŕ nahnať tam kvantum ľudí a venovať im minimum času, len aby sa nepovedalo. Nech mi nehovoria, že tá statika je až tak hrozná, že sa tam aspoň vo vybraných interiéroch nemôžu pohybovať skupinky cca 10-15 ľudí so sprievodcom a mať k tomu aspoň nejaký minimálny výklad k veci. Ale ako už vnately povedal išlo len čisto o PR hru.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Mne trochu prekážalo to čakanie. Predsalen, stáť 45 minút pre 15 minútovú obhliadku je nič moc. Aj keď sa dala prejsť iba malá časť, beriem to tak či tak pozitívne, lebo obdobie, keď to tam nebolo až tak strážené a zničené, sa už nikdy nevráti. Takže aspoň niečo.


----------



## Favorit

Pridávam teda aj moje fotky. Očividne nerátali, že príde toľko ľudí. Keď sme sa tam už konečne dostali, tak nás dosť hnali. 
A chcel som sa tak ako Rosová ísť pozrieť do spilky, škoda.






















































































































Zobral som si aspoň malý mozaikový suvenír


----------



## Chesterka

Viac na *The Valkyrie Urban Exploration* >>> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.486052178167876.1073741857.393465680759860&type=1


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1034810/verejnost-si-mohla-prezriet-areal-byvaleho-pivovaru-stein.html


----------



## leclercq

no inak, tie kamery tam su?...


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

pozeral som po stenách ale nič som nenašiel...ale možno som asi slabo pozeral


----------



## vnately

*niekolko z posledneho vyletu*


----------



## Chesterka




----------



## vnately

*video z posledneho vyletu*


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Chesterka said:


>


kde to je fotené ? :cheers:


----------



## leclercq

sou energeticke zahorska :discoduck::discoduck:


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

aha, vďaka 
btw tak ma napadlo skúšal niekto niekedy sa ísť pozrieť k pozostatkom Vydrice ? vždy keď idem autobusom okolo pozorujem, že stále sú tam pozostatky zbúraných domov a vyzerá to veľmi zaujímavo. Ak tam niekto pôjde náhodou niekedy tak určite tu zaveste fotky, som na ne velmi zvedavý


----------



## Chesterka

"Poprosíme hráčov ktorí chodili hrávať airsoft do Abrahamu [stara decka liečebna] aby sa v týchto priestoroch už nezdržiavali a nehravali tam airsoft, ak budete v priestore prichytený nebude to bez následkov. Naposledy sme boli z priestoru vakazany a po telefonate z majitelom objektu, neodporucam tento objekt navštevovať."

Oznam z FB stránky AirSoft Slovakia

Viete o tom dakto dačo...? Veď roky sa tam chodilo hrať úplne v pohode a zrazu takto majiteľ špekuluje. Žeby sa s tým niečo plánovalo?


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Medzi Martinom a Sucanmi sa nachadza lokalita Explozia, kde ku koncu trvania 1.CSR chcela Cesko-moravska Kolben-Danek...CKD...postavit zbrojovku. Stihli sa vykupit pozemky a natiahnut zeleznicne vlecky...Po vojne a obnove CSR zacali CKD stavat v inej lokalite mesta - za riekou, kde vtedy boli iba kasarne a pivovar. Po 48. vystavba pokracovala pod nazvom J.V.Stalina...medzi domacimi zvanej Jebe Stalina. Dnes je na Explozii uz pomerne vela firiem, ale z juznej strany sa este najdu pozostatky kolajisk, budov i ,asi, premostenia...


----------



## darkillas

Vazeny navstevnici,

Pohodlne sa usadte a nechajte sa previest arealom Trnavskeho Cukrovaru:

http://www.inphoto.eu/cukrovar-trnava-35mm/


----------



## leclercq

oficialne? :nuts:



darkillas said:


> Vazeny navstevnici,
> 
> Pohodlne sa usadte a nechajte sa previest arealom Trnavskeho Cukrovaru:
> 
> http://www.inphoto.eu/cukrovar-trnava-35mm/


----------



## darkillas

Taka nahoda. Smatlal som sa tam okolo brany akoze nic a kedze sa bol straznik asi akurat vysr**, tak som sa dosmatlal az na druhu stranu arealu. A kedze ma tam uz nevidel, tak som tam pobehal co sa dalo. Ale je mi luto ze som sa predsa len nedostal do vnutra hl. budovy. Az na zaver som nasiel odomknute dvere, ale to ma straznik uz uvidel. A na rebriku vzpriecit sa s prilbou na hlave neradno :-DDD


----------



## Chesterka

*Out*









*In*


----------



## leclercq

klasika


----------



## Chesterka

leclercq said:


> klasika


Nejako to tam vykosili sa mi tak vidí... keď som bola naposledy bolo to vcelku dosť obrastené.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

leclercq said:


> klasika


 Prosím, kde to je?


----------



## Tereziana

*diplomka o urbexe*

zdravím,
po zrelej vianočnej úvahe ma konečne osvietilo a svoju diplomovú prácu som sa rozhodla venovať urbex komunite v Bratislave (ja som sa k nej dostala cez M_P_BA). Ide v podstate o kvalitatívny výskum, čo znamená, že by som rada spravila rozhovory face to face s cca piatimi-šiestimi ľuďmi (samozrejme, v práci by bola zachovaná anonymita). Pokiaľ by ste boli ochotní sa stretnúť, alebo máte nejaké odorúčania na ďalších ľudí, prosím, píšte do inboxu sem, alebo rovno na [email protected], veľmi by mi to pomohlo (hlavne teda ľudia z BA, ale kľudne sa stretnem aj s Trenčanmi a pod. ). Na Slovensku sa tejto téme zatiaľ veľmi nikto nevenoval, preto by bolo skvelé, keby bol niekto ochotný spolupracovať. Ešte raz dikes!


----------



## leclercq

ale  tazke nebyt skepticky

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7146249/spustnute-sypky-v-bratislave-prestavaju-na-byty-tanciaren-aj-divadlo.html


----------



## Chesterka

Ježííííš blbé Piano, má to niekto, žeby skopíroval zvyšok článku? Ď


----------



## didinko

Chesterka said:


> Ježííííš blbé Piano, má to niekto, žeby skopíroval zvyšok článku? Ď


Spustnuté sýpky v Bratislave prestavajú na byty, tančiareň aj divadlo
foto
28. 3. 2014 5:59:43
K dispozícii je nová verzia SME.sk pre Android s pohodlnejším čítaním článkov. Kliknite pre aktualizáciu.
Staré priemyselné budovy sýpok v Jarovciach nezbúrajú. Premeniť ich majú na kultúrne centrum a bývanie.

JAROVCE. Nové domy, noví obyvatelia, no napriek tomu atmosféra vidieka. Chlapi v teplákoch, susedské stretnutia, miestne akcie.

Kus mesta má do bratislavských Jaroviec, malej mestskej časti s asi 1300 obyvateľmi medzi Petržalkou a Rusovcami, vniesť medzinárodné kultúrne a eventové centrum Design center spojené so štýlovým bývaním.

Dizajnové lofty, kaviarne, obchody, hudobný klub či tanečné sály, na to všetko sa má zmeniť areál tunajšej spustnutej sýpky.

Prestavbu industriálnych objektov plánuje architekt Martin Paško z kancelárie Adom. M Studio z architektonického domu Design Factory. Sľubuje, že z pôvodnej stavby s klasickým tehlovým konštrukčným systémom chcú zachovať všetko, čo je možné a hodnotné.

Konverziu, čiže premenu objektov, majú spustiť budúci rok. Dominantou veľkého projektu má byť zrekonštruovaná sýpka so svojím typickým murivom z druhej polovice minulého storočia.


Prečítajte si tiež:
Bratislava mala kedysi fabriku skoro na všetko
Hudba, tanec, divadlo
„Sýpka ostane kompletná s celou konštrukciou, podlahami a stropmi vrátane technologických prvkov,“ opisuje projekt architekt. „Pôvodné priestory majú okrem podkrovia nižšiu výšku, bude k nej vytvorená vo dvore vyššia sála na rôzne spoločenské podujatia.“

Zachovať chcú aj starú vrátnicu a objekt vo dvore, z ktorého má prestavbou vzniknúť Music club a reštaurácia.

Zbúrať majú pôvodné skladovacie priestory. „Nahradené budú novými apartmánmi, dvojpodlažnými loftami s kaviarničkou a vinotékou, priestormi pre umelcov, menšími dizajnovými obchodmi, showroomami a galériami.“

Tieto priestory majú vytvoriť novú uličku, akési námestie. Vznikne tak podľa architekta určité centrum pre obyvateľov z okolia. Na novom priestore uprostred sýpok si architekt predstavuje letné slávnosti či filmové premietania po zotmení. Celoročne by mala kultúra fungovať v dvoch tanečných sálach a divadle.

„Vznik nových obľúbených tanečných štúdií nás podnietil zaradiť aj túto funkciu. Radi by sme využili podporu starostu Jaroviec pre cyklotrasu a iniciovali novú odbočku z hrádze zo známych bufetov pred Rusoveckým jazerom.“


----------



## Chesterka

Čauko ľudia, dáky fajný urbex objekt Nitra - okolie by sa našiel? Kdyby něco píšte správy. Ďakujem


----------



## Chesterka

Určite pre väčšinu žiadna novinka však


----------



## b3rny

nieco malo z vikendu

Saltworks
https://secure.flickr.com/photos/b33rny/sets/72157643655056975/

Hospital
https://secure.flickr.com/photos/b33rny/sets/72157643655995053/


----------



## darkillas

Original slovensky uplatkarsky FAIL. Som hladal info o investorovi a developerovi a je to cele ojeb. Firma co ma stavat bola zalozena cca mesiac pred kupou objektu. Majitel figuruje asi v 10tich firmach, tak si spravte vlastny nazor.
 http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7164275...-a-bratislavsky-pivovar-stein-neochrani.html


----------



## leclercq

darkillas said:


> Original slovensky uplatkarsky FAIL. Som hladal info o investorovi a developerovi a je to cele ojeb. Firma co ma stavat bola zalozena cca mesiac pred kupou objektu. Majitel figuruje asi v 10tich firmach, tak si spravte vlastny nazor.
> http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7164275...-a-bratislavsky-pivovar-stein-neochrani.html


mhm no to je absolutne bezna prax, vacsina novostavieb minimalne v bratislave ma vlastnu eserocku... asi mas na mysli majercaka a dreamfield property... dramfield bola vytvorena prave za ucelom drazby a nie je na tom nic neobvykle. pricom tato firma nestavia, investor je YIT Reding spolu s majercakovym MiddleCap a developer je YIT Reding, pricom tieto dve firmy spolupracuju odkedy finsky YIT kupil Reding. Okrem ineho postavili aj celkom znamy Reding tower. Samozrejme hovori sa ze v pozadi je myslim Penta, no kde v pozadi neni samozrejme uplatkarstvo je na slovensku vsade, preto je napriklad taka SKANSKA na tom u nas dost biedne, hlavne oproti lokalnym "spriaznenym" developerom (vahostav, doprastav ze ano) a mam info ze maju v plane ukoncit posobenie na slovensku


----------



## vnately

*pekný priestor*

Ak to poznáte, pls nepíšte polohu sem do fóra. Je to tam zatiaľ pekné, neposprejované.




























viac foto


----------



## vnately

*cukrovar*























































viac foto


----------



## Chesterka

Hi guys  dakto zbehlý v Trnave a okolí by sa tu nenašiel, kto by mi vedel dobre poradiť lokality? Ak dačo tak do správ. Ď


----------



## vakcína

Ahojte,

nájde sa tu dobráčisko ktorý by mi do privátnej správy prezradil kde v slovenských horách nájdem túto opustenú chatku? 
vďaka!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108623821&postcount=1128


----------



## Chesterka

*Kaštieľ*

Výhľad z opusteného kaštieľa na rozsiahly park


----------



## Chesterka

Zopár kúskov z víkendových potuliek v Nemecku, čoskoro ďalšie foto na FB -> *The Valkyrie Urban Exploration* https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Valkyrie-Urban-Exploration/393465680759860?ref=hl


----------



## qkrusty

niekto z LM,LH,RK,PO kto by vedel o zaujimavom mieste ? rad by som spravil fotky


----------



## Bunk Moreland

http://www.navratdoreality.com/?p=view&id=19589

Owlman


----------



## alien

Ludkovia, tak uz sa roky chystam na daky urbex, mate daky zaciatocnicky typ pre mna? By som s kamosmi vybehol. Ale na zaciatok take nieco aby nas nezacali nahanat psy . Ak su to dake tajne lokality, tak PM please


----------



## Chesterka

*Bláznivé Krvavé Šenky*

Čaute ľudia, kopírujem Vám sem upozornenie, ktoré som akurát postovala k sebe na FB *The Valkyrie Urban Exploration*.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Valkyrie-Urban-Exploration/393465680759860?ref=hl

_!Zdravím moji milí fans, mám pre Vás jednu DOLEŽITÚ INFORMÁCIU. Rozmýšľala som nad tým či to sem vôbec mám napísať, pretože nechcem vyvolať práve opačnú reakciu ako tú, o ktorú mi týmto príspevkom ide. NEBERTE TO PROSÍM NA ĽAHKÚ VÁHU! 
Je to venované hlavne ľudom, ktorí poznajú, alebo už čosi počuli o oblasti s názvom *Krvavé Šenky*. Nachádza sa tu jedna malá opustená bytovka + takisto opustené družstvo. Chodí sem hodne mladých ľudí na prieskumy, pretože o danej bytovke kolujú správy, že tam údajne straší a podobne, takže chcú zažiť trochu adrenalínu. Pred pár dňami sme si s kamarátom povedali, že to pôjdeme v noci omrknúť. Bola polnoc a keď sme prišli stretli sme sa tam s ďalšími dvoma skupinkami ľudí. Spolu sme prešli bytovku, pričom ja a kamarát sme v nej ešte nejakú dobu zostali. Ostatní zatiaľ išli spolu do toho opusteného družstva. Ďalej sa pokúsim vystihnúť iba podstatu veci. >>> V priestoroch družstva na nich vybehol nejaký bláznivý vyšinutý magor s vidlami v ruke, ktorého bolo počuť vyhukovať snáď na celý regiment, pričom našťastie nebol nikto zranení, ale odnieslo si to „iba“ auto jedného zo zúčastnených. <<<

*!!!PRETO VÁS PROSÍM, NELEZTE TAM A UŽ VOBEC NIE V NOCI!!!* 

Ak ste sa tam Vy v blízkej dobe chystali, alebo poznáte niekoho kto tam plánuje nočný výlet, radšej kašlite na to a posuňte túto informáciu aj kamarátom.
Naozaj dúfam, že sa medzi Vami nenájde nikto, kto tam po prečítaní tejto správy bude len tak zo srandy liezť a pokúšať osud. Fakt Vám vravím kašlite na to ľudia."_


----------



## alien

No tak v noci sa nikde trepat nebudem  A ten post podo mnou, to asi ako naschval musel prist akurat na moju otazku o safty urbexe


----------



## motooo

Veru treba chodit cez den! :lol:


----------



## tomasgula

Stará kafiléria pri Bratislave










Brodzany - letohrádok Babylón










Pezinské bane










Esterháziho palác










Vozovňa Železná studnička


----------



## Chesterka

PostApo scéna jak vyšitá z nejakého amerického trháku


----------



## darkillas

Chesterka said:


> PostApo scéna jak vyšitá z nejakého amerického trháku


To je niekde na Slovensku?


----------



## Zaba mlok

Ano, v Bratislave


----------



## Chesterka

darkillas said:


> To je niekde na Slovensku?


No jasne, u mňa v BA, pozrieme dakedy keď prídeš


----------



## Tusende Etasjen

hlásim sa po dlhom čase, dala som si od urbexu pauzu, čiastočne preto lebo som nebola spokojná s kvalitou fotiek (fotím na kompakt) ale lepšiu výbavu stále nemám a už mi to skúmanie celkom chýba

v júli idem do PE a tak mi napadlo že sa spýtam či niekto z vás už bol v baťovke, mohli by ste sharenuť nejaké tipy, čomu sa vyhnúť etc., ak mi niekto napíšete PM budem rada


----------



## Borislav

Možno poznáte - bývalý vysielač vo Veľkom Záluží:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2m8UagXNQ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDMtX2gNU1c


----------



## Chesterka

Ahojte, náhodou si tu niekto z Vás zaurbexil aj v Maďarsku? Dáke tipy by sa nenašli?  Kdyby něco tak PM, budem len rada


----------



## romeo_166

No Parada. Ja som sluzil na Dev. Kobyle v roku 93-94. Nemozem tomu uverit, ze je to takto schatrane. Bola tam sranda sluzit. Mal som to domov do Dubravky na skok . Mal som stastie, ze po narukovani do Pezinka som bol preveleny sem. S raketami som viacmenej nic nemal. Bol som tam ako desiatnik kedze som mal funkciu PHM (Pohonne Hmoty a Maziva). Mal som sklad s benzinom, naftou a olejmi a tiez som sluzil ako vodic UAZu a rozvazal lampasakov. Bunkre boli perfektne a rakety Nevy mi nahanali strach, vzdy ked som tam bol, tak som si predstavoval, ze ak nejaka vybuchne sme po pi.i . Vedla mojho skladu som mal dve niekolko tisicove litrove kovove nadrze. V jednej bol benzin a v druhej nafta. Ak by to vybuchlo, tak by sa ocitli kasarne v Rakusku . Vojna tu bola celkom fajn a bola sranda. Spominam si na nocne sluzby so samopalom okolo objektu a ako sme museli hlasit "Stoj!", potom "Stoj, lebo strelim!" a pod. alebo ako sme cez sluzby chodili spavat do posilovne alebo do prasacaka . Par krat sa stalo, ze sme nemali vodu, lebo ak sa nejaka vodna cerpacka pokazila (umiestnena asi tak v strede cesty hore na Kobylu), tak voda nebola. Alebo si spominam na snehove zaveje, ked sa autom nedalo ist hore. Potom vojenska nakladna Tatrovka s pluhom to vyriesila.


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

Zaba mlok said:


> Ano, v Bratislave


kde konkrétne ?


----------



## leclercq

Theodore_Bagwell said:


> kde konkrétne ?


ved to je matador :lol: :nuts:


----------



## andreus

Presiel som polovicu vsetkych prispevkov.. Klobuk dolu, parada.. Ja by som mal asi problem s tym ze je tam moznost ze ma dakto chyti, pripadne by som nasiel fetaka a podobne 

Chcem sa ale spytat existuje tu nejake podobne vlakno o podzemnych priestoroch? CO kryty, bane, jaskyne, podzemne rieky, chodby ? Podzemne priestory ma vzdy lakali, pochodil som uz zopar mensich jaskyn, objavil stare bunkre, stolne, ale je takmer nemozne najst nejake info kde sa co nachadza.


----------



## sk_johns

Ked spominas stare bane, spomenul som si na ruiny banskej tazby v obci Stiavnicke Bane, kde sme ako chlapci boli kedysi na stanovacke. Bol tam komplex budov a zabetonovana hlavna sachta so zamrezovanym poklopom z ktoreho neustale prudil teply vlhky vzduch (v zime parny stlp). Bol to betonovy komin s priemerom niekolko metrov a z hora bolo vidno konstrukciu schodista a plosin, po par metroch vsetko mizlo v temnote tmy stovky metrov hlboko (vraj najhlbsia sachta v SK). Ako chlapcov nas tiez lakalo hadzat do sachty rozne skaly a pocuvat ako po niekolko dlhych sekund skala v hlbke zarachotila o kovovu konstrukciu a padala dalej. Tie budovy boli tiez zaujimavy urbex, ale z hlavnej strojovne viedli plechove dvere s visiacim zamkom za ktorymi viedlo schodiste do spominanej uzavretej sachty. Udajne cas od casu ktosi zamok urezal a otvoril tak vchod do utrob, ale ci tam niekto zliezol a ako to tam vyzera netusim. Miestni vraveli ze spociatku tam mreze neboli a stalo sa ze tam obcas padol dobytok co sa pasol v okoli a ludia sa tam zbavovali kadecoho, neviem... Mozno niekto z okolia by vedel napisat viac z historie aj ako to tam dnes vyzera, tiez ma to miesto zaujima a zanechalo vo mne taky tajomny pocit nepoznaneho. Ani netusim co sa tam tazilo a kedy tazbu ukoncili a sachtu zakonzervovali, ale ak niekomu pomoze, tu je lokacia, sachta sa vola Roveň a google najde par obrazkov a nieco malo textu, ale nic moc (tu vyberam aspon jednu zaujimavu expediciu do bane). Kedze ide o bohatu bansku lokalitu, podobnych miest a roznych sacht a stolni je tam viac. Hned kusok vyssie je oploteny areal s prepadliskami. Ak mate niekto zaujimavy material, podelte sa 









zdroj


----------



## Chesterka

*Germany*


----------



## Andy486

*Bratislava - areál pestovania kvetov*

Ahojte,

pridávam zopár fotiek (ešte z minuloročného Decembra) - fotky sú z bratislavského areálu bývalých sklenníkov a príslušných tech. budov a tiež autoservisu.

Vstup do budovy:








Interiér:








Pohľad na dvor z okna hlavnej budovy:

















Interiér kotolne:








Stĺpy vedenia vykurovania sklenníkov(trubky už sú ukradnuté):








Dvor:








Objekt zo strechy:









Sklenníky už sú zlikvidované, ostalo po nich iba rozbité sklo.
Okrem týchto budov sú tam ešte ďaľšie 3, no tie nemám na fotkách (jedna má zrútený strop, do druhej sa nedalo dostať kôli množstvu odpadu vo vstupe a tretia je nedostavaná.


----------



## Andy486

*Administratívna budova + ubytovňa ( BA )*

Ahojte,

pridávam zopár fotiek (fotené v novembri min. roku) z už niekoľko rokov čiastočne opustenej administratívnej budovy a ubytovne.

Všade panuje poriadok a čistota:









Jeden z pôvodných vstupov do budovy:









Dvere na veľkokapacitnej chladničke v podzemí:









Pôvodne asi jedáleň:









Jedna z mnohých kancelárií:









Balkón:









Izba ubytovne:









Vrátnica ubytovne:









Miestnosť:









Chodba:









Auto v podzemí:









Objekt je dnes ešte v horšom stave, mnoho vecí z kovu už zmizlo a veľa vecí je rozbitých ešte viac ako na fotkách :bash:

Ak by niekto plánoval prieskum, musím upozorniť, že časť budovy je aktívne využívaná a časť dokonca pod alarmom :siren:! + je tam možné naraziť na rôzne indivíduá, takže si treba dať pozor.


----------



## tomasgula

a co kde to je?


----------



## Andy486

^^

máš PM.


----------



## martinkarilna

tento víkend v Martině.... myslím, že je to budova tiskáren Neografia....


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ano Neografia, ktora sa prestahovala do fungl novych priestorov v Priekope a so starym arealom su dost velke plany.... Prihodim nieco z Dreviny Turany...


----------



## tmaxSVK

Zdravím miestnu komunitu. Pár fotiek z posledných výletov:



*Rekreačný objekt*
















































*Horáreň*


----------



## kajšmentke

*Schátraný kaštieľ - Lúčnica nad Žitavou*


----------



## tmaxSVK

Nechcel by sa niekto pridať tento víkend na výlet do Budapešti? Chcel som ísť v sobotu poobede po práci a vrátiť sa v pondelok podvečer. Viac cez PM.


----------



## Andy486

*CO kryt - BA*

Pridávam zopár starších fotiek z CO krytu v BA. Na lokalitu sa nepýtajte, kryt je dnes už zabezpečený proti vstupu - škoda, že to spravili až po tom, čo už niektoré súčasti stihli zniznúť:nuts:.

Vstupné protitlakové dvere (jedny už ukradli):
*









*Ovládací panel Dieselagregátu (viac menej kompletný):









Telefónna ústredňa:









Nádrže na vodu (stále plné! ):









Kuchynka:









FVZ (tu nič nechýbalo):









FVZ2:









Dieselagregát (bohužial už bez motogenerátora a štartéra, inak mal k dispozícii ešte cca 150L nafty :









Núdzový východ z krytu:


----------



## Favorit

Neviete niečo o opustenom hoteli na Kolibe v Bratislave? Je v slepom zakončení Bellovej, je pred ním tenisový kurt a vedľa základná škola, už vlastne na konečnej 203-ky. 
Fotky potešia ak niekto má, ale skôr len tak ma zaujímalo čo to bolo za hotel a kedy ho zatvorili. Som o ňom doteraz vôbec nevedel.









zdroj: Spots- unique places to celebrate art


----------



## Chesterka

Jééé foto z nášho výletu do hotela :-D


----------



## Favorit

^^



> 15. Poznáte sa s Kuxom
> Neviete, kto to je? Smola.


Čiže nám to nehrozí. :lol:


----------



## eMKejx

Favorit, ta fotka "Hotel" je bombova!!! 

Uplne by sa hodila ako cover na obal hororoveho filmu: Hotel


----------



## Chesterka

Sme osvietili >>>


----------



## Chesterka

*JUMP!*

Pre fans *The Valkyrie Urban Exploration* https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Valkyrie-Urban-Exploration/393465680759860?ref=hl už známa fotka, tak pridávam aj pre Vás na fóre >>>


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMA-4PNu53Q

keby dakomu ušlo


----------



## eMKejx

*Kastiel Radvanskych, Banska Bystrica*


----------



## Chesterka

*The Valkyrie Urban Exploration - Rozhovor*

Taký menší rozhovor pre bratislavský spravodaj 

http://bratislava.dnes24.sk/rozhovor-opustena-budova-a-strasidelne-ticho-pre-niekoho-hororova-predstava-no-pre-urbexerov-hotovy-raj-197900


----------



## Zarya101

eMKejx said:


> *Kastiel Radvanskych, Banska Bystrica*


ˇAhoj, smiem vedieť, ako si sa tam dostal? Naposledy keď som tam bola, nevidela som žiadnu možnosť okrem zničenia zámky a podobných vecí, ale to ma veľmi neláka..


----------



## eMKejx

Ahoj, vstup mi vybavil kamarat co rad foti cez nejakeho znameho co ma odtial kluce, no na dlho je to, ale ver mi, my sme ziadne FABky poskodzovat nemuseli. Sice bola v ten den klada jak sv*na a polarizak mi primrzol na objektive ale stalo to za to. 

Skoda len ze zatial sa tam neplanuje ziadna obnova ako sa v meste pod Urpinom suskalo... skoda nakolko tie malby su brutalne, nemyslim tie umelecke diela "na skle malovane". Dvor je nevelky, ale vsak ked si tam bola tak vies. No podstatny je objekt. Ja len dufam ze sa raz dozijem ked to bude verejne pristupne.


----------



## Chesterka

eMKejx said:


> Ahoj, vstup mi vybavil kamarat co rad foti cez nejakeho znameho co ma odtial kluce, no na dlho je to, ale ver mi, my sme ziadne FABky poskodzovat nemuseli. Sice bola v ten den klada jak sv*na a polarizak mi primrzol na objektive ale stalo to za to.
> 
> Skoda len ze zatial sa tam neplanuje ziadna obnova ako sa v meste pod Urpinom suskalo... skoda nakolko tie malby su brutalne, nemyslim tie umelecke diela "na skle malovane". Dvor je nevelky, ale vsak ked si tam bola tak vies. No podstatny je objekt. Ja len dufam ze sa raz dozijem ked to bude verejne pristupne.


Ja som počula, že už tento rok sa s tým ide seriózne niečo robiť... takže zase to boli len prázdne reči?


----------



## zhulo

Odkedy su vyvalene mreze, ktore blokovali vstup od podzemia, tak sa tam dostane uz hocikto bez najmensich problemov a toto je vysledok. Ja hlavne lutujem, ze sa mi tam nepodarilo dostat este v roku 2009, kedy to tam bolo este takmer neporusene.


----------



## Andy486

No, tak tá bezručka je teda dosť zúfalá :bash: .... stále ale jaksi nechápem, čo tých ľudí baví na tom, zničiť všetko hno:


----------



## Chesterka

Andy486 said:


> No, tak tá bezručka je teda dosť zúfalá :bash: .... stále ale jaksi nechápem, čo tých ľudí baví na tom, zničiť všetko hno:


Doplňam tvoju vetu "...zničiť všetko... a podpáliť." Viď požiar z 30.8.


----------



## Zaba mlok

Kamarat byva nedaleko a spominal, ze tam na obed liezla banda soplakov. Tym je jedno co to je a iba vsetko nicia a pocmaraju. To je ich "zabava"...


----------



## potkanX

za mojich mladych cias by ma prvy okoloiduci vypliaskal.


----------



## kajšmentke

*Opustený areál Markušovce (Spiš)*

Nepodarilo sa mi zistiť o aké budovy šlo (kamarátka tvrdí vraj škola)...miestnych som sa radšej nepýtal


----------



## vlaDyka

kajšmentke;127217269 said:


> Nepodarilo sa mi zistiť o aké budovy šlo (kamarátka tvrdí vraj škola)...miestnych som sa radšej nepýtal


Markušovce, Kaštiel Bocian, Michalská ul .
http://www.pamiatky.sk/po/po/Details?id=20405

Tu más nejaké to "vysvetlenie"...
http://www.cas.sk/clanok/316254/mar...ok-su-ruiny-jedna-kuria-je-uz-na-odstrel.html

a tu niečo...dobové - na poslednej strane: https://www.pamiatky.sk/Content/PZ_ZASADY/Markusovce/0302-Markus-historia.pdf


----------



## Chesterka

*BEST OF*

To najlepšie čo mi tento rok ponúklo Francúzsko a Belgicko >>> 










*< The Valkyrie Urban Exploration >*
_https://www.facebook.com/The-Valkyrie-Urban-Exploration-393465680759860/timeline/?ref=hl_


----------



## Shakul_

to je strašné, čo sa stalo s tou bezručkou. som rád že som to ešte ako tak stihol normálnejšie. Keď ešte chodila 112tka v telke, tak policajti tam mali nonstop výjazdy, dnes už sa asi aj na to kašle...:bash:

a pár fotiek zo stanice lanovky v čiernej hore


----------



## michael89

Čierna hora? Tá pri Gelnici? Alebo sa jedná o úplne iné miesto?


----------



## eMKejx

kde pri Gelnici je taka plocha a vyhlad?!


----------



## michael89

To neviem, práve preto sa pýtam. Ale oblasť pri Gelnici je dosť kopcovitá, takže do úvahy môže pripadať všetko


----------



## J1mbo

michael89 said:


> Čierna hora? Tá pri Gelnici? Alebo sa jedná o úplne iné miesto?


ja by som povedal, ze skor to bude taky ten stat... cierna hora  malo by to byt toto


----------



## Chesterka

Čo takto menšia výstava urbex fotiek? V novembri jednu organizujem, tak sa klidne zastavte v úžasných priestoroch historickej vínnej pivnice v Bratislave. Viac info v popise udalosti:

https://www.facebook.com/events/418619664994457/

Vidíme sa


----------



## michael89

Ah tak, tak to sa ospravedlňujem. Keďže sme v téme Slovakia, nejako som nepredpokladal urbex fotky z inej krajiny.
Vďaka za objasnenie


----------



## Shakul_

ano ano je to montenegro. ospravedlnujem sa za dezinformaciu, a kedze sa tu hadzu fotky aj z rakuska napr., musel som sa pochvalit vyletom


----------



## zhulo

Odporucam davat bacha v areali nedostavanej nemocnice Razsochy. Minulu sobotu vecer tam na nas zautocil vlciak, ktory bol volne pusteny. Aj ked je jasne, ze ide o riziko urbexu, no co je na tom najzarazajucejsie, ten pes moze bez problemov vybehnut mimo areal nemocnice a napadnut cloveka na ulici, kedze ako vsetci ktori ste tam uz niekedy boli viete, areal nie je nijak oploteny.


----------



## Chesterka

Dneska sme čistili pivnicu kde tento piatok organizujem výstavku. Super priestor ozaj, dojdite sa pozreť, budem len a len rada  

*FB event:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/418619664994457/


----------



## Chesterka

*súťaž*

Vianočná súťaž o obraz >>> Viac info tu: https://www.facebook.com/393465680759860/photos/a.405242206248874.1073741839.393465680759860/774495665990191/?type=3&theater


----------



## bRokEnCHaRacTer




----------

